# "Camuloses - das Leben eines Kriegers"



## Camuloses (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo und Moin Moin, 
ich bin ein Zwerg der Stufe 24 und habe auch für diesen Level dieHöchste Rüstung. ca. so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Aber wenn ich auf nen Gegner treffe der Stufe 19 -21 ist falle ich TOT um, nach dem neuen Patch vom Donnerstag ist das aber erst so!!!! 

JA meine Rüstung ist 100% Heil.
JA ich habe eine Starke Waffe.
Ja ich habe keine AHNUNG.

Um gleich standart Fragen aus dem Weg zu gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesh (25. Mai 2009)

Wär vielleicht interessant welche Klasse du spielst.. Als Warri / Pala wirst kaum mit einem Schalg umfliegen, als Priest musst vllt bissle mehr aufpassen.


----------



## Belphega (25. Mai 2009)

Das kann ein paar Gründe haben.
Du bist ein neuer Spieler oder? Wenn nicht erzähl ich dir hier nichts neues ^^:

1) Trägst du überall "Schwere Rüstung"? Mit Stoff und son Zeug kommt ein Krieger nicht weit.
2) Hast du deine Skillpunkte aufgeteilt? Sonst machst du deutlich weniger Schaden.
3) Hast du die Wiederbelebungskrankheit? Die macht dich zum Opfer.
4) Hast du wichtige Zauber in deinem Zauberbuch vergessen? Schau zur Sicherheit nochmal nach.

(:


----------



## j4ckass (25. Mai 2009)

Sind die Gegner Elite? 
Sind die Gegner vielelicht von der gegnerischen Fraktion (PVP)?
Du hast einen Zwer .... was? (Klasse)

Wie meinst du du stirbst sofort? Nach einem Schlag? In jedem Kampf?


----------



## Belphega (25. Mai 2009)

Naja ich glaube er is Pala oder Krieger wenn er nen Paladin postet ;>


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. Mai 2009)

am besten ist du gehst ins arsenal und suchst deinen charakter raus und schreibst den link hier in diesen thread...

MfG


----------



## Nexus.X (25. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Naja ich glaube er is Pala oder Krieger wenn er nen Paladin postet ;>


Denke eher das sollte etwas untermauern das er kein graues Schrottgear trägt.

Müssten aber schon die Klasse wissen bzw am besten wie schon erwähnt den Armorylink, könnten wir dir besser helfen.

MfG Nex


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. Mai 2009)

also hier ist sein char: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Camuloses

und weiters an dich camuloses.

Es ist nicht gut die Rüstung und die Waffe beim Händler zu kaufen. Ich rate dir, such dir eine Gruppe für die Todesmienen und verbessere dort deine Ausrüstung mit grünen Gegenständen. Am besten mit Stärke und Ausdauer darauf. Du wirst danach viel mehr aushalten und auch viel mehr Schaden machen!

MfG


----------



## Anburak-G (25. Mai 2009)

Arsenal-Link und das Gebiet wo die Gegner sind die Dich umhauen wäre hilfreich!

Edist: War jemand schneller^^

Wie mein Vorredner schon schreibt, mit Händler-Ausrüstung wirst Du nicht weit kommen, da auf denen das wichtigste, nämlich die Stats fehlen.


----------



## Sethia (25. Mai 2009)

---> Armory-Link <---

Also dein Equip ist bei weitem nicht am oberen Ende angelangt... ich würde sogar sagen, es liegt relativ weit unten.

EDIT: Natürlich... wieder zu lahm. *g


----------



## Recc (25. Mai 2009)

naja aber nach einen schlag sterben war wohl leicht übertrieben...

gegener die 2-3 lvl unter ihm sind sollte trozdem schnell im dreck liegen


----------



## zkral (25. Mai 2009)

Nette Selbstironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dass du umklappst wie ein Liegestuhl liegt vermutlich an deiner mangelnden Erfahrung. Das ist nichts was du mal eben so bekommst. Ein Spieler der seine Klasse schon lange kennt und sich viel damit beschäftigt wird immer im Vorteil sein, selbst bei schlechterem Equip und niedrigerem lvl.

Das sollte dich aber nicht ärgern.

Wenn es allerdings Mobs sind, die dich umhauen, dann hast du vielleicht irgendwas vergessen...zu schlagen/zaubern zum Beispiel, oder dir die Fähigkeiten aus dem Zauberbuch in deine Leiste zu ziehen, den Realitätssinn das 10 Gegner vielleicht noch etwas viel sind und dergleichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Ich bin mal wieder zu langsam im Tippen...


----------



## Camuloses (25. Mai 2009)

Bin KRIEGER habe nicht diese Krankheit trage SCHWERE RÜSTUNG ÜBERALL!!!!

Wo finde ich dieses arsenal? Dumm frag


Sumpfland


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Bin KRIEGER habe nicht diese Krankheit trage SCHWERE RÜSTUNG ÜBERALL!!!!
> 
> Wo finde ich dieses arsenal? Dumm frag




also hier ist sein char: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Camuloses

und weiters an dich camuloses.

Es ist nicht gut die Rüstung und die Waffe beim Händler zu kaufen. Ich rate dir, such dir eine Gruppe für die Todesmienen und verbessere dort deine Ausrüstung mit grünen Gegenständen. Am besten mit Stärke und Ausdauer darauf. Du wirst danach viel mehr aushalten und auch viel mehr Schaden machen!

MfG


----------



## Sethia (25. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Bin KRIEGER habe nicht diese Krankheit trage SCHWERE RÜSTUNG ÜBERALL!!!!
> 
> Wo finde ich dieses arsenal? Dumm frag




Klick einfach auf einen der Links oben... dann kommst du direkt zu deinem Char und kannst im Arsenal suchen, wo bessere Items droppen.

EDIT: Verdammt, ich gebs auf. xD


----------



## Nexus.X (25. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Es ist nicht gut die Rüstung und die Waffe beim Händler zu kaufen. Ich rate dir, such dir eine Gruppe für die Todesmienen und verbessere dort deine Ausrüstung mit grünen Gegenständen. Am besten mit Stärke und Ausdauer darauf. Du wirst danach viel mehr aushalten und auch viel mehr Schaden machen!


/sign 

Solltest niemals weiße Gegenstände vom Händler kaufen, da sie im normal Fall keinerlei brauchbares Statistiken haben via Ausdauer, Stärke, Beweglichkeit (für Krieger auf Grundniveau nützlich). 
Schau lieber ob du im Auktionshaus etwas für ein paar Silber bekommst (was aber wohl heutzutage kaum noch möglich ist wenn ich auf meinem Server 10-20er Equip für 30g+ sehe)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder geh wie erwähnt mit ein paar netten Leuten Todesminen, Tiefschwarze Grotte oder Burg Schattenfang.

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## durri (25. Mai 2009)

du solltest dir am Besten das Spielprinzip nochmal durchlesen. Über WoW insgesamt, von Klassenwahl bis Itemwahl, denn Rüstung beim Händler zu kaufen ist sinnlos, da selbst Questbelohnungen besser sind.

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/i...ml#introduction


----------



## Recc (25. Mai 2009)

gibs nicht durch quests allein schon massenhaft grünes zeug??

selbst low leveliges grünes zeug ist besser als grau/weis ^^


----------



## zkral (25. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> ich bin ein Zwerg der Stufe 24 und habe auch für diesen Level dieHöchste Rüstung. ca. so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Noch n Tipp nebenbei: Intelligenz für nen Krieger is nur dann gut, wenn der Krieger die Sache mit den Bossen ausdiskutieren will...Ich werde immer ganz nervös wenn ein Krieger anfängt zu denken...


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. Mai 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> [...](was aber wohl heutzutage kaum noch möglich ist wenn ich auf meinem Server 10-20er Equip für 30g+ sehe)
> 
> ...




da hast du recht... ist echt schwierig noch rüstung für ein paar silber im AH zu finden. Habs selber bemerkt wie ich meine Schamanin austatten wollte... Hatte glück das ich ein paar Lederteile für 70s gefunden habe. Aber sonst, 3g bis OpenEnd

Fg


----------



## Mystiksitara (25. Mai 2009)

Arsenal


Oben einfach deinen Namen eingeben, mehr ist da nicht zu tun.
Und wie einige schon sagten: verbesser dein Equip, selbst grünes ist wesentlich besser als das was du bei einem Händler bekommst, das Gold kannst du dir sparen :-)

Und belesen sich in diversen Klassenforen, da gibt es einfach die besten Tips :-)


----------



## Noriel (25. Mai 2009)

Joa Eqiup ist halt ziemlich schlecht.

Ich würde dir bei der Skillung auch raten erstmal alles in einen Talentbaum zustecken, da es sonst ziemlich uneffizient wird.

Ich denke auch dass er, nur autohit oder sowas benutzt und nicht alle zur alternative stehenden Attacken aus dem Zauberbuch.(oder du nimmst du nie Attacken auf Rang 1 und warst noch nie beim Krieger Lehrer) oder es sind halt elite Gegner (bzw. beides zusammen)


----------



## Shasrazhul (25. Mai 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Camuloses

Wenn du das hier bist, dann weiß ich warum du schnell tot bist. Mit weißem Equipment kriegt man auf Level 24 als Krieger keine Gegner mehr klein.

Besorg dir "grüne" Ausrüstung für dein Level, mit den Werten: Stärke, Kritische Trefferwertung, Trefferwertung, Tempowertung, Beweglichkeit, Ausdauer.
Wenn du tanken willst gibts noch Verteidigung, Ausweichen, Parieren, Blocken/Blockwert. Ich schätze aber mal du willst eher Schaden machen und ordentlich austeilen, da reichen die erstgenannten Werte.
Auf deinem Level kommst du wohl am ehesten an Ausrüstung "des Bären" mit Stärke und Ausdauer und an "des Tigers" mit Stärke und Beweglichkeit.
Idealerweise sollte es schwere Rüstung sein, ab Level 40 dann Platte.

Alle anderen Werte wie bspw. Intelligenz, Willenskraft, Zauberschaden brauchen dich nicht zu interessieren.

Und weiße Ausrüstung, auch wenn der eigentliche Rüstungswert manchmal höher ist, ist Mist. Was so ziemlich den ganzen Krempel betrifft, den du da trägst.

Viel Spaß beim rumprobieren und leveln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (25. Mai 2009)

naja die Int auf den Ring ist überflüssig, aber +4 crit, naja gibt besseres, aber besser als nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Camuloses (25. Mai 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Noch n Tipp nebenbei: Intelligenz für nen Krieger is nur dann gut, wenn der Krieger die Sache mit den Bossen ausdiskutieren will...Ich werde immer ganz nervös wenn ein Krieger anfängt zu denken...



DENKEN? nun komm mir nicht mit Fremdwörtern. lach!!!


----------



## Camuloses (25. Mai 2009)

Shasrazhul schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Camuloses
> 
> Wenn du das hier bist, dann weiß ich warum du schnell tot bist. Mit weißem Equipment kriegt man auf Level 24 als Krieger keine Gegner mehr klein.
> 
> ...




Gut werde ich mir suchen.

Nackt durch WoW bis was grünes gefunden habe laufen ist auch lustig.

Aber im AH könnte ich doch auch fündig werden oder


----------



## Theofriehdt (25. Mai 2009)

Außerdem solltest du dich mit der Talentwahl auseinander setzen. Ich spiele zwar keinen Krieger und kann dazu wenig sagen (das sollte vielleicht noch jemand anders tun), aber deine Skillung sieht mir 'etwas' willkürlich aus.


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Gut werde ich mir suchen.
> 
> Nackt durch WoW bis was grünes gefunden habe laufen ist auch lustig.
> 
> Aber im AH könnte ich doch auch fündig werden oder




nein nicht nackig bitte =)

versuche einfach eine gruppe für die Todesminen zu finden. Dort lassen die Gegner genug Schwere Rüstung für dich fallen. Einfach einsammeln und gegen deine jetzige austauschen^^

MfG


----------



## j4ckass (25. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Aber im AH könnte ich doch auch fündig werden oder



Findest du sicher was, allerdings ist die Frage wie sinnvoll es ist dieses Equip im AH zu kaufen.
Würde dir raten bei einem Händler zu kaufen, kommt dir auf jeden Fall billiger und dann immer die Questbelohnungen benutzen wenn sie besser sind.


----------



## .Côco (25. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Gut werde ich mir suchen.
> 
> Nackt durch WoW bis was grünes gefunden habe laufen ist auch lustig.
> 
> Aber im AH könnte ich doch auch fündig werden oder



Du sollst ja nicht nackt rumlaufen, aber halt schnellstens zusehen das du da einige teile austauscht. Der Umhang ist schon ganz in Ordnung. Sowas in der Richtung halt wo Werte drauf sind wie Ausdauer, Stärke etc. Nur Rüstung bringt dir auf deinem lvl leider auch nichts mehr.

Und ja, ich würde für den Anfang durchaus mal beim Auktionshaus vorbeischauen. Aber guck auch ob du noch questbelohnungen bekommst die was taugen. bei lvl 24 müssten da auch shcon ne menge grüne teile bei rauskommen.


----------



## Elda (25. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> ich bin ein Zwerg der Stufe 24 und habe auch für diesen Level dieHöchste Rüstung. ca. so


Naja mit deiner Rüssi hast du ja kaum stats aber als Warri solltest du nicht sterben.
btw was machst du mit den ganzen Questitems?


----------



## Camuloses (25. Mai 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Naja mit deiner Rüssi hast du ja kaum stats aber als Warri solltest du nicht sterben.
> btw was machst du mit den ganzen Questitems?



Bin ein Gold GEILER zwerg also verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (25. Mai 2009)

Ich bin zwar kein Dmg-Kriegerspezi, da meiner 1. Tank ist und 2. seit längerer Zeit still steht.
Hab dir aber mal so eine grobe Skillung zusammengebastelt wie sie in etwa aussehen könnte, meiner Ansicht nach ist/war das Leveln als Fury am einfachsten da der Schaden konstanter ist und etwas selfheal später dazu kommt.

Buffedtalentplaner - Furyskillung

Viel spaß beim weiteren Leveln.
MfG Nex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (25. Mai 2009)

Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racziel (25. Mai 2009)

Nochn Tipp: Hohl dir nichts aus dem Ah, was einen Preis von über 5 gold hat. Alles andere ist Goldvernichtung. Im Ah gibt es zwar Gegenstände ohne Ende aber die Kosten dafür sind einfach utopisch.
Beste Möglichkeit um nichtnur gute Ausrüstung sondern auch den Hauptbestandteil des Spiels zu erforschen ist nunmal Instanzen wie Todesminen o.ä. abzuklapppern. Wenn du Glück hast findest du dort Leute mit einem bisschen Verstand und vorallem Verständnis für Anfänger (sag es aber am Anfang das du Anfänger bist!).


----------



## Fox82 (25. Mai 2009)

Ich musste ja soooooooooooooooo lachen grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Köstlich..."eine starke Waffe" und "das Beste Equip für diese Stufe" *pruuuuuusssst*!

Wie du sicherlich weißt gibt es in der weiten Welt von Azeroth Instanzierte Gebiete, meist Dungeons oder umgangssprachlich von den WOW-Nasen "Inis" gennant in denen gibt es Bosse, die sehr schenkfreudig sind, wenn du Ihnen nur ordentlich den Dreck aus dem Pelz prügelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Um mal beim jargon zu bleiben, die Inis sind meistens mit bis zu 5 Mitstreitern machbar und dort droppen meistens schon beim Trashmob Gegenstände der Wertigkeit "selten" also grüne Gegenstände...die Bosse droppen meist das ein oder andere Stück der Wertigkeit "rar" also blaue Gegenstände...Der Vorteil von Inis ist dazu auch noch, dass man pro Besuch einer Instanz auf dem Level auch fast noch ein Level aufsteigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Such dir eine Gruppe und geh Beispielsweise in dei Todesmienen um den alten Halunken Van Cleef von seinem Schiff zu prügeln, in die Burg Schattenfang, ins Verlies in Sturmwind, in die Höhlen des Wehklagens und die Blackfathom-Tiefen, da dropped ein geiles Zweihand Schwert bei der Hydra (evtl. noch der Kral der Klingenhauer)...wenn du dann immer noch in so nem Feierabend Equip rumläufst würde Ich deine grundsätzliche Einstellung zum Spiel überdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Und meiner Überzeugung nach sollte ein Krieger der Stufe 24 nicht umkippen, bzw. geonehittet werden wenn er von nem 21er-Mob angegriffen wird, selbst wenn er nackt rumläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Selbst bei den Quests gibt es Belohnungen die besser sind als die die du an hast...gibt es noch diese Klassenquests? Da gabs doch auch immer leckere Belohnungen und Ich glaub beim Krieger doch auch ein blaues Item ab Level 20?

Den +Int-Ring find Ich am geilsten...wir nannten sowas damals "Buchlese-Equip" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## zkral (25. Mai 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Den +Int-Ring find Ich am geilsten...wir nannten sowas damals "Buchlese-Equip"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jup. Wobei zu bezweifeln ist ob der Krieger damit genug Intall..Instell..Impell...Klugheit besitzt um schon "Die kleine Raupe Nimmersatt" zu lesen.


----------



## gaszwerg (25. Mai 2009)

Tipps zu Ausrüstung und Talenten hast du hier ja jetzt schon einiges bekommen.
Mir sind noch deine Berufe ins Auge gefallen. Du kannst zwar mit Kürschnerei/Lederverarbeitung Gold verdienen.
Aber sinnvoller wäre es für dich vielleicht die Berufe zu wechseln und Bergbau/Schmiedekunst zu erlernen.
Den als Träger von schwerer Rüstung (und später Platte) und Nahkämpfer kannst du dann auch vieles von dem
selbstgeschmiedeten Teilen selber tragen. Und du bekommst später noch einen Bonus durch die Berufe.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. Mai 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Findest du sicher was, allerdings ist die Frage wie sinnvoll es ist dieses Equip im AH zu kaufen.
> Würde dir raten bei einem Händler zu kaufen, kommt dir auf jeden Fall billiger ...



Das haben wir ihm doch grad erst mühsam ausgetrieben!


----------



## Theofriehdt (25. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Das haben wir ihm doch grad erst mühsam ausgetrieben!



Ich glaub er meinte die grünen Gegenstände, die es ja mitunter auch bei Händlern gibt.


----------



## Liandrii (25. Mai 2009)

Also was Deine Rüstung angeht, dazu wurde hier ja schon genug geschrieben.

Was ich mich allerdings schon frage seit ich WoW vor 3 Jahren angefangen habe: Warum zum Teufel gibt es diese Händleritems, ich meine die verkaufen zum Teil auch episch und das ist so dermaßen Müll das selbst eine Lvl 20 grüne Questbelohnung besser ist als ein Teil was beim Händler 200 Gold kostet^^ (Also ich meine die normalen Händler die Rüstmeister schließ ich hier mal ganz deutlich aus)

Als ich angefangen habe zu spielen, wusste ich übrigens nicht das man seine Rüstung reparieren kann, und hab deshalb immer 2-3 Teile von allem dabei gehabt, komm dir also nicht komisch vor, wenn Du etwas fragst. Jeder hat mal neue angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## th3n4meless (25. Mai 2009)

also ich glaub das kerlchen will uns einfach nur fein verarschen^^


----------



## ayanamiie (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo calmo dein equip ist leider unterste schublade selbst für dein level.

Schwere rüssi anziehen war shconmal eine gute wahl leider hast du vergessen an die übrigen sachen zuedenken

Graue items haben keine stats pracktishc nutzlos
Grüne items haben geringe stats für einen krieger sind folgende wichtig (schadenskrieger ausdauer,stärke,crit,trefferwertung, und später rüstungsdruchschlagswertung) Als tank Items mit verteidigungswertung,ausdauer parrieren,blocken,ausweichen stärke, und einen höhen rüstungswert ein schild und eine 1hand waffe sind Pflicht.

Blaue items erheblich bessere werte wie die grünen von allem ist vielmehr drauf meist droppen die sachen für elitequest oder für instanz bosse

lila items sind epische schwerzuerlangen auf deine derzeitigen level aber sowas kriegste auchnoch.


Solltest du pvp gemachthaben wunder dich nicht es gibt pvp chars die das beste equip für das levelhaben um spieler zukillen 

Solltest du mal mit einem rat hilfe brauchen kannste mir hier gern ne pm schreiben dann helf ich dir falls es auf deinem server keine leute gibt die dir tips geben


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. Mai 2009)

th3n4meless schrieb:


> also ich glaub das kerlchen will uns einfach nur fein verarschen^^



glaub ich ned... jeder hat mal klein angefangen =)

mfg


----------



## assist69 (25. Mai 2009)

So mag ich Buffed.de hilfsbereit und freundlich gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nicht solche Idioten die schreiben: l2p, kackn00b.....

So nun mal zum Thema:
Ich würde dir raten wenn du nicht schon hast mal jede Klasse ein bisschen abzuchecken vlt. ist krieger einfach nciht dein Ding.
So weit so gut. Dann WoW ist am lustigsten wenn man questet und somit levelt nicht nur mobs (Gegner) kloppen für das leveln, wenn du das nicht schon sowieso weisst. Und immer schön Instanze für dein Level gehen und  Have Fun!

Mfg Assist


----------



## Xydor (25. Mai 2009)

th3n4meless schrieb:


> also ich glaub das kerlchen will uns einfach nur fein verarschen^^



Glaub ich nicht, dafür ist sein Armory-Link zu "überzeugend". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon geschrieben: versuch, deine Ausrüstung etwas zu verbessern. (Todesminen & co sind für dich wohl momentan Gold wert, nur als "Tank" sollteste dich wohl momentan evtl (noch) nicht melden ...
Deine Skillung ist halt leider momentan soweit daneben, dass du evtl über eine 1g-Investition beim Lehrer nachdenken solltest (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du noch nicht davor deine Talente mal verlernt hast) ... da natürlich dann davor mal über brauchbare Skillungen informieren und nicht wieder einfach drauflos skillen (du solltest auf jedenfall wesentlich OFFENSIVER skillen und auch equippen (Stärke, Crit etc > Ausdauer ...): 5% Parry als Waffenkrieger zu skillen ist schon arge Verschwendung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann noch: hast du immer schön brav deine Stance-Quests gemacht? (bzw die "wichtigere" zum Lvln kommt ja erst mit lvl30 wenn ich mich nicht komplett täusche).
Lederer als Krieger wär früher absolute Verschwendung gewesen, heutzutage im Endkontent schon ok (... brauchbare Sachen herstellen kannste dir damit zwar nicht, aber später gibts mal gute Armschienenverzauberungen (wars glaub ich, hab schon seit Urzeiten keinen Lederer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

),
Jedoch sollteste schon darauf achten, dass der Beruf immer hoch genug ist (bei Lederer natürlich nicht sooo essentiell, da man ja zum Skillen Leder im AH rauskaufen könnte, wenn man das benötigte nicht mehr Kürschnern kann (aufgrund des zu hohen Levels deiner Gegnermobs) ... Nachkürschnern macht keinen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok, bei Kürschnern biste ja auf jedenfall hoch genug, grobe Faustregel ist halt immer eigenes lvl mal 5 ...) 

PS.: schlecht equipte und geskillte Krieger sind mit die schwerste und nerfigste Klasse zum Leveln (sehr gut equipte (und geskillte) dagegen gehn ab wie Schmidts Katze), evtl haste dir da nicht die allereinfachste Klasse fürn Anfang ausgesucht (Jäger, Hexer, Magier, Schurken, etc etc ... alle bei schlechtem Equip meilenweit überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edit: ach ja, ich weiß jetzt auch nicht mehr auswendig, ab wann du für die ersten Glyphen empfänglich bist, aber möglicherweise könnteste die ersten paar schon reinhaun ... macht natürlich dann nochmal nen Dmg-Unterschied aus


----------



## Voldsom (25. Mai 2009)

Meinst du ? Wenn er wirklich so klein ist wie er sich hier selber darstellt, dann wundert es mich das er es überhaupt geschaft hat sich hier im forum zu posten oder einen Account zu erstellen. Da könnt ich ja gleich die gägingen Mittagstalkshows für bar Münze nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (25. Mai 2009)

Voldsom schrieb:


> Meinst du ? Wenn er wirklich so klein ist wie er sich hier selber darstellt, dann wundert es mich das er es überhaupt geschaft hat sich hier im forum zu posten oder einen Account zu erstellen. Da könnt ich ja gleich die gägingen Mittagstalkshows für bar Münze nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie? Die sind nicht echt? Und jetzt willste mir wohl noch weiss machen dass es den Weihnachtsmann nicht gibt, die Kinder gar nicht vom Storch gebracht werden und der Osterhase gar keine bunten Eier legen kann?

... ein Forum von sich aus zu finden und zu benutzen ist für Leute die mit anderen Spielen Erfahrung haben selbstverständlich, das bedeutet noch lange nicht dass man die wesentlichen Spielzüge oder die Spielmechanik versteht. Und wenn man sich da Hilfe in einem Forum sucht...bravo


----------



## gaszwerg (25. Mai 2009)

Andererseits, würdest du dir die Arbeit machen und einen Krieger auf Lvl 24 spielen, ohne Inis etc (so wie man es in seinem Profil sehen kann) nur um hier im Forum nen Jokethread zu machen?

Mich wundert nur das er hier postet und nicht mal seine Gildenkollegen fragt. Sein Gildenleader z.B. ist auch Krieger.
Naja, es soll ja so Gilden geben wo man als Anfänger mit Anfängerfragen sofort zusammenge... ihr wisst schon was ich meine^^
Aber dann ists auch die falsche Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (25. Mai 2009)

laut seiner statistik ist er 139 mal in 5er inis gestorben... ich vermute einfach mal er war alleine drin

also: ein goldener drache ums bild des gegners heißt, dass er auf etwa gleichem level für dich alleine zu stark is


----------



## Xelyna (25. Mai 2009)

Ist der süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt würd mich ja interessieren in welches der Dungeons bzw. Instanzen er gelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Todesminen? ^^ (http://wowsource.4players.de/wow_dungeons.php)


----------



## Sethia (25. Mai 2009)

Also sein grösster erhaltener Treffer hatte satte 135 damage... ich wage jetzt einfach mal zu bezweifeln, dass das nen Krieger, ganz egal wie schlecht equipt, umhaut. ^^

Mal im Ernst, lese dich ins Klassenforum ein und hole dir dort Tipps und Tricks um dich zu verbessern. Alles wichtige findest du hier...

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=20


----------



## gaszwerg (25. Mai 2009)

Zählt die Tiefenbahn als Ini?
Da schwurbelt doch auch so ein Portal wenn man reinläuft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (25. Mai 2009)

gaszwerg schrieb:


> Zählt die Tiefenbahn als Ini?
> Da schwurbelt doch auch so ein Portal wenn man reinläuft...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und dann isser 139x an der Ratte verendet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (25. Mai 2009)

1.kommen patches Mittwoch
2.bist du vllt. in eine Instanz (Dungeon) reingelaufen wie verließ oder todesminen denn dort sind die gegner elite und machen mehr schaden als normale gegner
3.irgendwie habe ich das gefühl du verarscht die leute hier ein bisschen ^^


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (25. Mai 2009)

Ich frag mich nur wie er es überhaupt bis level 24 geschafft hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liviá08 (25. Mai 2009)

wie kann ein pala auf dem lvl sterben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Mai 2009)

nur mal als hinweis:

Es gibt Addons, die zeigen dir an, ob das Item x besser ist als das Item, welches du trägst.

Ratingbuster ist eines dieser Addons.

Damit würdest du mitbekommen, dass die weißen Items im Verhältnis zu den Grünen nur MÜLL sind.


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. Mai 2009)

Lustiger Fred  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Mai 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wie er es überhaupt bis level 24 geschafft hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zähigkeit und Härte, mein Lieber, Zähigkeit und Härte...


----------



## Fox82 (25. Mai 2009)

Ich meine, allein der Name der Gilde spricht schon Bände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

<Khâzad-Dûm>

GZ und gut bei Herr der Ringe geklaut...aber wie heißt es immer so schön: "Besser gut klauen, als schlecht selbst machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!"

Lustig ist auch, als er sein Equip mit ungefähr so:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  beschreibt wobei es dann doch wohl eher so:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Lydell (25. Mai 2009)

Also,
Krieger ist eine der schwersten Klassen im Spiel, zudem an deiner Stelle würd ich wenn du keine Lust hast Instanzen/Dungeons abzuklappern dir die Rüstung zu craften (herrstellen).


Ich habe gesehen das du Kürschner und Lederer bist, ich muss dazu sagen diese Berufe sind überhaupt nichts für Krieger besonders für Einsteiger.
Verlerne deine Berufe und Erlerne Schmied/Bergbau wo du dir nette Sachen Herrstellen kannst wie zb.
Brustplatte mit Versilberung

Oder suche dir einen spieler der dir sowas herrstellen kann, also Schmied ist.

Vorteile der Schmiedekunst:
- Herrstellen von Rüstung Schwere Rüstung und ab Stuffe 40 Plattenpanzer
- Herrstellung von Jeglichen Nahkampfwaffen
- Herrstellung von Schleifsteinen die, die Waffenstärke / Schaden erhöhen.

Zur Skillung / Talentbäume:
1.Schutz Tank Skillung (In Dungeons Gegner ansich zubinden und damit die anderen Spieler keinen Schaden kriegen aber problem los die Gegner umhauen können)
2.Furor Schaden Skillung (Am besten für das Töten von Computer gesteuerten Figuren zubenutzen sowie Schaden gegen mehrere Ziele ->farmen)
3.Waffen Skillung (Geballter Schaden austeilen wenig Schaden einstecken)

Werte für Krieger:
1. Stärke (Erhöht die Angriffskraft 1 Stärke sind 2 Angriffskraft sowie einpaar % Schildblockwertung für Tanks) Das Wichtigste was ein Krieger braucht
2.Ausdauer (Erhöht das Leben des Spielers)
3.Beweglichkeit (Erhöht Angriffskraft und Kritische Trefferwertung)
4.Intelligenz (Erhöht Mana - braucht ein Krieger auf garkeinen Fall)
5. Willenskraft (Erhöht Mana und Gesundheitsregeneration außerhalb des Kampfes - Überhaupt kein muss für Krieger)

Waffen und Kombinationen:
Zweihändige Waffe ( Schwert,Axt,Streitkolben,Stangenwaffe) langsam zuschlagen und viel Schaden austeilen ein muss für Skillung Waffen siehe oben.
Zwei einhändige Waffen (Einhandschwert...etc) schnellzuschlagen gut Schaden austeilen und wenig schaden einstecken ein muss für Furor-Skillung siehe oben.
Einhandwaffe + Schild schnell zuschlagen wenig schaden einstecken aber wenig Schaden austeilen ein muss Für die endsprechende Tank Skillung siehe oben.

So das wars von meiner Seite erstmal...


----------



## Atomhamster (25. Mai 2009)

Wieso hat der in der Statistik stehen das er einmal bei einem Dungeon Boss in Nordend gestorben is,
aber auch das er 139 tode in 5er inis, jedoch nur eine betreten hat?
Warste da etwa direkt in Nordend in ner ini?
Wenn ja versuch dich erstmal mit instanzen die in deinem Level bereich liegen.
Wenn du öfter Fragen hast wende dich am besten an einen erfahrenen Krieger in deiner Gilde,
sollten die dich dafür auslachen,beschimpfen oder ähnliches such dir am besten ne neue Gilde.


----------



## Grobius (25. Mai 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Noch n Tipp nebenbei: Intelligenz für nen Krieger is nur dann gut, wenn der Krieger die Sache mit den Bossen ausdiskutieren will...Ich werde immer ganz nervös wenn ein Krieger anfängt zu denken...



Looooooool


----------



## Fox82 (25. Mai 2009)

Ich frag mich immer was "Loooooooooooooooooooool" heißen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

"Laughing out out out out out out out out out out out out Loud"?

Hat da jemand ein Stotter-Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe dass die 138Tode in 5spieler instanzen nur ein fehler sind.
und Lederverarbeitung als Krieger Oo Werde lieber schmied/bergbau.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (25. Mai 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer was "Loooooooooooooooooooool" heißen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


laut Stupidedia kann man LOL auch mit z.B. Lass Oma liegen übersetzen also:
Lass Oma Oma Oma Oma Oma Oma Oma Oma Oma Oma liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum nachlesen: http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Lol


----------



## vekol (25. Mai 2009)

Lydell schrieb:


> Krieger ist eine der schwersten Klassen im Spiel, zudem an deiner Stelle würd ich wenn du keine Lust hast Instanzen/Dungeons abzuklappern dir die Rüstung zu craften (herrstellen).
> 
> 
> Ich habe gesehen das du Kürschner und Lederer bist, ich muss dazu sagen diese Berufe sind überhaupt nichts für Krieger besonders für Einsteiger.
> ...



Ne, behalte Kürschnerei und hau Lederverarbeitung in die Tonne, stattdessen Bergbau und der Rubel rollt. Zwar schön, wenn man sich selber Items craften kann bloß das Zeug, was man bis zu einem Skill von 400 herstellt haut man am besten direkt in die Tonne oder läßt es entzaubern - den Kram kauft einfach niemand, schon garnicht zum Selbstkostenpreis oder sogar darüber. Crafting in Azeroth ist was feines, wenn man es sich leisten kann und Spaß dran hat...wenn er wirklich ein Neueinsteiger ist, dann ist es tödlich. Mit 2 Sammelberufen - vor allem Bergbau im Classicbereich, also bis Level 60 - wird er im Verhältnis zu seinen sonstigen Möglichkeiten an Gold zu kommen in kürzester Zeit exorbitante Massen an Gold sein eigen nennen (Achtung: Ich schrieb im Verhältnis zu den sonstigen Möglichkeiten in dem Levelbereich! Gilt besonders für einen Neueinsteiger.).

Neben vielen Fehlern die er eben als Neueinsteiger gemacht hat, hat er aber auch was richtig gemacht: Erste Hilfe und Kochkunskt - da auf jeden Fall am Ball bleiben.

Ob die Klasse Krieger nun unbedingt für einen Neueinsteiger geeignet ist lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Ein Jäger oder Druide wäre deutlich unkomplizierter in die attraktiven Jagdgründe zu befördern wo es dann Gold in Massen gibt um Twinks (2./3./n. Charaktere) mit Pots, Buffood und Co. das Leben zu erleichtern.


----------



## gaszwerg (25. Mai 2009)

Nach Nordend ist man ja schnell mal rübergefahren. Von Menethil aus aufs Schiff zum Fjord, und bis zur Burg ists ja nicht besonders weit. Aber kommt man da mit 24 oder niedriger überhaupt in Nordend-Inis rein?!?


----------



## Baldoran (25. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Bin ein Gold GEILER zwerg also verkaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn ich sowas schon lese...

also ... hier folgen die schritte um ein erfolgreicher krieger zu werden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schritt 1: du trägst schwere rüstungen die du durch questbelohnungen erhälst  !

schritt 2: du besuchst die npc verkäufer für rüstungen nichtmehr !

schritt 3: du gehst nicht in instanzen ohne in begleitung von 4 weiteren mitspielern zu sein !

schritt 4: du verstehst : npc mit goldenen drachen sind kampfmaschinen die ohne gruppe für krieger nicht zu besiegen sind !

schritt 5: du setzt deine talentpunkte am besten konzentriert in einen baum! 

schritt 6: du trägst nur items die stärke , ausdauer , (wurde ja schon alles durch andere genannt)!

schritt 7: du setzt auf stoff und leder beim würfeln immer nur gier ! auf schwere rüstungen machst du bedarf !

schritt 8: du verstehst : nur auf etwas needen wenn du es auch tragen wirst !

schritt 9: du verstehst : kein bedarf wenn du es nur verkaufen möchtest !

schritt10:du läufst immer in gebieten rum die gegner enthalten welche : deine stufe haben oder max 3 mehr...weniger stufen ist zwar einfacher...bringt dich aber nicht gut vorwärts...

schritt11:du nutzt die attacken die du beim klassenlehrer erlernst!

schritt12:du nutzt immer die stärkste stufe der attacke!

schritt13:du kaufst dir die attacken wenn möglich immer sofort !

schritt14:du erlernst die berufe : bergbau und schmied !


----------



## kurnthewar (25. Mai 2009)

Also warum dich die mobs umhauen ?

1. weiße items sind schei..items
2. 1
3. 1 und 2


das spiel basiert nunmal auf items und skillung des chars. du solltest versuchen durch quest belohnungen deinen char nach vorne zu bringen. es gibt auch so einige items die beim mob loot abfallen.

items sollten schon grün oder am besten in dem levelbereich blau sein. 

die berufswahl ist nicht gerade idial für einen krieger. es ist fast schon ein must have schmied zu sein. dann würde sich das mit den items fast schon von alleine erledigen.


----------



## Fox82 (25. Mai 2009)

Da läuft aber auch was falsch wenn man soviele Oma´s Oma´s Oma´s Oma´s hat, oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> laut Stupidedia kann man LOL auch mit z.B. Lass Oma liegen übersetzen also:
> Lass Oma Oma Oma Oma Oma Oma Oma Oma Oma Oma liegen
> 
> 
> ...



*die bedeutung von Atomrofel is ja ma der hammer xD
*


----------



## Kasching (25. Mai 2009)

er hat ja geschrieben das er im sumpfland am leveln ist. Schonmal dran gedacht das er da reinläuft wo die ganzen elite-drachkins rumrennen ? ( Weiß nicht obs schon geschrieben wurde, hab nicht alles gelesen )


----------



## hey dude (25. Mai 2009)

Noch viel lernen du musst, mein junger Krieger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Game Guide (wow-europe) solltest dir das mal durchlesen.
Sorry wenns schon jemand vor mir gepostet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Dude


----------



## traxlerboy (25. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Ja ich habe keine AHNUNG.
> 
> Um gleich standart Fragen aus dem Weg zu gehen.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber klingt witzig xD

btw: Hmmm was für ne klasse haste denn ?

Edit: sorry habs erst nach dem post gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (25. Mai 2009)

traxlerboy schrieb:


> Sorry aber klingt witzig xD
> 
> btw: Hmmm was für ne klasse haste denn ?




heul...ein weiterer Beweis für Leute die sich die Vorposts nicht durchlesen...zur Info: Waffen-Krieger


----------



## traxlerboy (25. Mai 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Noch n Tipp nebenbei: Intelligenz für nen Krieger is nur dann gut, wenn der Krieger die Sache mit den Bossen ausdiskutieren will...Ich werde immer ganz nervös wenn ein Krieger anfängt zu denken...




xDDD..... muss ich mir merken....signatur
(wenn ich´s weis wie mans zu ner signatur zusammenbekommt ^^




zkral schrieb:


> Noch n Tipp nebenbei: Intelligenz für nen Krieger is nur dann gut, wenn der Krieger die Sache mit den Bossen ausdiskutieren will...Ich werde immer ganz nervös wenn ein Krieger anfängt zu denken...


----------



## Xan on Fire (25. Mai 2009)

Kasching schrieb:


> er hat ja geschrieben das er im sumpfland am leveln ist. Schonmal dran gedacht das er da reinläuft wo die ganzen elite-drachkins rumrennen ? ( Weiß nicht obs schon geschrieben wurde, hab nicht alles gelesen )



Ja, das klingt einleuchtend. level 60 elite drachen hauen gerne mal kleine zwerge ausn socken, egal ob weiß, gruen oder lila 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was glaub ich auch noch nicht geschrieben wurde, aber oft neueinsteigern passiert: mal zum klassenlehrer gehen und neue fertigkeiten lernen.


----------



## zkral (25. Mai 2009)

@traxlerboy - thx für die Blumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie habe ich mir eigentlich so nen Unterricht für nen Krieger vorzustellen?
Theorie beginnt mit Bilderbuchzeichnungen vom strahlenden Ritter und dem bösen Drachen....Drache spukt Feuer - Krieger ist Dosenfutter. Krieger bekommt neue Fertigkeit - Drache am Spiess...

Und die Praxis? Der Lehrer (seines Zeichens für Unterrichtszwecke mit der Brillianz von Dalaran gesegnet, Bufffod und Stufe 80 Int-Ausrüstung für verständliche Aussprache) nimmt die Waffe, stellt sich neben die Puppe, zeigt auf den Krieger und sagt "DU - NACHMACHEN" und drischt mit der beizubringenden Fertigkeit auf das Stroh-und-Holz-Bündel ein. Krieger kratzt sich...und glotzt den Lehrer an. "JETZT" Mit Anstürmen saust der Krieger im Eiltempo auf das Ziel zu - Klatsch, der Aufprall macht den Krieger ein bisschen wütend. Dazu noch sein Kampfschrei und ..."_nicht genug Wut_" - Seine Wutlosigkeit macht ihn wütend und nach einigen Schlägen die ausnahmsweise nicht geblockt oder pariert wurden und denen die Puppe dank fester Verkeilung am Boden nicht ausweichen konnte gelingt es dem Krieger endlich so sauer zu sein, dass er endlich den gezeigten Trick nachmachen kann...wenn er sich noch daran erinnern würde. Ergebnis der Runde 1: Puppe in Fetzen, Krieger erschöpft aber glücklich, Lehrer klickt sich verzweifelt den Intelligenzbuff weg um dem Elend zu entgehen...


----------



## Zadius (25. Mai 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Noch n Tipp nebenbei: Intelligenz für nen Krieger is nur dann gut, wenn der Krieger die Sache mit den Bossen ausdiskutieren will...Ich werde immer ganz nervös wenn ein Krieger anfängt zu denken...




das finde ich süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde ich aber an deiner Stelle auch. Es hat immerhin einen Grund das Krieger keine Intelligenz haben. Welcher Krieger mit Intelligenz würde freiwillig in überlegene Mobs stürmen? Welcher intelligente Krieger würde tanken? 
Das gäbe einen Aufruhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja ich bin Krieger, tank und dd.


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (25. Mai 2009)

naja ich kann dir nur Empfehlen das du dich mit jemanden der
einen Krieger spielen kann zusammen setzt, am besten über 
TS2(TeamSpeak2) und dir mal die gerund sachen eines Krieger erklären soll;
weiters würd ich dir Empfehlen siche ein wenig Guids bezüglich Krieger durchzulesen und weiters auch Instanzen(Totesminen,Burg Schattenfang, usw.) zu machen;
Aber wenn du mal so weit bist und einen 80iger hast und dann genug Zeit investierst dann kannst du dir für weitere Chars
sogenannte Accountgebundene Sachen kaufen die du dann mit Level 1 auch tragen kannst(teilweise doppelt so gut als das standart Zeug);


----------



## Camuloses (25. Mai 2009)

th3n4meless schrieb:


> also ich glaub das kerlchen will uns einfach nur fein verarschen^^



Wenn mich meinst, das liegt mir fern. 

Aber danke für die bis dato gereichten tips und PN´s zur Hilfe im Spiel


----------



## Camuloses (25. Mai 2009)

Voldsom schrieb:


> Meinst du ? Wenn er wirklich so klein ist wie er sich hier selber darstellt, dann wundert es mich das er es überhaupt geschaft hat sich hier im forum zu posten oder einen Account zu erstellen. Da könnt ich ja gleich die gägingen Mittagstalkshows für bar Münze nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pfüi bist du frech dein rechner soll von Würmern zerfressen werden.

NEBENBEI WoW ist nur als Hobby da um mich von meiner Arbeit etwas abzulenken, aber dieses ewige VERRECKEN geht mir so auf die EICHEL das mir selbst das arbeiten mehr spass macht.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (25. Mai 2009)

hihi, ich musste schmunzeln beim letzten spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, mein 1. Char war genauso auf dem Trip und das mit lvl 21 als Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (25. Mai 2009)

Und warum ich meine GILDE nicht frage DIE SIND ZU WENIG ONLINE.


----------



## abe15 (25. Mai 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Ich musste ja soooooooooooooooo lachen grad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alter machn Kopf zu oO
Du warst auch mal neu.
Sich über Neue lustig zu machen nur weil man selbst schon länger spielst ist jawohl das allerletzte.


----------



## Camuloses (25. Mai 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Alter machn Kopf zu oO
> Du warst auch mal neu.
> Sich über Neue lustig zu machen nur weil man selbst schon länger spielst ist jawohl das allerletzte.



Du da gibt es schlimmeres und diese AUSSAGEN lassen mich KALT. (jacke her)


----------



## Camuloses (26. Mai 2009)

So Haupt Berufe, sind durch eine von der WoW Arge bezahlten Umschulung erfolgreich geändert!
Nun lasse ich Tiere leben und KLAUE der Welten Rohstoffe! 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (26. Mai 2009)

wenn du auf zuluhed bist, kannste gern zu uns kommen, ich hab da mit nem kumpel ne neue aufgemacht, schreib mir ne pm.
aber du bist bestimmt eh nich da^^


----------



## OMGlooool (26. Mai 2009)

falls es dich beruhigt, wenn ich nen neuen char anfang klapp ich auch erstmal dauernd um, zB mein dk is lvl 57 und is schon 9 mal umgefallen im startgebiet^^
dabei hab ich schon zwei 80er^^


----------



## Camuloses (26. Mai 2009)

So Leutz des geselligen Spiels. schaut euch das an im Arsenal. einer meiner Gilde leute hat mir geholfen und ein wenig ein gekauft für mich


----------



## Camuloses (26. Mai 2009)

Camuloses neue Kleider


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Mai 2009)

das sieht ja schon ganz gut aus....jetzt noch bissl die talentpunkte bei dem nächsten lvl ups richtig setzn und mach weiter so *daumen hoch*


----------



## Gast20180212 (26. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Camuloses neue Kleider



das geht für dein lvl noch besser außerdem hals und kopf sind noch leer.
abgesehen davon bitte..keine intelligenz und willlenskraft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Camuloses neue Kleider



hm.. ich weiß nicht wie er vorher ausgesehen hat aber falls es sich gebessert hat: GZ!^^

Du solltest dich mal komplett in grün umfärben und am wichtigsten ist für dich: Ausdauer und Stärke!

Damit kann man tanken und schaden machen! Auf dem Level ist da die Skillung noch völlig egal...

Ich zeig dir mal wie sowas aussehen kann wenn man dort keinen Main zum farmen hat:

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Flitzwitz


----------



## kaeku (26. Mai 2009)

Ich gebe dir mal den dringenden Tipp grüne Items zu sammeln! Die findest du eigentlich in jeder Instanz, aber auch bei Trashmobs und Kisten. Als Krieger musst du hierbei ein Auge auf Attribute wie Ausdauer und Stärke haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (26. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt ein Gilde Mitglied hat mir dieses beschaft.
Nun sterbe ich nicht mehr so schnell


----------



## Camuloses (26. Mai 2009)

frage


----------



## Mjuu (26. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> frage




questtest einfach lesen ftw...


----------



## Mo3 (26. Mai 2009)

Mhhh... also ich würde wirklich nommal Rüstung reppen^^


----------



## Atomhamster (26. Mai 2009)

Ach mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen:

Du solltest schauen das die sachen die du trägst auch deinem level entsprechen bzw. 
nur knapp darunter sind.

Ich seh an dir z.B. einen Umhang und einen Gürtel jeweils ab Stufe 13,
solche Sachen entsprechen dann in Punkto Rüstung oft nicht mehr den 
Anfoderungen die deine Aktuellen Gegner stellen- um es mal so zu formulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (26. Mai 2009)

Was wollen hier alle mit Krieger ist schwer? o.O 
Klar ist schwerer als so paar andere Klassen (*hust* Warlock, Mage, Rogue, Shaman, Priest, Hunter, Druid, Paladin und Dk *hust* xD) aber schwer ist das auch noch nicht. Vorallem als Offkrieger muss man es nicht unbedingt draufhaben... (Ja, spiel nen Warri...)


----------



## Yukaa (26. Mai 2009)

wurden mit 3.1 net talente zurück gesetzt?^^ vllt liegts daran xD


----------



## Camuloses (26. Mai 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> questtest einfach lesen ftw...



Habe ich schon entweder verstehe ich den hinweiss nicht oder ich verstehe den hinweis nicht


----------



## -Spellmâster- (26. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Camuloses neue Kleider




Schmeiß die sachen mit INT weg!
Int gibt mana und hat eine "Krieger" mana? Nein hat er nicht, also weg damit! (Bringt dir wirklich garnichts!)
Um es dir nochmal zu verdeutlichen:

Ausdauer:  1x Ausdauer = + 10 Lebenspunkte 
Stärke:      1x Stärker = + 2 Angriffskraft
Intelligenz: 1x Intelligenz = + 15 Mana  (Ein Krieger hat kein Mana, also weg damit!)
Beweglichkeit (gibt mehrere Dinge): 1xBeweglichkeit = + 2 Rüstung 
                                                     15-20 Punkte Beweglichkeit geben zusätzlich: 1% Chance auf kritischen Schlag 
                                                                                                                  und 1% Chance auf Ausweichen 
Willenskraft: 4x Willenskraft = + 1 Manaregeneration
                   8x Willenskraft geben zusätzlich = + 1 Lebensregeneration (Willenskraft ist auch nicht gut für Krieger)


----------



## -Spellmâster- (26. Mai 2009)

Schmeiß die sachen mit INT weg!
Int gibt mana und hat eine "Krieger" mana? Nein hat er nicht, also weg damit! (Bringt dir wirklich garnichts!)
Um es dir nochmal zu verdeutlichen:

Ausdauer: 1x Ausdauer = + 10 Lebenspunkte
Stärke: 1x Stärker = + 2 Angriffskraft
Intelligenz: 1x Intelligenz = + 15 Mana (Ein Krieger hat kein Mana, also weg damit!)
Beweglichkeit (gibt mehrere Dinge): 1xBeweglichkeit = + 2 Rüstung
15-20 Punkte Beweglichkeit geben zusätzlich: 1% Chance auf kritischen Schlag
und 1% Chance auf Ausweichen
Willenskraft: 4x Willenskraft = + 1 Manaregeneration
8x Willenskraft geben zusätzlich = + 1 Lebensregeneration (Willenskraft ist auch nicht gut für Krieger)


----------



## Camuloses (26. Mai 2009)

-Spellmâster- schrieb:


> Schmeiß die sachen mit INT weg!
> Int gibt mana und hat eine "Krieger" mana? Nein hat er nicht, also weg damit! (Bringt dir wirklich garnichts!)
> Um es dir nochmal zu verdeutlichen:
> 
> ...



Sobald ich ersatz habe entferne ich alle schwachen und sinnlosen dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorher WÄRE ICH WIEDER BEIM NACKIG LAUFEN und das will hier ja keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the-King_of-Wow (26. Mai 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> "Die kleine Raupe Nimmersatt" zu lesen.


Das erinnert mich doch an etwas.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chezuz (27. Mai 2009)

als erstes brauchst vollkommen grüne rüstung.
für den anfang bis es mehr gegenstände mit crit(kritische trefferwertung) gibt empfehle ich von den stats her folgendes als dmg-krieger:
stärke>beweglichkeit>ausdauer (aber nur weil ausdauer ganz hinten steht, heißt das nich, dass du das komplett vernachlässigen solltest) die restlichen stats kannst und solltest du vergessen.
hit(trefferwertung) gibts erst in höheren levelbereichen und is auch da erst wirklich wichtig.

desweiteren hab ich als krieger beim leveln die erfahrung gemacht, dass furor(mit 2 einhandwaffen ab lvl 20) angenehmer zum leveln ist, da mehr dmg rüberkommt und du nen besseren wutaufbau hast.
also würd ich empfehlen, dass du umskillst und dich:
1. auf einen talentbaum fixierst(ich würde furor nehmen)
2. für den anfang in jede reihe maximal 5 punkte setzt und so schnell wie möglich in die weiter unten liegenden talente skillst, sonst verschenkst du viel potential der klasse(nicht nur bei kriegern)

ich denk mal, du weißt, dass du beim klassenlehrer neue skills und höhere ränge der skills kaufen kannst und die besser sind als die alten ränge.

so, und jetzt viel spaß beim krieger-spielen, ist, wie ich finde, ne sehr schöne klasse.

mfg: chez


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Mai 2009)

> stärke>beweglichkeit>ausdauer



Im lowlevel Bereich gilt meiner Meinung nach

Stärke > Ausdauer >  Beweglichkeit


----------



## Topfkopf (27. Mai 2009)

omg als ich das eq gesehen habe ist bei mir ne welt zusammen gebrochen. Ein 24er Krieger mit intring? und händlerrüssi? das is hart. mein hunter war glaub ich mit 17-18 schon komplett grün, questbelohnungen und DM. AUch die aussage: "Ich bin ein goldgeilerzwerg" fand ich gut, weil einfach total dämlich ist^^ Ohne grünes eq kannste net weiter, wenn du net weiter kannst bekommste kein gold mehr, ohne gold kein grünes eq, usw. Durch das frühe verkaufen der questbelohnungen hast du dir selbst in den hintern getreten. Jetzt musst du eq im AH kaufen oder versuchen ne grp für DM zu finden, da die meisten auf deinem lvl aber Twinks sind die auf lvl 20 nur in ne ini gehn wenn alle epic tragen kannste das vergessen. Was ich dir empfehlen kann ist die Klassenforen zum Krieger zu lesen, das WoW handbuch und ingame bei nem guten krieger nachzufragen wegen skillung und so.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (27. Mai 2009)

Ist die Skillung gut? 

Skillung furor

Hab die mal schnell zusammen gestellt aber kA ob die nun wirklich gut ist. Spiele Hexer und keinen warri also warris sagt mir ob die gut ist!

Equip ist nun kein sooooo Großes Problem . Ne gruppe für die todesminen und gut ist oder vielleicht zieht dich auch ein netter 80ger (Weil mit dem EQ bringt er in ner grp nicht viel) . Oder ins Ah schauen durchs verkaufen müsstest ja nen paar silber haben ab und zu is mal was billiges drinne .

Edit: grade im Arsenal geguckt er hat jetzt paar grüne sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ist auf waffen geskillt .


----------



## Kankru (27. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 3) Hast du die Wiederbelebungskrankheit? Die macht dich zum Opfer.




Da tippe ich auch drauf! XD


----------



## Sethia (27. Mai 2009)

Habe gestern mal rein spasseshalber nen neuen Twink angefangen... ist nen Krieger, bis auf die accountgebunden Schultern (bekommt man erst mit 80 gegen Marken, das fällt für dich also weg) isser komplett grün ausgerüstet. Kostete mich knappe 2Gold... dann noch schnell ne Gruppe (5 Chars zw. 14 und 17 - Es gibt doch noch Leute die nicht gezogen werden wollen *freu*) für ragefire gefunden und schon ging der Spass los.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DPS-Spitzen bei 35,7.... gnihihi... witziges kleines Dingens.


----------



## Heydu (27. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Hallo und Moin Moin,
> ich bin ein Zwerg der Stufe 24 und habe auch für diesen Level dieHöchste Rüstung. ca. so
> 
> 
> ...






> also hier ist sein char: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Camuloses
> MfG



Mensch kein wunder, du bist lvl 24 und hast "nur" 833 Leben?
mein Warri war 19 und hatte 1500 schon
ausserdem setzt du auf völlig falsche stats
seit wann brauchen krieger intelligenz und willenskraft?
und du hast paar graue sachen, die du schleunigst ersetzen solltest durch min. grüne
alle sachen mit stärke ausdauer sind für krieger 
später kommen crit und hit evtl. waffenkundewertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für pvp dann abhärtung


----------



## Sethia (27. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ...


Ich weiss ja nicht ob es dir aufgefallen ist... aber er ist bereits dabei sich richtig auszurüsten und scheint jetzt auf Kriegerstats zu setzen. Dauert ja alles seine Zeit.  ^^


----------



## Heydu (27. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ist die Skillung gut?
> 
> Skillung furor
> 
> Hab die mal schnell zusammen gestellt aber kA ob die nun wirklich gut ist. Spiele Hexer und keinen warri also warris sagt mir ob die gut ist!



eine sünde!!
du hast die wichtigsten sachen vergessen
ausserdem ist das pve skillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DAS ist pvp skillung a la Heydu:
Muahaha, Hier die Skillung


----------



## Heydu (27. Mai 2009)

Chezuz schrieb:


> 1. auf einen talentbaum fixierst*(ich würde furor nehmen)*



nein, würd ich nicht
ich konnte mit meiner kriegerin, die übrigens miserabel pvp eq ist, nen epic eq furor krieger besiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


überrascht?
ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (27. Mai 2009)

Noch ein Tipp:

Wenn du aus Strumwind raus nach Süden läufst und den Fluss überquerst, kommst du in ein Gebiet, dessen Name mir entfallen ist. Jedenfalls in diesem Gebiet, das Dorf ist recht weit im Osten, kann man über eine längere Questreihe eine hervorragende 1H-Axt bekommen, auch wenn  der Endkampf nicht ganz einfach ist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Mai 2009)

@Heydu

warum willst du ihm ne pvp-skillung aufzwingen, wenn er pve-content bestreitet?


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (27. Mai 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> @Heydu
> 
> warum willst du ihm ne pvp-skillung aufzwingen, wenn er pve-content bestreitet?



Naja mein warri war anfangs auch waffen dann furor und jetzt Tank ! Als Tank Questen macht fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Heydu 

Was habe ich den wichtiges vergessen? Blutwahnsinn (ok jetzt erst drann gedacht mobs machen keine kritischen "Zaubertreffer" Aber normale schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edit: Und bei mir ist deine Gepostet skillung genau die selbe wie meine oO


----------



## jay390 (27. Mai 2009)

@TE: Schau dir z.B. meinen 20er Druid an (Arsenal) Der hat sogar n paar sachen in blau der rest ist grün. Sicher hat er noch paar wild zusammengewürfelte sachen, aber naja egal.

Händlerequip ist definitiv nicht richtig und die mobs werden ja immer schwerer. Ich war halt öfters mal HDW drin.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (27. Mai 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Händlerequip ist definitiv nicht richtig und die mobs werden ja immer schwerer. Ich war halt öfters mal HDW drin.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen Händler Equipt bringt nur ganz am anfang was .

Mal mein 32ger krieger  Luckyfix 

Mein lvl 11 Dudu Dakalarion

Und für die die es interessiert mein 54ger pala Astararius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (27. Mai 2009)

Leutz ich muss auch noch Arbeiten ich kann nicht den GANZEN TAG WOW spielen!!! Deshalb dauert es mit mir Etawas länger


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (27. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Leutz ich muss auch noch Arbeiten ich kann nicht den GANZEN TAG WOW spielen!!! Deshalb dauert es mit mir Etawas länger



Haben ja nix gesagt xD lass dir Zeit ist schliesslich auch nur ein spiel


----------



## jay390 (27. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Leutz ich muss auch noch Arbeiten ich kann nicht den GANZEN TAG WOW spielen!!! Deshalb dauert es mit mir Etawas länger



*räusper* ähm ich arbeite auch 8 std am Tag. Am Abend spiel ich halt dann 4 Std oder so. Mehr auch nicht. Also das "keine Zeit wegen Arbeit" ist kein gutes Argument.

P.S. falls du fragst was ich dann hier jetzt mache wenn ich doch arbeite: Ich habe Mittagspause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (27. Mai 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> *räusper* ähm ich arbeite auch 8 std am Tag. Am Abend spiel ich halt dann 4 Std oder so. Mehr auch nicht. Also das "keine Zeit wegen Arbeit" ist kein gutes Argument.
> 
> P.S. falls du fragst was ich dann hier jetzt mache wenn ich doch arbeite: Ich habe Mittagspause
> 
> ...




Acht stunden welch ein Traum, wenn ich frei habe spiele ich ein paar stunden aber meist liege ich dann aufen sofa und mache nichts. GASTRONOMIE ist die Hölle


----------



## Sethia (27. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Leutz ich muss auch noch Arbeiten ich kann nicht den GANZEN TAG WOW spielen!!! Deshalb dauert es mit mir Etawas länger


Hehe... alles ist gut, immer mit der Ruhe. Man sieht im Arsenal ja schon einen Fortschritt, wird schon werden... wann ist völlig egal.

@jay390
Hrhrhr... also ich geh in meiner Mittagspause immer... jetzt kommts... essen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gepriesen sei die offene Internetverbingung und die beginnende Urlaubszeit. Schade das WoW net funzt... da würde spielerisch Geld verdienen ne ganz andere Bedeutung erhalten.


----------



## jay390 (27. Mai 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Hehe... alles ist gut, immer mit der Ruhe. Man sieht im Arsenal ja schon einen Fortschritt, wird schon werden... wann ist völlig egal.
> 
> @jay390
> Hrhrhr... also ich geh in meiner Mittagspause immer... jetzt kommts... essen.
> ...



Mal überlegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sitze grad am Mittagstisch und habe, jetzt kommts, nen Laptop aufm Tisch stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Keine Angst ich esse Mittags immer was ^^


----------



## Nexus.X (27. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> eine sünde!!
> du hast die wichtigsten sachen vergessen
> ausserdem ist das pve skillung
> 
> ...





Heydu schrieb:


> nein, würd ich nicht
> ich konnte mit meiner kriegerin, die übrigens miserabel pvp eq ist, nen epic eq furor krieger besiegen
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody talked about PvP ...

@TE hat sich ja schon einiges verbessert, sieht ganz gut aus was die Rüstung angeht, wenn du noch kleine Feinabstimmungen vornimmst und schön Instanzen gehst wirst auch du irgendwann die 80 erklimmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Nex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (27. Mai 2009)

Normal sollte in deinem Equip alles in deinem Level problemlos fallen. Du hast Fähigkeiten, die du nutzen solltest. Als Kleiner ist das eben öfter Heldenhafter Stoss.
Langsam beschleicht mich aber bei deinen Antworten, dass deine Anfrage hier ein wenig trollisch ist.. schon mit lvl 24 im buffed Forum Threads eröffnen ist doch relativ..... selten. 

Naja, seis drum. Hiermit überreiche ich dir DIE Informationsquelle, die hilft. Das Kriegerforum.
DAS KRIEGERFORUM

Da sollte man sich die Guides anschaun. Wenn du Talente vergibst, siehst du 3 Bäume. Der linke ist für Waffenkrieger. Richtige Kerle. Ein Waffenkrieger eignet sich hervorragend gegen weiche Ziele. Und: für Waffenkrieger sind alle Ziele weich.
Der mittlere nennt sich Furor. Ganz doll aua für alle Gegner. Aber wohl erst mit ein paar Talentpunkten.
Der rechte, naja, der macht keinen Schaden, der ist erst so ab lvl55 interessant. Damit wärst du der Tank, der alle Mobs auf sich zieht und an sich bindet, damit der Rest der Gruppe schöön Schaden machen kann.


Lies den für dich interessanten Guide in dem Forum und du lernst massig dazu. Es gibt auch sowas wie Grundlagen, das nennt man Meleecrafting. Darüber sprechen wir nächste Woche. 

Interessante Attribute auf deinen Sachen sind in deinem Level: Stärke, Beweglichkeit, Ausdauer. Und lass die Finger von 3 Mobs gleichzeitig. Erstmal.


----------



## Camuloses (27. Mai 2009)

Soviele infos habe ich schon von euch bekommen aber mit einigen euer WOERTER komm ich nicht mit WOWISCH hatte ich nie in der Schule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (27. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Soviele infos habe ich schon von euch bekommen aber mit einigen euer WOERTER komm ich nicht mit WOWISCH hatte ich nie in der Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bitte spezifizieren


----------



## Myce (27. Mai 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Ich werde immer ganz nervös wenn ein Krieger anfängt zu denken...



Nur damit du bescheid weißt. Krieger ist eine der schwersten Klassen in WoW...


----------



## Blah (27. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> nein, würd ich nicht
> ich konnte mit meiner kriegerin, die übrigens miserabel pvp eq ist, nen epic eq furor krieger besiegen
> 
> 
> ...




das ist sooooo nichtsaussagend.. für den Anfang ist es gut, wenn er sich nur auf einen Baum fixiert.


----------



## Blah (27. Mai 2009)

Myce schrieb:


> Nur damit du bescheid weißt. Krieger ist eine der schwersten Klassen in WoW...



Krieger? Naja.. Paladin fand ich vor 3.0 die schwerste Klasse.

zT ist sie immer noch schwer zu meistern, vor allem Tanking Tree


----------



## Camuloses (27. Mai 2009)

Da sollte man sich die Guides anschaun. Wenn du Talente vergibst, siehst du 3 Bäume. Der linke ist für Waffenkrieger. Richtige Kerle. Ein Waffenkrieger eignet sich hervorragend gegen weiche Ziele. Und: für Waffenkrieger sind alle Ziele weich.
Der mittlere nennt sich Furor. Ganz doll aua für alle Gegner. Aber wohl erst mit ein paar Talentpunkten.
Der rechte, naja, der macht keinen Schaden, der ist erst so ab lvl55 interessant. Damit wärst du der Tank, der alle Mobs auf sich zieht und an sich bindet, damit der Rest der Gruppe schöön Schaden machen kann.


Die unterstrichenen als beispiel


----------



## Valthorian1011 (27. Mai 2009)

Der Tank zieht die aufmerksamkeit aller Mobs (Gegner) auf sich, damit alle Mobs schön auf den Tank kloppen und der Rest der Grupe dadurch von den Gegner geschützt ist. 
Dafür eignet sich beim Krieger der Schutz Baum, das mit dem tanken solltest du allerdings erst etwas später probieren, gar nicht so einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (27. Mai 2009)

So ich weiss zwar immer noch nicht wie ich die talente stellen soll aber ich habe mal etwas geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (27. Mai 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Noch n Tipp nebenbei: Intelligenz für nen Krieger is nur dann gut, wenn der Krieger die Sache mit den Bossen ausdiskutieren will...Ich werde immer ganz nervös wenn ein Krieger anfängt zu denken...



/sign und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nettes achievement hast Du da- habe ich schon gemacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kráin94 (27. Mai 2009)

Shasrazhul schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Camuloses
> 
> Besorg dir "grüne" Ausrüstung für dein Level, mit den Werten: Stärke, Kritische Trefferwertung, Trefferwertung, Tempowertung, Beweglichkeit, Ausdauer.
> Wenn du tanken willst gibts noch Verteidigung, Ausweichen, Parieren, Blocken/Blockwert. Ich schätze aber mal du willst eher Schaden machen und ordentlich austeilen, da reichen die erstgenannten Werte.



auf der stufe gibts noch nichts mit trefferwertung oder tempowertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (27. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Da sollte man sich die Guides anschaun. Wenn du Talente vergibst, siehst du 3 Bäume. Der linke ist für Waffenkrieger. Richtige Kerle. Ein Waffenkrieger eignet sich hervorragend gegen weiche Ziele. Und: für Waffenkrieger sind alle Ziele weich.
> Der mittlere nennt sich Furor. Ganz doll aua für alle Gegner. Aber wohl erst mit ein paar Talentpunkten.
> Der rechte, naja, der macht keinen Schaden, der ist erst so ab lvl55 interessant. Damit wärst du der Tank, der alle Mobs auf sich zieht und an sich bindet, damit der Rest der Gruppe schöön Schaden machen kann.
> 
> ...


Tank-Panzer
Mob-mobile Gegnereinheit oder so


----------



## Poserritter (28. Mai 2009)

Cazor schrieb:


> Tank-Panzer
> Mob-mobile Gegnereinheit oder so




jo. Es gibt ein WoWwiki
http://de.wow.wikia.com/wiki/Mob

das is sogar Deutsch. Mob hab ich schonmal eingegeben. Links kann man einen Suchbegriff eingeben und kriegt dann rechts was zu lesen.
Tank (das is das englische Wort für Panzer) steht für einen defensiven (Verteidigungs-)Krieger, der den Schutzbaum geskillt hat und mit einer Einhandwaffe+Schild unterwegs ist. Für ihn zählt die Verteidigungswertung (deffrating), die auf einigen Sachen auch in deinem Level zu finden ist. Damit wird er immun gegen kritische Schläge (mit doppeltem Schaden) von den Monstern (Mobs), die ihn attackieren. Schaden macht er dabei nicht soo hohen, obwohl sich das jetzt auch geändert hat. Schildschlag/Rache rummst ganz schön rein und braucht sich nicht vor Schadensfähigkeiten anderer Klassen zu verstecken.
Aber mit so einem Tank levelt es sich nicht gut, ist ein wenig zäh, da du auch nicht genügend Sachen (Equip) mit Verteidigungswertung finden wirst. Stärke ist da wesentlicher. Ausserdem kann ein Krieger mit einem Schild im Rucksack auch problemlos bis lvl55 alles tanken (s.u.) ohne es geskillt zu haben. Zurück zum Deffrating:
Es gibt eine Berechnungsformel, die dir genau sagt, wieviel du davon auf deinem Level haben musst, die weiss ich nicht aus dem Kopf. Auf 70 waren es 490 und auf Level 80 sind es 540. Um critimmun zu sein. 
Damit ist er geeignet, im Gruppenspiel an vorderster Front zu stehen und die Mobs zu sich zu pullen und sie an sich zu binden mit seinen speziell dafür vorgesehenen Fähigkeiten wie Donnerknall oder Druckwelle. Die Gruppenmitglieder, zum Beispiel Stoffträger wie Magier, würden von ein paar Schlägen der Mobs recht schnell sterben (down gehen), unser Tank kann aber einiges ab. Dann können auch erwähnte Stoffträger schön ungestört auf die Mobs ballern (DMG fahren). Das was unser Krieger da macht nennt man dann tanken. Gleichzeitig heilt ihn der Heiler der Gruppe und kann sich dabei völlig auf den Tank konzentrieren. Das alles brauchst gar nicht wissen im Moment aber du musstest ja fragen.


----------



## Camuloses (28. Mai 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> jo. Es gibt ein WoWwiki
> http://de.wow.wikia.com/wiki/Mob
> 
> das is sogar Deutsch. Mob hab ich schonmal eingegeben. Links kann man einen Suchbegriff eingeben und kriegt dann rechts was zu lesen.
> Tank (das is das englische Wort für Panzer) steht für einen defensiven (Verteidigungs-)Krieger, der de............ .........die Mobs ballern (DMG fahren). Das was unser Krieger da macht nennt man dann tanken. Gleichzeitig heilt ihn der Heiler der Gruppe und kann sich dabei völlig auf den Tank konzentrieren. Das alles brauchst gar nicht wissen im Moment aber du musstest ja fragen.



OKAY ich frage nicht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chezuz (28. Mai 2009)

Von den Talenten her würd ich dir für den anfang folgendes empfehlen, bei mir hats gut geklappt:
Fury-Talente-25

und irgendwann könnte das dann mal so ausschaun:
Fury-Talente-80

aufgrund persönlicher erfahrungen, würde ich aber irgendwann auf waffen umskillen, was dann so aussehen könnte:
Waffen-Talente-80

wenn du natürlich bei waffen bleiben willst, dann lass die skillung so, wie du sie jetzt hast, die geht schon

mfg:chez


----------



## Camuloses (28. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> frage



KAnn mir einer mal nen richtigen TIP geben zu dieser LADY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine rüstung hat sich ein weiteres mal geändert


----------



## Camuloses (28. Mai 2009)

Camuloses neue Kleider noch nicht aktuell  Habe Gilde auch gewechselt, leider sind die noch nicht so hoch aber gibt genug Gamer die einen Kostenlos ZIEHEN


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Mai 2009)

was hast du denn für eine frage zu der "Gilberta Großhammer"???? 

wenn ich (http://www.wowhead.com/?npc=27398#comments) richtig verstehe, hat die was mit den Medallien zu tun, die es mal zu Olympia 2008 gab.


----------



## Cazor (29. Mai 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> was hast du denn für eine frage zu der "Gilberta Großhammer"????
> 
> wenn ich (http://www.wowhead.com/?npc=27398#comments) richtig verstehe, hat die was mit den Medallien zu tun, die es mal zu Olympia 2008 gab.


Genau. In Deutschland / EU gabs keine Codes für die. Ist vom damaligen Event zur Olympiade. Die Chinesen werden die Codes eingesackt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für uns gabs nur Wappenröcke für eine Schlachtfeldteilnahme oder dieselben Pets die dort abholbar sind in einer andren Farbe für einen Schlachtfelderfolg.
Warum die da immer noch rumsteht und warum die für uns überhaupt rumsteht.. tja..


----------



## Camuloses (29. Mai 2009)

Cazor schrieb:


> Genau. In Deutschland / EU gabs keine Codes für die. Ist vom damaligen Event zur Olympiade. Die Chinesen werden die Codes eingesackt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach dann gibt es da nichts mehr zu holen?! dumm nur das daß Löschen dieser Figur für die erschaffer zu schwer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Mai 2009)

ach, noch viel besser sind die NPC's, die in den Hauptstädten rumstehen. Da kann man irgendwelche Marken eintauschen, die es damals bei AQ und in dem Gebiet gab (wenn ich mich recht entsinne)

Reinpatchen ist einfach als rausnehmen. Kann ja sein, dass jetzt noch einer was bei dem entsprechenden NPC eintauschen will. Aber naja.....


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2009)

wenn das kein schlechter trollversuch ist, änder ich meinen namen ins hans martin O.o


----------



## Kopernium (30. Mai 2009)

Aman'Thul Kinderserver...da merkt mans wieder!


----------



## J3st3r (30. Mai 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Aman'Thul Kinderserver...da merkt mans wieder!



Ich enthalte mich jetzt mal wirklich jedem kommentar...
*Aber du musst es rauslassen!*
Nein!
*Lass die Frust über solche hirnrissigen und arroganten Kommentare raus!*
Na gut...

Ich bin kurz weg, muss n paar CT`s umbringen....

Das darf doch echt nicht wahr sein...
Es wird immer schlimmer


----------



## Blakee (30. Mai 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-talents....oten+des+Lichts

schau dir einfach mal meine skillungen an (WAffen, Furor), das sind recht gute, sind zwar 80er skillungen, aber kannst du ja nach und nach übernehmen wenn du willst

ah ja, auf den Baum Waffen zu skillen am anfang ist am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Summerbreeze (30. Mai 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> jo. Es gibt ein WoWwiki
> http://de.wow.wikia.com/wiki/Mob
> 
> das is sogar Deutsch. Mob hab ich schonmal eingegeben. Links kann man einen Suchbegriff eingeben und kriegt dann rechts was zu lesen.
> ...



Sorry für Off-Topic, aber das wollte ich schon lange mal loswerden:

POSERRITTER!!! Mit 2260 Dps sollte man nicht wirklich in ner Signatur rumposen als Faceroll-Ritter ^^

Musste mal gesagt werden O=)


----------



## Cali75 (30. Mai 2009)

hi, mein orkischer waffenkrieger ist lvl22, komplett grün und hat als berufe bergbau und Juwelen. Und er fällt nicht dauernd um.

Ich würd dir raten, dich im Forum über Skillungen zu informieren, Questbelohnungen nicht mehr immer nur zu verkaufen, NPC-Händler zu meiden und ab und zu mal ein paar Teile deiner Rüssi verzaubern zu lassen - ja das geht auch bei den kleinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Wie die Vorposter schon sagten, versuchs mal mit den Todesminen, dort kannst du dich ganz gut ausrüsten. Wenn deine Gildenkollegen ganz nett sind, basteln sie dir vllt auch paar Items zusammen, könnten eventuell auch schon paar blaue Sachen dabei sein.

Ansonsten gibts im AH immer genug billige grüne Sachen in diesem lvl-Bereich - zumindest auf Lothar und Allianz. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, das es auf anderen Servern nicht so ist. Dann heißt es fleißig questen.


----------



## Poserritter (30. Mai 2009)

Cali75 schrieb:


> ..................Dann heißt es fleißig questen.




So siehts aus. Traurigerweise musste ich vernehmen, dass unser Cammi sich lieber ziehen lässt. Und das mit seinem ersten Char. Gut, wenn man auf die Atmosphäre beim Erobern / Erforschen verzichten möchte.. naja. Das Gruppenspiel kann man auch mit 80 noch lernen, ok. Da steht man dann zwar bissl als b00n da oder wird gefragt, ob man den Char von eBay hat aber das macht alles nichts. Freu dich drauf, 80 zu werden, von nix ne Ahnung. Dann nehmen die dich auch gleich mit nach Naxx/Ulduar und und und du stehst mit irgendwann fetten Epix vor der Bank in Dala und roflst im Handelschannel. 
Ich für mein Teil renne grad wieder in der Alten Welt rum, schau mal bei Baron Totenschwur rein oder General Drakkisath. Das wirst nie kennenlernen, Cammi, is aber auch egal, da gibts keine 80er Epix. Schlüssel für Kara muss ich auch holen, hat ja heute keiner mehr. Attumen hat da ein tolles Pferd abzugeben.. ich schweife ab. Viel Spass beim ziehen lassen Cammi und wir sehn uns bei deinem nächsten Thread: 80 und nu?


----------



## Camuloses (30. Mai 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn das kein schlechter trollversuch ist, änder ich meinen namen ins hans martin O.o



Hallo Hans Martin! (hoffe deine eltern kommen damit klar)

Ich kann es nicht glauben, das es hier leute gibt die DENKEN das jeder WoW mit der MUTTERMILCH aufgenommen hat.

Ich gehöre nicht dazu und weiter führend ist das hier doch ein HILFE FORUM, falls nicht ENTSCHULDIGT ich werde dann meine fragen wo anders stellen!


----------



## Camuloses (30. Mai 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Aman'Thul Kinderserver...da merkt mans wieder!



Warum Kinderserver?


----------



## Camuloses (30. Mai 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Traurigerweise musste ich vernehmen, dass unser Cammi sich lieber ziehen lässt. Und das mit seinem ersten Char. Gut, wenn man auf die Atmosphäre beim Erobern / Erforschen verzichten möchte.. naja. Das Gruppenspiel kann man auch mit 80 noch lernen, ok. Da steht man dann zwar bissl als b00n da oder wird gefragt, ob man den Char von eBay hat aber das macht alles nichts. Freu dich drauf, 80 zu werden, von nix ne Ahnung. Dann nehmen die dich auch gleich mit nach Naxx/Ulduar und und und du stehst mit irgendwann fetten Epix vor der Bank in Dala und roflst im Handelschannel.
> Ich für mein Teil renne grad wieder in der Alten Welt rum, schau mal bei Baron Totenschwur rein oder General Drakkisath. Das wirst nie kennenlernen, Cammi, is aber auch egal, da gibts keine 80er Epix. Schlüssel für Kara muss ich auch holen, hat ja heute keiner mehr. Attumen hat da ein tolles Pferd abzugeben.. ich schweife ab. Viel Spass beim ziehen lassen Cammi und wir sehn uns bei deinem nächsten Thread: 80 und nu?



Durch die Todesmine bzw. DURCH DAS Verlies wurde ich gezogen. MEHR NICHT! Questen tue ich immer noch allein.

Immer diese dreifach POSTER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (30. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Durch die Todesmine bzw. DURCH DAS Verlies wurde ich gezogen. MEHR NICHT! Questen tue ich immer noch allein.
> 
> Immer diese dreifach POSTER
> 
> ...




Poser war das Wort, dass du suchst, nicht Poster. Poser.


----------



## Fusie (30. Mai 2009)

Hat sich an der Ausrüstung inzwischen etwas getan?

Wenn nicht, vielleicht mal überlegen wieso du Gegenstände nimmst auf denen kaum oder keine Ausdauer zu finden ist...
- Ringe und Halsketten gibt es seit geraumer Zeit auch für Lowlevel, warum keine anständigen mal gekauft, oder sich bauen lassen?

- Suche hier bei buffed.de nach "grüne Eisen" und schau dir das "Set" an, Teile davon kannst du jetzt schon tragen, und die sind eine ganze Ecke besser als jenes was du an hast.
Diese noch mit je +5 Ausdauer verzaubern und du kannst damit locker bis mitte 30 leveln ohne dir Gedanken machen zu müssen.
Ab da sich Richtung Scharlachrotes Kloster orientieren und dort versuchen das Set vollständig zu bekommen, oder jetzt schon sich nach und nach Level 40 Platte Gegenstände suchen um mit 40 dann vollständig umsteigen zu können.

- Suche ... nach "schwere Mithril" davon kannst du ab 40 einige Teile schon tragen, Rest entweder mit Questbelohnungen füllen oder Richtung Uldaman bzw. Kral der Klingenhauer schauen und dort nach weiteren Gegenständen erbeuten.

- Suche ... nach "imperiale/r Platten" das Set dürfte dann den Abschluss der alten Welt bilden, danach gibt es bessere Gegenstände in der Scherbenwelt, "... des Soldaten" oder "... der Bestie" sollte da deine Auswahl sein bei Gegenständen aus solider Platte.

Bergbau und Schmieden viel aktiver ausbauen, der Anfang ist gemacht, aber da sollte schon noch einiges mehr möglich sein und auch durchgezogen werden, überschüssiges Erz zu Barren verarbeiten und zu Gold über das Auktionshaus machen um flüssig zu bleiben und mit 30 auch deinen Reituntersatz, weitere Rezepte für Schmieden, neue Rüstungen und vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen Heiltrank kaufen zu können.

Sich dann bis 58 weiter durch schlagen und dann in die Scherbenwelt weiter, ab da sollte die Geschichte dann auch etwas leichter gehen, da man mit fast jeder Quest im Startbereich auch einen brauchbaren Gegenstand als Belohnung bekommt.


----------



## youngceaser (30. Mai 2009)

habe meinen warri mit freunde werben auf 51 gespielt mit nem heal schamie und als ich mal ne warri q alleine machen wollte musste ich spätestens nach 2-3 mobs reggen aufgrund equip und finde das der warri halt auch etwas lahm ist was solo spiel angeht


----------



## Camuloses (30. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Hat sich an der Ausrüstung inzwischen etwas getan?



Wenn du mal SCHAUEN magst Akt Bild des Camuloses

Eine weitere Frage: Kann man sich den Ruf nur durch Qusten aufbauen, oder gibt es wie bei LOTRO dinge zu kaufen die den RUF fördern?


----------



## Fusie (30. Mai 2009)

Sehe da keine Veränderung, also s.o. - Berufe vielleicht als erstes angehen und dann rundum erneuern.

Ruf über Quests oder in Etappen über Stoffspenden, die sich am eigenen Level orientieren, in den jeweiligen Hauptstädten.

1x 60 Wollstoff (Level 20)
1x 60 Seidenstoff (Level 30)
1x 60 Magiestoff (Level 40)
1x 60 Runenstoff (Level 50)
20 Runenstoff wiederholbar

Levelangaben ohne Gewähr...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Sehe da keine Veränderung, also s.o. - Berufe vielleicht als erstes angehen und dann rundum erneuern.
> 
> Ruf über Quests oder in Etappen über Stoffspenden, die sich am eigenen Level orientieren, in den jeweiligen Hauptstädten.
> 
> ...


Hallo? als Beginner denkt man noch nicht mal an sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also im Vergleich zu vorher hat sich ja schon was getan. Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Hallo Hans Martin! (hoffe deine eltern kommen damit klar)
> 
> Ich kann es nicht glauben, das es hier leute gibt die DENKEN das jeder WoW mit der MUTTERMILCH aufgenommen hat.
> 
> Ich gehöre nicht dazu und weiter führend ist das hier doch ein HILFE FORUM, falls nicht ENTSCHULDIGT ich werde dann meine fragen wo anders stellen!


Ich fnds ja nicht schlecht das du WoW nicht mit der Muttermlich aufgenommen hast, aber deine Art und Weise störrt mich irgendwie, du nimmst alles als selbstverständlich, wechselt Gilden dahin wo du gezogen wirst und bettelst im /2 sehr warscheinlich nach Gold/Ziehen oder Items, wenn ich mich geirrt habe tuts mir Leid, kommt bei mir jedenfalls so an. Trotzdem finde ich es gut fragst du nach und lässt dich nicht unterkriegen!

Ich als Krieger mit lanjähriger Erfahrung kann dir nur sagen, Skill bis lvl 40 Furor mit 2 Einhandwaffen, geht viel besser, ab Level 40 bekommst du dann im Waffenbaum "Tödlicher Stoss" der eigentlich bis 80 als Waffenkrieger dein Hauptangriff ist. Und ab level 40 fällst du auch nicht mehr wirklich schnell um weil du dann Plattenrüstung hast, Krieger bis Level 40 zu leveln ist wirklich anstrengend, aber ne Communitiy wie beim Krieger findest du nirgends (schau dir nur mal das wow-europe.com Kriegerforum an!), zudem, Krieger spielt man nicht, Krieger ist man!

In dem Sinne

Warrior Ho!


----------



## Ultimo01 (30. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Ja ich habe keine AHNUNG.



ich auchned xD
ne spaß bei seite ich denk ma entweder bug oder die mobs sind einfach nur besser als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vekol (30. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Wenn du mal SCHAUEN magst Akt Bild des Camuloses
> 
> Eine weitere Frage: Kann man sich den Ruf nur durch Qusten aufbauen, oder gibt es wie bei LOTRO dinge zu kaufen die den RUF fördern?



Bei den einzelnen Mitgliedern der Allianz gibt es die schon erwähnte Möglichkeit der Stoffspende, das Alteractal, außerdem kannst Du beim Argentumturnier Belobigungsabzeichen und auch so für die Quests massig Ruf bekommen. Für einige andere Fraktionen kannst Du durch Abgabe anderer Dinge, Besuche in Instanzen oder halt durch tägliche Quests Ruf holen - das Thema Ruf solltest Du aber zunächst außer Acht lassen, viele der genannten Möglichkeiten hast Du sowieso erst im höheren Levelbereich.


----------



## grünhaupt (30. Mai 2009)

hallo,

da Camuloses offensichtlich wirklich keine Ahnung hat, versuche ich mal einen kleinen Rookieguide zu erstellen. Dieser ist sehr allgemein und kann für jede Klasse genommen werden.

Woher bekomme ich Rüstungen und Waffen?  
Fast nicht zu glauben, aber tatsächlich reichen die Questbelohnungen völlig aus um sich anständig auszurüsten. Die Items (Gegenstände der Spielwelt) die in den Instanzen droppen sind in den meisten Fällen etwas besser und die blau geschriebenen nochmals eine Stufe. Lila oder sogar Gelbe/Orangene Items werden erst auf Maximalstufe interessant.

Wie wichtig ist eine gute Ausrüstung?
Achtest du auf die Grundwerte, so kommst du mit einer mittelmässigen Rüstung ohne Probleme bis auf Stufe 70 oder sogar 80. Grundwerte heisst, ein Tank achtet auf Ausdauer. Ein Heiler achtet auf Intelligenz, ein Schurke achtet auf Beweglichkeit. Das sind die Basics. Um Verteidigung, Zaubermacht oder Trefferwertung kannst du dich ab Level 75 kümmern. In einem früheren Level sich darauf zu versteifen ist für die Katz. Sich vorher darüber zu informieren schadet jedoch nicht.

LOL du k...B00N, was willste den mit dem Crab??  (oder ähnliche Aussagen)
Das ist ein Ausdruck, den du eventuell mal hören/lesen wirst. Nun, nimm es zu Kenntnis, schmunzle in dich hinein und bedank dich. Dein Ziel ist es, Spass zu haben und nicht bei jedem Mob zu verrecken, oder fast. ;-), Dazu brauchst du, wie schon gesagt, NICHT die beste Rüstung. Um die beste Rüstung kümmert man sich ab Level 80.

Wie und wo levle (Stufe steigern) ich?
Ganz einfach, man fängt bei Quest 1, erledigt die und nimmt die 2te an. Erledigt diese auch wieder und so weiter und so weiter. Irgendwann heisst es. "überbringe Person X einen Brief". Das ist sozusagen der Uebergang in ein neues Gebiet. Nun kannst du aber auch gleich alle möglichen Quests annehmen die du siehst (durch das Ausrufezeichen) und so effizienter spielen.
Ab Level 10 (Horde) oder Level 15 (Allianz) geht es mit den Instanzen los. Das Solospiel, das bei Quest zu 95% noch möglich ist, entfällt nun ganz. Ohne Gruppe nix los, so ist nun das Motto. Nun kannst du prinzipiell alle paar Stufen in eine andere Instanz gehen.

Grundsätzlich ist das leveln mittels Quests am schnellsten. Um mal ein besseres Item zu bekommen oder auch um Quests abzuschliessen, sind Instanzbesuche zu empfehlen.

Instanzen ziehen lassen!!!
Ein heikles Thema. Zu Classiczeiten war es extrem verpönt, sich durch eine Instanz ziehen zu lassen. Mittlerweile wird es eher akzeptiert. Es spielen einfach zu wenige Spieler im Lowlevel, Level 0 bis level 69. So dauert es unverhältnissmässig zu/lange eine Gruppe zu finden. Daher mein Tipp, solltest du das Gefühl haben, die Spieler wollen dich nicht ziehen, so vergiss die Instanzen. levle nur mit Quests und mach sie später. Mit level 80 kannst du sehr viele Instanzen Solo machen. Je besser die Rüstung, desto mehr Instanzen sind möglich.
Also, Instanzen ziehen lassen?? Ja, aber bitte nicht jeden Tag.

So, nun weisst du, wie du leveln kannst, wie wichtig die Rüstung ist, auf was du bei selbiger achten solltest und ob du dich ziehen lassen solltest. Um auf 80 zu kommen, Spass zu haben reicht das völlig. 
Wo und wie du Ruf bei den verschiedenen Fraktionen bekommst, tia, das ist ein Teil der Spielerfahrung/entdeckung und wirst du in einem halben Jahr zum Teil (!!!!) wissen. Du wirst in WOW nicht in einem Jahr alles erreichen, was es gibt.

genug geschwafelt, geh du mal auf Entdeckungstour. ;-))

Grüsse

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Pala rules the Tankspots!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clunck (30. Mai 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Poser war das Wort, dass du suchst, nicht Poster. Poser.



Danke deine Signatur hatt mir Lachkrämpfe beschert, 2,2k dps na ja zu SW zeiten an brutallus hätte ich auch so nen screen machen können aber heute kömme ich leider nicht mehr unter 3k dps.


----------



## Rodanold (30. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Wenn du mal SCHAUEN magst Akt Bild des Camuloses



1. Respekt mein Lieber. Deine Frage ist hier richtig und es gibt selten Threads wo so wenige negative Beiträge drin sind.
2. nochmal Respekt. Du hast die Tips aus dem Forum im Allgemeinen gut umgesetzt.
3. Du scheinst nicht, wie leider viele andere, lernresistent zu sein. Das wird dir noch zu einem großen Vorteil im Spiel werden.

Nun meine Tips:
Wie schon mal angeklungen spielt es sich im unteren Lvl-Bereich als Fury-Krieger mit 2 schnelle Einhandwaffen leichter 
als der vergleichbare Waffen-Krieger mit dem langsamen 2-Hand-Prügeln.
Ich habe meinerzeit mit 2 Dolchen gelevelt. ^^

Wie auch schon gepostet sind Stärke/Ausdauer die wichtigsten Stats. Wobei ich Ausdauer auf Nr 1 setzen würde.
Erst mit Lvl 40, wenn du Platte tragen darfst, würde ich Stärke auf 1 setzen.
Mehr Life heißt einfach auch länger leben. Vor allem wenns mal mehr pöse Mops werden..^^

Und zu guter letzt hab ich grad noch beschlossen, dir aktiv zu helfen. 
Hab Deinen Char jetzt in Buffed mal in die FL-Liste aufgenommen.
Werde mir mal nen DK erstellen und ein wenig Ini abfarmen und Dir passende Rüsstung zukommen lassen.
Aber erst nach den Feiertagen.

Wünsche Dir noch viel Spass und viel Erfolg.
Gruß Roni


----------



## Camuloses (30. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich fnds ja nicht schlecht das du WoW nicht mit der Muttermlich aufgenommen hast, aber deine Art und Weise störrt mich irgendwie, du nimmst alles als selbstverständlich, wechselt Gilden dahin wo du gezogen wirst und bettelst im /2 sehr warscheinlich nach Gold/Ziehen oder Items, wenn ich mich geirrt habe tuts mir Leid, kommt bei mir jedenfalls so an. Trotzdem finde ich es gut fragst du nach und lässt dich nicht unterkriegen!
> 
> Ich als Krieger mit lanjähriger Erfahrung kann dir nur sagen, Skill bis lvl 40 Furor mit 2 Einhandwaffen, geht viel besser, ab Level 40 bekommst du dann im Waffenbaum "Tödlicher Stoss" der eigentlich bis 80 als Waffenkrieger dein Hauptangriff ist. Und ab level 40 fällst du auch nicht mehr wirklich schnell um weil du dann Plattenrüstung hast, Krieger bis Level 40 zu leveln ist wirklich anstrengend, aber ne Communitiy wie beim Krieger findest du nirgends (schau dir nur mal das wow-europe.com Kriegerforum an!), zudem, Krieger spielt man nicht, Krieger ist man!
> 
> ...



Die alte Gilde war so gut wie nie ONLINE! Da kann ich auch allein durch die Welt laufen!!!

NEIN, es gibt auf dem KINDERSERVER leute die sich langweilen und Leute fragen ob sie sie Ziehen soll!!!


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. Mai 2009)

sind vielleicht deine Talente weg weil an deiner Klasse gepatcht wurde?


----------



## Rodanold (30. Mai 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> sind vielleicht deine Talente weg weil an deiner Klasse gepatcht wurde?



you failled, Troll

gugg ins Armory


----------



## Camuloses (30. Mai 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> sind vielleicht deine Talente weg weil an deiner Klasse gepatcht wurde?



Talente? 

Die sind alle da,


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2009)

2k DPS i loled @lolritter

Öhm ja was wollt ich sagen.... -.-

Ach ja, skill jetz lieber Furor mit 2 Einhandwaffen, geht bis Level 40 wirklich einfacher, einfach eine Axt, ein Schwert, einen Kolben in die Hände nehmen und los gehts :>


----------



## Poserritter (31. Mai 2009)

Clunck schrieb:


> Danke deine Signatur hatt mir Lachkrämpfe beschert, 2,2k dps na ja zu SW zeiten an brutallus hätte ich auch so nen screen machen können aber heute kömme ich leider nicht mehr unter 3k dps.


ich machs jetzt so: Tasten abwechselnd mit Todesstoß und Herzstoß belegen, bei Trash mit der flachen Hand auf die Tastatur haun und bei Bossen mit der Faust. Mal sehn obs dann mehr wird. Übrigens, es handelt sich, wie man leicht erkennen kann, um Schaden over all, bei Bossen komm ich nicht unter 3,5k.

@Cammy: weitermachen, berichten. Hab auch 2 Krieger, da können wir noch manchen Plausch machen.


----------



## Thoor (31. Mai 2009)

Das geilste an der Sache ist ja das er DK spielt xD wenns jetz Schurke wäre ok l2p aber wtf DK und grad mal 2k DPS, stehst du brainautohitafk nackt am Boss oder was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeli (31. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich fnds ja nicht schlecht das du WoW nicht mit der Muttermlich aufgenommen hast, aber deine Art und Weise störrt mich irgendwie, du nimmst alles als selbstverständlich, wechselt Gilden dahin wo du gezogen wirst und bettelst im /2 sehr warscheinlich nach Gold/Ziehen oder Items, wenn ich mich geirrt habe tuts mir Leid, kommt bei mir jedenfalls so an. Trotzdem finde ich es gut, dass du fragst [...]



seh ich absolut genauso. n gildenwechsel seh ich jetzt nicht als schlimm an, aber da gibts irgendwie so n problem mit der attitüde. du schilderst deine position so als ob das - pöhse, pöhse - spiel dich mobben will, dann helfen dir leute und du meckerst immer schön weiter mit zB komplett großgeschrieben wörtern (was man in der netiquette als schreien versteht). n bisschen mehr dankbarkeit fände ich eher angebracht, immerhin nehmen sich die leute hier die zeit dir teilweise sehr ausführlich zu erklären, was du besser machen kannst.

und könnte man das problem nun als gelöst sehen und das hier schließen?


----------



## vekol (31. Mai 2009)

Also dem Themenerzeuger kann man hier nun wirklich kein unpassendes Verhalten vorwerfen. Kann man auch an den fehlenden Flamern, die sonst so gut wie überall aufschlagen, sehen - er bietet schlicht und ergreifend kaum Angriffsfläche. Finde es aber trotzdem nett, daß ab und an Exot hier versucht Fuß zu fassen.


----------



## Camuloses (31. Mai 2009)

jeli schrieb:


> seh ich absolut genauso. n gildenwechsel seh ich jetzt nicht als schlimm an, aber da gibts irgendwie so n problem mit der attitüde. du schilderst deine position so als ob das - pöhse, pöhse - spiel dich mobben will, dann helfen dir leute und du meckerst immer schön weiter mit zB komplett großgeschrieben wörtern (was man in der netiquette als schreien versteht). n bisschen mehr dankbarkeit fände ich eher angebracht, immerhin nehmen sich die leute hier die zeit dir teilweise sehr ausführlich zu erklären, was du besser machen kannst.
> 
> und könnte man das problem nun als gelöst sehen und das hier schließen?



Falls es dir entfallen ist, wurde mit das Trollen vorgeworfen, ich würde euch Verarschen und und und.
Das finde ich schlimmer als DAS! 

Und Nein das Problem steht immer noch!

Ich würde gern Wissen wo ich nen Helm bekomme?

Ich danke allen dir mir bis jetzt geholfen haben, Alle anderen soll der Virus Fressen


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (31. Mai 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Ich würde gern Wissen wo ich nen Helm bekomme?



Im kral der klingenhauer bekommt man einen helm für lvl 27 sonst wüsste ich nix für dein lvl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Mai 2009)

versteht ihr eigentlich nicht das die signatur von poserritter ein scherz sein soll? O_o manmanman


----------



## Camuloses (31. Mai 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Im kral der klingenhauer bekommt man einen helm für lvl 27 sonst wüsste ich nix für dein lvl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke dann muss ich diesen Ort suchen


----------



## Brixx (31. Mai 2009)

das is eine instanz, also schon grp suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Mai 2009)

Ab Level 26 oder 28 gibts Helme die überall droppen, kannst auch im AH kaufen, und ab Level 27 kann dir n Schmied nen Helm bauen.


----------



## Rodanold (31. Mai 2009)

Es ist so, das für verschiedene Invantarplätze erst später Equip verfügbar ist.
Siehe Schulter , ich glaube ab Lvl 16,
dann der Helm, ich glaube ab Lvl 26
und ziemlich spät im Spiel dann Schmuckstücke, ich glaube ab Lvl 40 ( War nicht die Karotte das 1.Schmuckstück durch ne Quest??)

Anm: für andere Klassen gibt es dann noch Relikte, die soweit ich mich erinnern kann dann erst so mit Lvl 58-60 dazukommen.
Aber über sowas verfügt der Krieger nicht, dafür darf er seine Stats ja mit einer Fernkampfwaffe noch aufwerten. ( Wurf- oder Schusswaffe)

Gruß
Roni


----------



## Camuloses (31. Mai 2009)

Das heisst also, das man nicht alles an RÜSTUNG bekommt am anfang.
Sondern so wie der Helm erst später mit Hohem level!


----------



## Rodanold (31. Mai 2009)

Richtig.


----------



## Camuloses (1. Juni 2009)

Ich danke Roni und den THARGOL, die beiden wissen warum!!


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (1. Juni 2009)

Accountgebundenes Equip ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (1. Juni 2009)

So weit so gut! ich habe nun schon einiges lernen dürfen.

Um nicht ganz Buffed mit Themen von mir zu füttern schliesse ich weitere fragen an dieses Thema.


Gibt es irgendwo Nützliche addons für WoW?

Habe damals auf GIGA Tv so seltsame aber übersichtliche destops gesehen.


----------



## Helto (1. Juni 2009)

Wirklich hilfreiche Addons sind zum einen Atlas/Atlasloot/Atlasquest, die dir die im Spiel befindlichen Instanzen nach Level auflisten, sowie Quests welche für diese Addons annehmbar sind, vor allem jedoch wird dir angezeigt, was welcher Boss dropped. das hätte dir evtl auch schon früher geholfen.

Ein in meinen Augen weiteres Pflichtaddon wäre Mobmap, hier kannst du zu so gut wie jeder Quest anzeigen lassen, wo du genau hin musst und zu den allermeisten Quests haben andere Spieler schon Kommentare eingetragen, die unter Umständen viel Zeit und Nerven sparen.
Mobmap kann dir außerdem zeigen, was man mit welchem Beruf auf welcher Stufe lernt. Könnte dir auch helfen wenn du nach neuen Items für deine jeweilige Stufe suchst.

auf www.curse.com kannst du bequem die aktuellsten Versionen der meisten WoW Addons downloaden. Hierzu entpackst du die heruntergeladenen Addondateien (sofern es .rar/.zip dateien sind) nach .....\WoW Verzeichnis\Interface\Addons


Als Interfaceerweiterung wäre evtl dann noch Bartender ganz brauchbar, so kannst du mehr Aktionsleisten anzeigen lassen und das gesamte Interface sehr individuell anordnen. 

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen (wenn es bessere Addons gibt entschuldige ich mich aber mit denen habe ich von Anfang an sehr schnell questen und leveln  können und wusste immer wo ich hin muss)


----------



## Zafric (1. Juni 2009)

Also ich muss mal sagen, Respekt an die Leute, die den Nerv haben auf die absolut simpelsten Fragen hier auch noch ausführlich zu antworten.

Wenn er euch fragt, wie man hüpft oder strafed, erklärt ihr dass dann auch noch, oder meint ihr, er könnte mal selbst was herausfinden? Sowas ist zu 99,99% intuitiv, durch die tooltips ingame oder die Datenbanken z.b. hier bei buffed eindeutig selbsterklärend.

Respekt Respekt!


----------



## hardrain86 (1. Juni 2009)

also wenn du jettz bei mri aufm server spielen würdest könnte ich dir so einige tipps geben  und eben mal schnell 2-3mal ne ini ziehen wegen equip und ep aber naja
wie schon ein paar sagten equip ist noch lange nicht das beste und warscheinlich sid die gegner erfahrener als du vor allem wen sie ihren char scho lange kennen^^


----------



## hardrain86 (1. Juni 2009)

achja zum thema addons hol dir pls carbonite quest ist ein super quest addon das dir wirklich alles zeigt und dir wirkich weiter hilft.
und versuche mal gruppe zu finden für eine instanz


----------



## BuffedPala (1. Juni 2009)

leute ich hab ma auf den link geschaut erstens is der lvl 26 und das is gar kein graues eq is alles grün


----------



## BuffedPala (1. Juni 2009)

leute ich hab ma auf den link geschaut erstens is der lvl 26 und das is gar kein graues eq is alles grün


----------



## hardrain86 (1. Juni 2009)

BuffedPala schrieb:


> leute ich hab ma auf den link geschaut erstens is der lvl 26 und das is gar kein graues eq is alles grün


selbst dann für des lv ini gehen und equip holen des ist net des beste.

achja noch ein addon wäre super wenn du dich ein bisschen damit befasst es heißt MoveAnything



mfg Lyss


----------



## hardrain86 (1. Juni 2009)

BuffedPala schrieb:


> leute ich hab ma auf den link geschaut erstens is der lvl 26 und das is gar kein graues eq is alles grün


selbst dann für des lv ini gehen und equip holen des ist net des beste.

achja noch ein addon wäre super wenn du dich ein bisschen damit befasst es heißt MoveAnything



mfg Lyss


----------



## Zafric (1. Juni 2009)

Îch warte darauf, dass einer von euch seinen Char transferiert, um ihn auf 80 zu ziehen und die Hand zu halten bei den pösen pösen Mobs, die ihn sofort töten.


----------



## Rodanold (1. Juni 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Îch warte darauf, dass einer von euch seinen Char transferiert, um ihn auf 80 zu ziehen und die Hand zu halten bei den pösen pösen Mobs, die ihn sofort töten.



Auf jeden Fall ist mir einer, der ehrliche Fragen stellt und sich helfen läst 100 mal lieber als Du, Forentroll.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (1. Juni 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist mir einer, der ehrliche Fragen stellt und sich helfen läst 100 mal lieber als Du, Forentroll.



So siehts aus!

@BuffedPala: 

Mittlerweile hat sich ja auch einiges am Equip getan.


----------



## Senseless6666 (1. Juni 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Naja ich glaube er is Pala oder Krieger wenn er nen Paladin postet ;>


Ich behaupte ja er isn jäger ohne pet^^






Zafric schrieb:


> Îch warte darauf, dass einer von euch seinen Char transferiert, um ihn auf 80 zu ziehen und die Hand zu halten bei den pösen pösen Mobs, die ihn sofort töten.




besteht da ne möglichkeit dich zum Suicid zutreiben? Leute wie dich braucht niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (1. Juni 2009)

BuffedPala schrieb:


> leute ich hab ma auf den link geschaut erstens is der lvl 26 und das is gar kein graues eq is alles grün


Yeah, yeah, yeah, du reflektierst Intelligenz besser als Spiegel das Licht, Respekt! Doppelt gepostet hält besser, ne?
Sry musste sein...



Rodanold schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist mir einer, der ehrliche Fragen stellt und sich helfen läst 100 mal lieber als Du, Forentroll.


Find ich auch. Vor allem auf die ganze WoW-Community bezogen. Ich freu mich, wenn sich Leute helfen lassen wollen. Wichtig ist dabei nur der Wille sich zu verbessern.

@ Camuloses: Warst du bis jetzt schon mal alleine (also mit einer Gruppe, aber alleine im Sinne von "du kennst keinen persönlich") in einer Instanz? Ich finde es wichtig, dass man das Prinzip des Zusammenspiels so früh wie möglich begreift. WoW ist halt ein Spiel, bei dem man zusammenspielen muss.

mfg Dude


----------



## Camuloses (1. Juni 2009)

BuffedPala schrieb:


> leute ich hab ma auf den link geschaut erstens is der lvl 26 und das is gar kein graues eq is alles grün



Ich war in begleitung zweier Wirklich hilfreicher Foren User. 
Denen ich NOCHMALS DANKEN MUSS!


----------



## Camuloses (1. Juni 2009)

hey schrieb:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, du reflektierst Intelligenz besser als Spiegel das Licht, Respekt! Doppelt gepostet hält besser, ne?
> Sry musste sein...
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, und ich fand das nicht Schlecht, AUSSER : Ich verstehe das mit Bedarf und Gier nicht ganz.
Was ich aber in weiteren Instanzen herraus finden werde! HOFFE ich.


----------



## Camuloses (1. Juni 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Îch warte darauf, dass einer von euch seinen Char transferiert, um ihn auf 80 zu ziehen und die Hand zu halten bei den pösen pösen Mobs, die ihn sofort töten.



Du verstehst es nicht. 
Ich bin in diesem Spiel so unerfahren wie du bei mir in der Küche.

Schei.. Beispiel ich weiß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (1. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Ja, und ich fand das nicht Schlecht, AUSSER : Ich verstehe das mit Bedarf und Gier nicht ganz.
> Was ich aber in weiteren Instanzen herraus finden werde! HOFFE ich.




Ganz einfach: 

Du drückst "Bedarf" wenn du ein item brauchst und es sofort (bzw. nachdem es gesockelt und verzaubert ist, interresiert aber erst auf hohen leveln) anziehst, oder wenn du den benötigten lvl hast.

Du drückst "Gier", wenn du dieses item haben möchtest, um es ins AH zu stellen, beim Händler zu verkaufen oder sonstiges damit anstellen möchtest.

Wichtig ist noch, dass du Bedarf nur für Gegenstände drückst, die für deine jetzige Skillung benutzbar sind. Sprich als Tank auf Tank items, als DD auf DD items, usw.

MfG Stormrider


----------



## .Côco (1. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Ja, und ich fand das nicht Schlecht, AUSSER : Ich verstehe das mit Bedarf und Gier nicht ganz.
> Was ich aber in weiteren Instanzen herraus finden werde! HOFFE ich.



das wird teilweise unterschiedlich gehandhabt aber meistens verfährt man nach dem Muster Bedarf = es verbessert mich / ich ziehe es an       Gier = ich wills verkaufen, entzippen whatever

Es verwirrt ein wenig die Beschreibung. Ging mir am Anfang auch so, aber man gewöhnt sich dran^^

Gier ist halt das die gier dich danach treibt und Bedarf du brauchst es wirklich^^


----------



## Camuloses (1. Juni 2009)

Ach so, weil da Würfel sind dachte ich ich das man drum spielt!


----------



## hey dude (1. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Ja, und ich fand das nicht Schlecht, AUSSER : Ich verstehe das mit Bedarf und Gier nicht ganz.
> Was ich aber in weiteren Instanzen herraus finden werde! HOFFE ich.


Hach, ich weiss noch meine erste Instanz. Burg Schattenfang... Ich dachte: "Meeeensch, was sind die Leute doch gierig in dem Spiel. Alles wollen die haben. Aber ich bin neu hier und lass ihnen den Spass. Bedarf!" Das war n tolles Flamegewitter, dass auf mich niederhagelte. Tja, und so bin ich an meinen ersten blauen Gegenstand gekommen^^

Also, das ist so mit dem Wüfeln:
Ein Item der Seltenheitsstufe rar (blau) dropt. Ein wertvolles Item. Wahrscheinlich gibt es mehrere Leute, die es brauchen. Also wird nach dem fairsten Prinzip entschieden. Dem Zufallsprinzip.

Alle, die nun diesen Gegenstand wirklich brauchen können (eine sinnvolle Verbesserung am Equip) klicken jetzt auf "Bedarf".

Die anderen, die dieses blaue Item nicht so gut bis gar nicht gebrauchen können, drücken also "Gier". Damit sagen sie quasi, dass sie dieses Item für irgendwas brauchen können, nur nicht zum selber anziehen (Entzaubern, Verkaufen, usw.).

Wenn man sich nun alle Gruppenmitglieder für "Gier" oder "Bedarf" entschieden haben, würfelt die WoW-Engine wild herum (1-100) und der mit der höchsten Zahl gewinnt.

Achtung: Hier gilt: Bedarf vor Gier! Das heisst, wenn jemand/mehrere für "Bedarf" gewürfelt haben, wird es zwischen ihnen ausgelost. Wenn alle für "Gier" würfeln, wie z.B. bei vielen grünen Items, wird der höchste wurf für "Gier" gezählt.

hoffe du hasts verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Damn, ich schreib zu langsam und zu viel^^


----------



## Camuloses (1. Juni 2009)

hey schrieb:


> Hach, ich weiss noch meine erste Instanz. Burg Schattenfang... Ich dachte: "Meeeensch, was sind die Leute doch gierig in dem Spiel. Alles wollen die haben. Aber ich bin neu hier und lass ihnen den Spass. Bedarf!"
> 
> Also, das ist so mit dem Wüfeln:
> Ein Item der....... würfeln, wie z.B. bei vielen grünen Items, wird der höchste wurf für "Gier" gezählt.
> ...



Nun weiß ich auch dieses, danke dir!
Und zuviel ist das nicht das genau beschrieben und für alte Männer (wie ich) bestens zu verstehen.


----------



## Senseless6666 (2. Juni 2009)

also ich habe jezzt nicht alles gelesen aber schon vieles auf dieser seite check ich net.. er ist vl 26 und grün eq.. naund? deshalb sollte er net an einem mob sterben und eq in innis farmen is schwachsinn wenn man selbst durch grinden alle 5-6 stunden nen lvlup hat... 

Zum eigendlichen thema, er stirbt recht schnell. welche klasse is er denn hat er das wo gepostet? selbst als stoffi sollte man so net liegen es sei denn es ist echt wie ich sagte und er rennt als jäger ohne pet rum (nahkampf huntah sind jezz nich so... op^^)


----------



## Annovella (2. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Hallo und Moin Moin,
> ich bin ein Zwerg der Stufe 24 und habe auch für diesen Level dieHöchste Rüstung. ca. so
> 
> 
> ...




Mit soeiner erklärung wirst du keine Hilfe finden, wie wäre es wenn du einfach mal deinen ArmoryLink postest oder whatever...


----------



## darling - bealgun (2. Juni 2009)

an Senseless: wer nicht alles lesen will, sollte am ende keine dummen fragen stellen.

im übrigen geht das auch an Annovella. 

Zu einem doch zu beginn fragwürdigem Post hat sich mittlerweile vieles getan.

1. der TE hatte 0,0 Ahnung von dem Spiel und deren Prinzipien.
2. der TE hatte 0,0 Equip
3. Wenn man sich einige Post durchliest und mal die teilweise 10fachen Wiederholungen  ignoriert gibt es Leute in diesem Forum, die auch Sinnvoll posten.

Aktueller Stand wäre dann:
1. der TE versteht nun langsam den Aufbau von Equip und Werten
2. der TE kann in Instanzen erfolgreich um besseres Equip würfeln
3. es werden weiterhin neben den guten Postern im Forum auch immernoch viele Leute dumm sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dies geht an all meine Trolle hier.

Und dafür 11 Seiten bisher.. uiuiui..


----------



## hey dude (2. Juni 2009)

darling schrieb:


> an Senseless: wer nicht alles lesen will, sollte am ende keine dummen fragen stellen.
> 
> im übrigen geht das auch an Annovella.
> 
> ...


/sign
Das ist der sign-song, bubaduba, da hat ers auf den Punkt gebracht, siiiiiiign
*sign sign*

/signdance

So, alle die keinen Bock haben was in dem Thread los ist, müssen einfach nur diese tolle Zusammenfassung anschaun.


----------



## Rodanold (2. Juni 2009)

gute Zusammenfassung !!^^

Daumen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (2. Juni 2009)

ich frag mich nur wie er es überhaupt bis level 24 geschafft hat, als krieger mit weißen equip o_0


Ps: ich glaub der will uns verkackeiern, man kann als krieger mit weißen eq nicht level 24 schaffen, hab selber ein orc krieger gelevelt, und von 10-23 war es die hölle ohne richtiges eq, und ich hatte grün/blau und blaue waffe


----------



## Lokibu (2. Juni 2009)

Also nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen habe.. wozu gibt es eigentlich die Ausrüstungen beim Händler? Ist ja nicht so dass es die nur im Anfangsgebiet gibt. Nein sogar in Dalaran kann man sich das kaufen.


----------



## Killerhexer (2. Juni 2009)

Level mal schneller.. das kann man sich ja nicht anschauen^^


----------



## Der Vergelter-Paladin (2. Juni 2009)

@ Lokibu.

Das ist dafür da damit dumme Kinderchen 20 Gold für eine Weiße Waffe ausgeben die es vieleicht mit den Arkanitschnitter für LvL 58 aufnehmen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Mjuu (2. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Es zwingrt dich echt niemand hier zu lesen oder zu schreiben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




denk mal drüber nach wenn jeder newbie das machen würde und wie es DANN aussähe.


----------



## Poserritter (2. Juni 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> denk mal drüber nach wenn jeder newbie das machen würde und wie es DANN aussähe.


tja Cammy, sich mit den Forenusern herumschlagen ist wie barfuss zum Steinkrallengipfel.. mach dir nix draus. Forum ist da, um Fragen zu stellen. Frag ruhig weiter, ich schau eh jeden Tag in deinen Thread.


----------



## Camuloses (2. Juni 2009)

Ich war heute etwas spazieren und kam in die Zuflucht was verbirgt sich hinter dem schleier!


----------



## Rodanold (3. Juni 2009)

Hm.... Zuflucht... war das nicht das Arathibecken??
Vor dieser Höhle steht ein Char, für den Du dich für ein BG sprich Battle-Groud anmelden kannst.
Durch den "Vorhang" kannst das leider nicht betreten. Sobald ein Platz in einem BG frei ist, bekommst Du nen Hinweis
mit der Frage ob Du beitreten möchtest.

BG ist ein PvP-Abenteuer in dem Du mit anderen PvP-Spielern gegen die gegnerische Fraktion antrittst.
Schlag am Besten mal in Buffed nach über die BGs. Da ist das toll erklärt, welche Aufgaben in
welchem BG zu erledigen sind.

Gruß Roni

... und lass Dich von den Trollen nicht beeindrucken.


----------



## Poserritter (3. Juni 2009)

Hier ist ein Guide
http://www.wowpvpguide.de/schlachtfelder/arathibecken.html

Es gibt noch mehr BGs, die Warsong- oder Kriegshymnenschlucht zB, deren Eingang befindet sich im Eschental nahe des Übergangs zum Brachland. 
http://www.wowpvpguide.de/schlachtfelder/k...enschlucht.html
Um dich für ein BG anzumelden, brauchst du aber nicht dorthin. Das geht neuerdings von überall her. Für Siege bekommt man Ehre+Marken und dafür kann man nette Belohnungen eintauschen, mit denen du dein Equip aufbessern kannst. Dazu musst du allerdings dorthin reisen. 
Später gibts dann das Alteractal (Level 50 aufwärts, Eingang im Hügelland, 40 Spieler je Fraktion).
Für noch höhere Belohnungen gibt es in SW die Halle der Champions (nahe Schurkenlehrer Altstadt) oder in OG die Halle der Legenden. 
Noch gut zu wissen:
Allerdings sind die Anmeldungen immer in Gruppen zusammengefasst, die sich nach dem Level richten. Zum Beispiel können Spieler ab dem Level 20 bis zum Level 29 ein BG betreten. Probier mal als 20er einen 29er Mob zu töten.. Sinnvoll wäre sich ab Level 26 anzumelden. Das gilt für alle Stufen, immer x0-x9. Zudem wirst du dort pvp-Twinks treffen. Diese haben die Stufe x9 (19,29, 39, 49, 59) und das für diese Stufe beste Equip mit den besten Verzauberungen. Auch für Nicht-Twinks sollte gelten: wer sich in die Schlacht gegen die feindliche Fraktion stürzt braucht nicht nur Taktik sondern auch Equip. Man trifft im 19er BG immer auch auf Level 10er, die noch das Anfangsequip tragen und 200 Lebenspunkte vorweisen. Kanonenfutter.

Meine persönliche Strategie war immer:
-Level 19 Warsong bis ich 30 Marken hatte
-Level 49 Arathi bis 30 Marken
-ab Level 51 immer mal wieder Alterac bis 30 Marken

Für diese 90 Marken bekommst du ein episches Kriegsreittier für Level 60 (Halle der Champions)und brauchst keines kaufen. Zusätzlich kannst du ab lvl50 eine Quest am Eingang des Alteractals annehmen, für die du eine nette Waffe bekommst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (3. Juni 2009)

Ach da ist das Arathibecken! In Eisenschmiede bei den Kriegerpaukern ist einer der will das man dort ein PvP gewinnt.
Das schlägt einige fragen in die Flucht, weil ich nicht wußte wo dieser Ort ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Ach da ist das Arathibecken! In Eisenschmiede bei den Kriegerpaukern ist einer der will das man dort ein PvP gewinnt.
> Das schlägt einige fragen in die Flucht, weil ich nicht wußte wo dieser Ort ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du musst nicht selber zu den BGs laufen, um dort zu kämpfen. Es gibt da eine Anmeldeoption bei deiner PvP-Übersicht. Da kannst du dich (mittlerweile) von jeder Position in WoW für ein Schlachtfeld anmelden und wirst am Ende auch wieder da hin zurück portiert.


----------



## Maladin (3. Juni 2009)

Ich hab die "Beiträge" von Thoor mal entfernt. 



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Internetforum (lat. forum, Marktplatz), auch Diskussionsforum, ist ein virtueller Platz zum Austausch und Archivierung von Gedanken, Meinungen und Erfahrungen.



Wenn ein Beitrag unsinnig ist oder es schon mehrere Threads zu diesem Thema gibt nutzt die Melden Funktion und nicht den Thread. Letzteres führt dann gern mal zu sinnlosem Geflame und zu Verwarnungen.

Danke an alle, die sich konstruktiv der Diskussion widmen.

/wink maladin


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich hab die "Beiträge" von Thoor mal entfernt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessant, das passiert wenn man ne andere Meinung hat als die Masse... Verwarn doch bitte gleich mal "poserritter" mit seinen tollen PMs, wieviel Forenchars zum flamen er hat und was er alles kann geht mir auf die 12
heavens out kkthxbye thx4ban (Aber bitte mit carcharoths bannhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Poserritter (3. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Interessant, das passiert wenn man ne andere Meinung hat als die Masse... Verwarn doch bitte gleich mal "poserritter" mit seinen tollen PMs, wieviel Forenchars zum flamen er hat und was er alles kann geht mir auf die 12



mein "Forenmain", den es hier seit 06 gibt, schreibt nur in ernsthafte Threads. Und ich habe dann keine Lust, mit dem geflamed zu werden, da ich mich an Diskussionen beteilige. Und nicht an Flamereien.
Da ich aber auch Lust hab, in spassigen Threads zu schreiben, gibt es den Poserritter. Den könnt ihr flamen wie ihr wollt, das ist mir Beule, da er auch mal ne halbgare Meinung abgibt. Aber meine Flames halten sich alle im netten Bereich. Der ganze Forenchar ist eigentlich ironisch zu betrachten, wobei ich auch gern helf, wie hier dem Cammy.
Mein 3. ist mein Fragesteller. Wenn ich mal eine Skillungsfrage hab oder ähnliches.
So ähnlich wie beim RP, der eine ist ernsthaft, der andre ein Spassvogel und dann hab ich noch diese ultrböse Jägerin. 
Poserritters Vorgänger hat einen Bann bekommen, den er meiner Meinung nach nicht verdient hat. Er wurde geflamed mit harten Worten und hat dieselben Worte mit andrem Satzbau zurückkatapultiert. Seitdem nutz ich den nicht mehr. Hab mich mit Poserritter auf ironische verlegen wollen aber nicht mal wenn man sich "Poserritter" nennt und in der Signatur lächerliche Machosprüche sowie ein gefaktes Recount hat, verstehen das die Leute. 
Soweit von mir zu "Thoors" merkwürdigen Anwürfen. Thoor, ich geb dir das "werd erwachsen" mal zurück, schau dir den Käse hier an: 





Thoor schrieb:


> heavens out kkthxbye thx4ban


Und du hast keine 





Thoor schrieb:


> andere Meinung hat als die Masse...


 sondern verbreitest einfach nur miese Laune.

sorry für offtopic


----------



## Camuloses (3. Juni 2009)

HALLO Leute nicht streiten! Thoor seine Beiträge sind nicht der rede wert in meinem Alter (immer noch 33) mach ich mir darüber keinen Kopp, gibt wichtigeres in meinem Leben. So und nun weiter zum Thema:

Ich habe mir heute das Sonderheft zu WoW von Buffed geholt, das nicht übel.

Nun weiss ich das ich auch die Niederstufigen Qusten machen MUSS damit der Ruf steigt.

Ansonsten steht halt viel über Nordend drin aber das add on besitze ich noch nicht


----------



## Trust78 (3. Juni 2009)

Das Addon brauchst du am Anfang auch noch nicht. Erstmal bis LvL 58 spielen dann Burning Crusade holen und ab 68 kannst dir dann mal Gedanken über Nordend machen und die Erweiterung holen. 
mmhhh bist ja nur 2 Jahre älter als ich. Aber ich kann mich an meine Anfangszeit noch gut erinnern und aller Anfang ist schwer, aber mir ist im Forum auch gut geholfen worden.


----------



## Trust78 (3. Juni 2009)

Nochwas eingefallen.

Es gibt noch von PC Games die WOW Bibel für Einsteiger. Da kannst sehr viel nachlesen und auch gute Skillungen fürs leveln finden. Kostet glaub ich 9.99€.
Hab ich mir damals auch gekauft und hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> HALLO Leute nicht streiten! Thoor seine Beiträge sind nicht der rede wert in meinem Alter (immer noch 33) mach ich mir darüber keinen Kopp, gibt wichtigeres in meinem Leben. So und nun weiter zum Thema:
> 
> Ich habe mir heute das Sonderheft zu WoW von Buffed geholt, das nicht übel.
> 
> ...


Flame: hust 33 und so unselbstständig? :/
So zu deiner Aussage mit dem Ruf: Du MUSST die nicht machen, Ruf ist erst so ab 70-80 von Nöten für diverse Verzauberungen, im low level bereich spielt Ruf eigentlich keine allzu grosse Rolle...


----------



## Mobmap (3. Juni 2009)

dann machst du was falsch xD 
Ist vllt nen feindlicher schurke auf lvl 80 da der dich immer schnell umhaut und sofort wieder verschwinden macht ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## droidle (3. Juni 2009)

Mobmap schrieb:


> dann machst du was falsch xD
> Ist vllt nen feindlicher schurke auf lvl 80 da der dich immer schnell umhaut und sofort wieder verschwinden macht ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohje du meinst den Schurken der einen auf lebzeiten verfolgt? Von dem hab ich schon gehört !

Ne, du solltest evtl. mal paar Guides durch lesen was für eqiupment gut für dich wäre wo was ist oder einfach testen wir haben nämlich alle mal mit lvl 1 angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (3. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Flame: hust 33 und so unselbstständig? :/
> So zu deiner Aussage mit dem Ruf: Du MUSST die nicht machen, Ruf ist erst so ab 70-80 von Nöten für diverse Verzauberungen, im low level bereich spielt Ruf eigentlich keine allzu grosse Rolle...



Ja 33 und ich habe bis jetzt nicht das gefühl unselbstständig zu sein was mein Leben betrifft!
ein PC Spiel hingegen hat nichts mit dem realen Leben zu tun, falls doch wer zahlt hier den Lohn aus?

Zum Ruf: Ohne ruf kein Reittier!


----------



## Terratec (3. Juni 2009)

Natürlich gibt es ohne Ruf ein Reittier. Nur wenn du bei anderen Fraktionen dein Mount kaufst, brauchst du Ruf. Ansonsten einfach in der Hauptstadt deines Volkes den Händler deines Vertrauens besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starkwurst (3. Juni 2009)

da du zwerg bist, musst du um erstmal reiten zu lernen lvl 30 erreichen und in die zwergenheimat dun morogh (mit lvl 30 bekommt man glaub ich einen brief vom widder-typ) gehen, http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=1261 kauf dir einen widder in der farbe deiner wahl aber so einen für 10 gold, die anderen gibts erst später mit dem schnellen reiten (ab lvl 60) dann steht da nochjemand rum (name vergessen) bei dem du reiten lernen kannst, weiß nich ob das 30 oder 35 gold kostet, also solltets du zumindest ca 50 gold haben bevor du dahin gehst. Nachdem du den widder gekauft hast musst du im inventar noch auf das tierchen rechtsklicken. In dem Menü wo du deine Rüstung und so siehst ist auch "Begleiter", da werden alle deine Reittiere, die du im Spielverlauf erwirtschaftest aufgelistet. hoffe ich konte helfen mfg starkwurst


----------



## Camuloses (3. Juni 2009)

Danke, dann brauche ich nur noch zwei und ne halbe stufe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Danke, dann brauche ich nur noch zwei und ne halbe stufe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wieviel gold? 10 oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du auf meinen Server wärst und mein Account aktiv würd ichs dir glattweg schenken....


----------



## Camuloses (3. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und wieviel gold? 10 oder sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade dann würde ich lügen und dir erzählen hab kein gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (4. Juni 2009)

So. Zur Abwechslung noch mal ne kurze Zusammenfassung, da ja immer wieder neue Leute vorbeischaun und
Antworten geben auf die Fragen der 1. Seite ohne auch nur annähernd alles gelesen zu haben.

Unser Freund hier hat inzwischen dem Rat einiger Spieler nachgegeben und sich grün equiped.
Zudem hat er seine Skillung überarbeitet und ist Waffenkrieger geworden.

Hier auch der Link zu seinem Armory



Hab grad noch mal geschaut Cammy

An Deiner Stelle würde ich langsam mal die Teile die Lvl 22 und drunter sind austauschen..^^
Wirst merken, das Du dann sofort einen kleinen Boost bekommst, was Leben und Angriffskraft angeht.
Zudem haste dann mehr Rüstung, was auch wieder mehr aushalten heißt.
Also schon fast so, wie es am Anfang mal war.

Ansonsten wie immer:
Weiter so. Machst Dich gut!

Gruß Roni


----------



## jemiel (4. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Sumpfland




Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, da ich schon lange weg von diesem Level bin sowie meine Twinks noch alle unter lvl 15 sind, aber ich glaube Sumpfland ist noch etwas zu hoch; oder? Ich kann es leider nicht genau sagen, aber probier dich vielleicht mal an den Wölfen im Dämmerwald aus.


----------



## Camuloses (4. Juni 2009)

jemiel schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, da ich schon lange weg von diesem Level bin sowie meine Twinks noch alle unter lvl 15 sind, aber ich glaube Sumpfland ist noch etwas zu hoch; oder? Ich kann es leider nicht genau sagen, aber probier dich vielleicht mal an den Wölfen im Dämmerwald aus.



Das Sumpfland steht aber für dieses im ALLER ersten beitrag geschriebenen Level frei.


----------



## Camuloses (5. Juni 2009)

So nun bin ich stufe 29, habe ne neue schußwaffe DOPPELTE SCHROTTFLINTE in Blau! Gut oder Nicht


----------



## Thoor (5. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> So nun bin ich stufe 29, habe ne neue schußwaffe DOPPELTE SCHROTTFLINTE in Blau! Gut oder Nicht


Eventuell solltest du sie verlinken, ich glaube kaum das hier jeder auswendig weiss was diese Waffe für Stats hat.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (5. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> So nun bin ich stufe 29, habe ne neue schußwaffe DOPPELTE SCHROTTFLINTE in Blau! Gut oder Nicht


Der einzige Grund für einen Warri eine Distanzwaffe zu haben ist weil sie ihm stats bringt (stärke, Ausdauer usw.)
Deine ist zwar blaub bringt dir aber nichts weil du sie höchstens zum pullen von gegnern benuzt (oder halt als statslieferant) und sie keine stats draufhat.
Also besorg dir lieber eine mit guten stats und verkauf die anderen ohne die du findest. 
hast du die gekauft oder gefunden?


----------



## Rodanold (6. Juni 2009)

Blaues Equip. Eigentlich besser als grünes Equip auf selbem Equiplevel.
Aber Hell hat in diesem Fall recht. Die Fernkampfwaffe ist beim Krieger, wie auch beim Schurken,
nur für zusätzliche Stats gut. Die 1 bis max. 2 Schüsse die du zum Pullen absetzen kannst machen
den kleinsten Teil des Kampfes aus. Zudem nur um nen einzelnen Mob aus ner Gruppe zu ziehen,
ansonsten ist Anstürmen sogar wirkunsvoller.


----------



## Thoor (6. Juni 2009)

Zum Pullen brauchst du ab 80 nichtmal mehr ne Waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit 80 hast du ne Fähigkeit mit der du deine Nahkampfwaffe werfen kannst :>


----------



## Camuloses (6. Juni 2009)

Habe ich gefunden bekommen! Ein gilde mitglied hat sie gefunden und mir gegeben! FLINTE


----------



## Poserritter (6. Juni 2009)

Schaut wie der Cammy sich noch freuen kann! >Hab ich gefunden bekommen!< hihi Lange nicht mehr erlebt, die meisten sagen: thx bye.

Ich geb natürlich meinen Vorrednern recht. 
Ein Krieger nutzt die Schusswaffe/Wurfwaffe/Bogen nur zum Pullen (Herausziehen eines einzelnen Mobs aus einer Gruppe bzw. Heranziehen einer Mobgruppe aus einem Bereich, in dem andere Mobs/Mobgruppen in den Kampf eingreifen könnten). Anschiessen und der Mob kommt zu dir.

Dabei kommt es in keinster Weise auf den Schaden, den die Waffe macht, an. Schön wäre eine Waffe mit hohem Tempo. Deine schiesst nach 2,3 sek. Das ist schon ganz gut. Oft patroullieren Mobs nämlich (Pat), sie nutzen bestimmte Wege und rennen hin und her. Wenn die Waffe langsam schiesst, kann es sein, dass der Mob schon nahe an einer weiteren Gruppe ist, wenn du triffst und diese Gruppe mitbringt.

Aber in erster Linie sind die Attribute (Stats) auf der Waffe entscheidend. Ein grüner Bogen/Wurfwaffe/Knarre mit ein wenig Stärke, Beweglichkeit oder Ausdauer wäre daher besser für dich.


----------



## Camuloses (6. Juni 2009)

Ich behalte die Flinte solange bis ich was besseres finde, Natürlich achte ich mittlerweile auf Stärke und so.

aber mal erlich welcher kerl kann schon einer solch flinte die kalte schulter zeigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (6. Juni 2009)

Da kommen erinnerungen hoch, wie man sich damals, beim ersten Charakter, immer gefreut hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (6. Juni 2009)

lies dir die spielanleitung durch,  is sehr hilfreich^^
oder schalte das tutorial im spiel ein, ist auch sehr hilfreich^^


----------



## Camuloses (6. Juni 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> lies dir die spielanleitung durch,  is sehr hilfreich^^
> oder schalte das tutorial im spiel ein, ist auch sehr hilfreich^^



Warum sollte ich diese Anleitung ein weiteres mal lesen?
Da steht nicht das geringste von dem drin was ich hier erfahren habe!


----------



## Teradas (6. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich diese Anleitung ein weiteres mal lesen?
> Da steht nicht das geringste von dem drin was ich hier erfahren habe!


Da hast du wohl recht,da steht kaum was drinne,was hier gesagt wurde.
Zu deinem Problem(wurde bestimmt schon mehrfach gesagt):Nur den hohen Rüstungswert zu haben reicht nicht,dachte ich aber auch früher.<:
Achte als Krieger auf Stats wie +Stärke,+Beweglichkeit,+Ausdauer.Jedenfalls zum Leveln,ist das sehr hilfreich.
Ich spiele selber einen Krieger und habe beim Levlen die Furor Skillung benutzt.
Sprich:2 Einhandschwerter,ab Lvl 60 dann 2 Zweihandschwerter.
Es geht natürlich auch in der Waffen oder Schutz Skillung.
Von der Schutz Skillung würde ich dir bis zur Stufe 60 abraten,da du einfach abartig wenig Schaden machst.
Ab 60,machst du in der Schutz-Skillung zwar auch nicht so den großen Schaden,aber es reicht gut zum Levlen.
Da du als Tank auch nur wenig Leben verlierst,brauchst du kaum reggen(Dein Leben wieder auffüllen).
Achte als Tank auf die Werte:Ausdauer;Parierwertung;Ausweichwertung;Blockwertung;Stärke.
Als Tank ist ein Einhandschwert und ein Schild Pflicht.
Ok,ich glaube dies reicht erstmal...
Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.
Viel Spaß weiterhin mit deinem Krieger <:

Edit:Natürlich auch keine Sachen bei einem Händler kaufen,da bei diesen Sachen keine Stats drauf sind(nur Teilweise).
Die grünen Items aus den Questbelohnungen reichen,auch bis Stufe 80,völlig zum Leveln aus.
So jetzt bin ich aber fertig <:


----------



## Wizzbeast (6. Juni 2009)

Ich finde den Thread hier klasse.
Da kommen echt ne Menge schöner Erinnerungen hoch, wie ich selber am Anfang mich mehr oder weniger erfolgreich durch die Welt der Kriegskunst geschlagen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Camuloses, mach einfach weiter so, macht Spass hier mitzulesen und Deine "Entwicklung" zu verfolgen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## assist69 (6. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe das du im Moment am Angeln bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CheesyAtom (6. Juni 2009)

Lol ich lese hier vor 2 Wochen den Thread "Schneller tot". Hab reingeschaut, aber nach den ersten paar Posts war schon alles beantwortet und jetzt gibt es 14 Seiten und die Leute reden immernoch xD


----------



## Teradas (6. Juni 2009)

CheesyAtom schrieb:


> Lol ich lese hier vor 2 Wochen den Thread "Schneller tot". Hab reingeschaut, aber nach den ersten paar Posts war schon alles beantwortet und jetzt gibt es 14 Seiten und die Leute reden immernoch xD


Wieso auch nicht?
Jeder will sein Counter Pushen weisst du ....
Nein,mal ehrlich,es kommen teilweise auch noch neue Sachen dazu und es ist für Ihn(TE) hilfreich,da er vor diesem Thread keine Ahnung von WoW hatte.


----------



## Camuloses (6. Juni 2009)

Dieses Thema richtet sich auch an alle anderen Waffen Krieger die Neu  anfangen.
Ich finde es toll wie Dieses Forum einem Hilft!



> *assist69*
> 
> Ich hoffe das du im Moment am Angeln bist victory.gif



Wieso?


----------



## Camuloses (6. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade vom König in Sturmwind bekommen. Von schmuck habe ich ja soviel Ahnung wie Thoor vom Kochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (7. Juni 2009)

Nettes Teil! Als Hordler finde ich den Ring besonders delikat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Camuloses (7. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss zu mindestens das die Alli der Horde nichts zukommen lassen kann



Spoiler



Stufe 30


----------



## Wizzbeast (7. Juni 2009)

assist69 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das du im Moment am Angeln bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versteh ich auch nicht?



Camuloses schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Mit dem Schmuck ist eigentlich ganz einfach, im Prinzip sollten die selben Werte verbessert werden, wie auch bei Deiner Rüstung die Stats, also z.B Stärke


----------



## TRC (7. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Ich weiss zu mindestens das die Alli der Horde nichts zukommen lassen kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du meinst Gegenstände? Die können über neutrale Auktionshäuser wie z.B. dem in Beutebucht auch zwischen Allianz und Horde transferiert werden. Und Gold wird transferiert, indem auf einer Seite etwas Wertloses zu einem hohen Preis eingestellt und auf der anderen Seite eben gekauft wird...


----------



## Camuloses (7. Juni 2009)

Toll da wollt ich angeben und dann dies!

Was ich schlimm finde ist das das erlernen des reitens 35 GOLD kostet!!!!


----------



## Schattenfrau (7. Juni 2009)

da kannst du noch froh sein,früher hat das 100g gekostet ^^


----------



## Wizzbeast (7. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Was ich schlimm finde ist das das erlernen des reitens 35 GOLD kostet!!!!



Hehe, dann warts mal ab, wenn Du später das schnelle fliegen lernen willst (Reiten 300)

Das kostet gerade mal 142,86 mal soviel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TRC (7. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Toll da wollt ich angeben und dann dies!
> 
> Was ich schlimm finde ist das das erlernen des reitens 35 GOLD kostet!!!!



Das ist erst der Anfang.
Schnelles Reiten (100% schneller) auf Stufe 60 kostet 800g (640g, wenn du bei der Fraktion, wo du reiten lernst, einen ehrfürchtigen Ruf hast).
Normales Fliegen (60% schneller) auf Stufe 70 kostet nochmal 800g (oder waren es 1000g?) und wenn du 280% schneller fliegen willst, werden nochmal 5000g fällig.
Zuletzt nochmal 1000g auf Stufe 77, damit du auch in Nordend fliegen kannst.

Dazu kommen dann noch die Kosten für Reit-/Flugtiere, falls du sie nicht als Ruf-/Quest-/PvP-/Drop-/sonstige Belohnung bekommst.

Viel Spaß beim sparen...


----------



## Sim1589 (7. Juni 2009)

So dann möchte ich auch nochmal meinen Tipp dazu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe letztens einen Twink angefangen und ohne irgendetwas zu farmen auf lvl 26 schon über 200g zusamm gehabt^^

Wichtig ist das du sogut wie jedes grüne Item das du findest ins ah stellst das du nicht gebrauchen kannst..Questbelohnungen gehen natürlich nicht da sie seelengebunden sind. Aber auch sachen wie Magere Wolfsflanke,Bärenfleisch... Geht bei meinem server alles für 1g bis open end weg, weil faule 80er mit genug gold einfach mal Kochen nachskillen wollen oder Verzauberkunst darum gehen eben auch die grünen items immer weg=)


----------



## Orinea (7. Juni 2009)

Camu gz zu 30 :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mach weiter so , habe diesen Thread mit vollen interesse durchgelesen ,, Und hab mir echt gefallen wie man dir zu schauen konnte , wie du dich entwickelst .. Dein equip is jetzt auch echt top , alles mit Sträke undso , der ring ist auch echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Kaýra


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

und zum thema schmuck, spaeter wird es auch schmuck geben der dir bei benutzung angriffskraft, oder critische treffwertung oder aehnliches gibt.
um die 35g zu bekommen (falls du reiten noch nicht hast) solltest du versuchen in den todesmienen bis zum ersten boss alle killen und pluendern, rauslaufen, instanz zuruecksetzen und nochmal, pro durchlauf kriegs du 5-10g an wollstoff (nett im ah zu verkaufen) und gruenen items, auserden droppt der erste boss einen hammer den man um 67s verkauft. auch graue gegenstaende einsammeln, den diese kann man gut bei npc`s verkaufen


----------



## Camuloses (7. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und zum thema schmuck, spaeter wird es auch schmuck geben der dir bei benutzung angriffskraft, oder critische treffwertung oder aehnliches gibt.
> um die 35g zu bekommen (falls du reiten noch nicht hast) solltest du versuchen in den todesmienen bis zum ersten boss alle killen und pluendern, rauslaufen, instanz zuruecksetzen und nochmal, pro durchlauf kriegs du 5-10g an wollstoff (nett im ah zu verkaufen) und gruenen items, auserden droppt der erste boss einen hammer den man um 67s verkauft. auch graue gegenstaende einsammeln, den diese kann man gut bei npc`s verkaufen



Das könnte was werden, habe aber heut nacht das Reiten als NICHT so wichtig abgehakt.


----------



## noizycat (7. Juni 2009)

Glaubs mir, wenn du erstmal das Reiten gelernt hast, willst du es nicht mehr missen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Und mach es so, wie Sim geschrieben hat. Alle grünen Items und Sachen, die man evl. Kochen kann, Fleisch etc., ab ins Auktionshaus. Schau am besten, ob schon was drinsteht, und orientiere dich an den Preisen. 

Was hast du für Berufe? Sorry, falls du´s schonmal geschrieben hast ... mag nicht alle 14 Seiten lesen. ^^


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

stimmt, reiten ist SEHR wichtig.
du kannst viel schneller irgendwo hin, und das heist du kannst schneller mal eben in einer hauptstadt was kaufen/verkaufen oder einen fiesen mob verkloppen


----------



## vekol (7. Juni 2009)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß die meiste Zeit beim rumlaufen vergeudet wird ist Reiten mit Abstand das wichtigste.


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Von schmuck habe ich ja soviel Ahnung wie Thoor vom Kochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm gut das ich ein angelernter Koch bin, dann hast echt massiv Ahnung von Schmuck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

Wuaha ich musste echt lachen Thoor n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (7. Juni 2009)

Krieger ist die schlechtes Klasse zum lvln,dass stand mal vor 1 1/2 Jahren in einem der vielen Buffed Magazine!


----------



## TRC (7. Juni 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Krieger ist die schlechtes Klasse zum lvln,dass stand mal vor 1 1/2 Jahren in einem der vielen Buffed Magazine!



In den letzten 1 1/2 Jahren hat sich viel geändert. Letztendlich kommt es auf die Skillung drauf an, ob man sich durchschlägt oder durchquält...

Endgültig sollte man sich sowieso erst mit Stufe 80 (oder 70/60, je nach Account) festlegen, welche Rolle man übernimmt - auch wenn man das vorher schon weiß - sonst hat man mehr Stress als Spaß...


----------



## Poserritter (7. Juni 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Krieger ist die schlechtes Klasse zum lvln,dass stand mal vor 1 1/2 Jahren in einem der vielen Buffed Magazine!


Damals mag das gepasst haben (obwohl ich mir da auch nicht sicher bin) aber der Krieger hat einige Verbesserungen erfahren. Habe selber 2 Krieger, einen als Fury gelevelt und meinen allerersten als irgendwas das dann Tank wurde. Ich hatte nie große Schwierigkeiten, auch was das Regenieren anbelangt. Und Charge is doch wohl das Geilste überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (7. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hm gut das ich ein angelernter Koch bin, dann hast echt massiv Ahnung von Schmuck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie du auch! Und ich red nicht von WoW.


----------



## Camuloses (7. Juni 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Glaubs mir, wenn du erstmal das Reiten gelernt hast, willst du es nicht mehr missen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bergbau & Schmiedekunst


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2009)

Bitte das nächste mal den "editieren" button benutzen, der ist nicht aus Spass da

Und deine Aussage kapier ich nicht...


----------



## noizycat (7. Juni 2009)

Hatte mein Krieger auch. Ist manchmal etwas müßig, aber es kommen schon nette Sachen beim Schmieden raus, grad für Krieger ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Erz brauchst du dann ja großteils selbst, aber evl. fällt mal was zum verkaufen ab. Erz geht manchmal besser/teurer weg als Barren (wenn faule Leute mit Verhütten BB skillen wollen *g*). Die Sachen, die du herstellst, wirste ja sicher auch ins AH stellen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (7. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bitte das nächste mal den "editieren" button benutzen, der ist nicht aus Spass da
> 
> Und deine Aussage kapier ich nicht...



Bin auch gelernter Koch! meine ich und dasnicht nur bei WoW


----------



## Camuloses (8. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mehrere teile eines gegenstands gefunden in Gnomeran oder so ähnlich!
Verschmutzter gegenstand was hat das auf sich 


Sobald ich nen link finde setzte ich ihn rein das ding


----------



## MrGimbel (8. Juni 2009)

Sagt mir jetzt nichts, aber

graue Schrift = gegenstand ist nutzlos, kann nur beim NPC Händler verkauft werden
weiße Schrift = gegenstand kann für irgendeinen Handwerksberuf verwendet werden


----------



## zkral (8. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrere teile eines gegenstands gefunden in Gnomeran oder so ähnlich!
> Verschmutzter gegenstand was hat das auf sich
> 
> 
> Sobald ich nen link finde setzte ich ihn rein das ding




Huhu. Die Dinger kannste knicken...bzw. beim Händler verticken. In Gnomeregan kannst du die an einem Automaten "reinigen" und bekommst irgend was dafür - allerdings kostet die Benutzung von dem Automat jedesmal etwas Silber - und raus kommt n Stück Kohle oder ein Kupfererz, wenn du Glück hast nen Malachit. Verschwendung von Silber, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Rodanold (8. Juni 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Huhu. Die Dinger kannste knicken...bzw. beim Händler verticken. In Gnomeregan kannst du die an einem Automaten "reinigen" und bekommst irgend was dafür - allerdings kostet die Benutzung von dem Automat jedesmal etwas Silber - und raus kommt n Stück Kohle oder ein Kupfererz, wenn du Glück hast nen Malachit. Verschwendung von Silber, meiner Meinung nach.



Pro Reinigungsvorgang kostet es 3 Silber.
Nachdem aber dort Erze von Kupfer bis Eisenerz ( auch Silbererz )
und Edelsteine bis zur Güte "geringer Mondstein" rauskommen, 
rechnet es sich durchaus das zu machen. Vor allem, wenn man seinen Char 
NICHT durch einen Twink finanzieren kann. Die Erze und Edelsteine lassen sich
durchwegs zu einem vielfach höherem Preis im AH verscheuern.
Ich würde sagen der Einsatz wird mind. 10-15 fach wieder reingeholt.

Außerdem eine feine Sache um an Edelsteine zu kommen, wenn man nicht
grad Juwi ist.

Ich weiß zudem nach wie vor einige Chars die das machen um ihren Twinks Erz und Edelsteine
zum Skillen zu besorgen. Billiger gehts nimmer. 

Gruß Roni


----------



## Poserritter (8. Juni 2009)

bei mir war schon öfter eine Halskette drin. 
Und: es gibt kurz vorm Boss bei den nervigen Zwergen mit den Minen einen Gegenstand, der nur an einer der Maschinen gereinigt werden kann. Als Allie bringt man ihn gereinigt zu Talvar van Kessel oder so in Eisenschmiede. Ich hab jetzt mal die Hordeversion (Quest im Tal der Ehre bei Nogg)
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=2950
Danach erhält man



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obs lohnt muss man selber wissen. Auf jeden Fall gibts EP dafür.


----------



## Rodanold (8. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> bei mir war schon öfter eine Halskette drin.
> Und: es gibt kurz vorm Boss bei den nervigen Zwergen mit den Minen einen Gegenstand, der nur an einer der Maschinen gereinigt werden kann. Als Allie bringt man ihn gereinigt zu Talvar van Kessel oder so in Eisenschmiede. Ich hab jetzt mal die Hordeversion (Quest im Tal der Ehre bei Nogg)
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=2950
> Danach erhält man
> ...



Loht sich auf jeden Fall. Ist ne schöne, kurze Questreihe und gibt nen verhältnissmäßig guten Ring obendrein.


----------



## hey dude (8. Juni 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Krieger ist die schlechtes Klasse zum lvln,dass stand mal vor 1 1/2 Jahren in einem der vielen Buffed Magazine!


Gnihihahah, dass ich nicht leise kichere^^

Welche 2 Klassen lassen sich am schwersten leveln
Ist gerade im Foren-Ticker. Da hat sich ja nicht viel geändert.

Ah ja, gz zu lvl 30 Camulose

mfg Dude


----------



## Camuloses (8. Juni 2009)

Bekomm diese schei!! dinger nicht gereinigt. GRUND: Finde diese maschiene nicht.
So stufe 31 dank Gnomergan


----------



## Rodanold (8. Juni 2009)

Wenn du nach Gnome rein gehst, befindest du dich auf diesem runden Balkon. dort gehst Du ja nach links. Fast am Ende dann gehts links rein.
Und dort geht man normalerweise nach 2-3 Metern sofort wieder links, dann diese Rampe runter, bla bla bla. Wenn Du jetzt aber nach diesen 2-3 Metern rechts gehst, nimmst Du eine Treppe und kommst in eine Zone, in der die Mobs erstaunlicherweise freundlich zu dir sind. Dort steht auch ein Reagenzienhändler
und auch ein Briefkasten..^^
Und an den Wänden links und rechts stehen insgesamt 4 Maschinen. Schauen aus wie Omas Kanonenofen auf Speed..^^

Anklicken, Quest annehmen, Quest abschliesen, Silber zahlen fertig. Sodann erscheint in deinem Inventar ein kleines nett eingepacktes Geschenk,
welches beim Auspacken dann Erze, Juwelen oder auch mal nur Kohle oder Blei hergibt.^^

Übrigends solltest Du mal schaun das Du mit dem skillen Deines Schmied-Berufes nachkommst. 
Du hast schon auf viele Teile verzichtet, die Du Dir selber hättest Schmieden können..^^

CU Roni


----------



## Camuloses (8. Juni 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Wenn du nach Gnome rein gehst, befindest du dich auf diesem runden Balkon. dort gehst Du ja nach links. Fast am Ende dann gehts links rein.
> Und dort geht man normalerweise nach 2-3 Metern sofort wieder links, dann diese Rampe runter, bla bla bla. Wenn Du jetzt aber nach diesen 2-3 Metern rechts gehst, nimmst Du eine Treppe und kommst in eine Zone, in der die Mobs erstaunlicherweise freundlich zu dir sind. Dort steht auch ein Reagenzienhändler
> und auch ein Briefkasten..^^
> Und an den Wänden links und rechts stehen insgesamt 4 Maschinen. Schauen aus wie Omas Kanonenofen auf Speed..^^
> ...



Genau da liegt mein Problem ich bekomm nichts gescheites zusammen alles was ich derzeit erstellen kann is GRAU und bringt nichts mehr Leider.

Und Briefkästen finde ich VOLL TOLL


----------



## Panaku (8. Juni 2009)

da kannst du doch einfach was neues beim lehrer lernen oder mal schauen ob ein günstiges rezept das dich weiterbringt im ah zufinden is


----------



## Poserritter (8. Juni 2009)

joa ich befürchte auch, dass du nicht beim Lehrer warst. Sturmwind: Zwergenviertel, Eisenschmiede: Mitte am Amboss
Geh auch gleich mal zum Bergbaulehrer.. wo du sowas findest: wenn man eine Stadtwache anspricht, eröffnet sich ein Menü, wo du den zu erfragenden Lehrer auswählst. Dann M drücken (Map) und du hast ein Fähnchen da, wo der Lehrer ungefähr steht.


----------



## Camuloses (8. Juni 2009)

Panaku schrieb:


> da kannst du doch einfach was neues beim lehrer lernen oder mal schauen ob ein günstiges rezept das dich weiterbringt im ah zufinden is



Ja aber ich habe nicht wirklich die Rohstoffe, besser finde ich diese nicht



> joa ich befürchte auch, dass du nicht beim Lehrer warst. Sturmwind: Zwergenviertel, Eisenschmiede: Mitte am Amboss
> Geh auch gleich mal zum Bergbaulehrer.. wo du sowas findest: wenn man eine Stadtwache anspricht, eröffnet sich ein Menü, wo du den zu erfragenden Lehrer auswählst. Dann M drücken (Map) und du hast ein Fähnchen da, wo der



Doch Doch bis zu denn stufen die ich lernen darf habe ich alles


----------



## Poserritter (8. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Ja aber ich habe nicht wirklich die Rohstoffe, besser finde ich diese nicht
> 
> 
> 
> Doch Doch bis zu denn stufen die ich lernen darf habe ich alles



Das kann doch nich alles grau sein. Hab auchn Schmied. Ich weiss, wie hart es ist, einen Schmied zu skillen, glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In höheren Questgebieten findste auch andre Vorkommen. Du könntest an den Rändern von Tausend Nadeln suchen, da gibts Eisen und ein wenig Mithril. Oder im Düstermarschen oder oder und. Immer schön Mineraliensuche anmachen und die Ränder abreiten. Meist bergige Gegenden. Ich hoffe du reitest jetzt?
Hier mal ein Suchergebnis zu Eisenerz aus der buffed Datenbank:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=2772
Oben im Suchefeld kannste auch Golderz eingeben, wie du magst.
Dann die Kommentare dazu lesen.
Arathihochland ist überhaupt der beste Tipp.. ganz vergessen. Da schick ich dich aber noch nicht hin. Ab 32 vielleicht. Und dann auch nur mit Vorsicht.
Meine Empfehlung für dein Level sind Tausend Nadeln. Die Ränder abklappern.
Nochwas, hier ein paar Karten, falls irgendwer ein Gebiet wie "Tausend Nadeln" sagt und du findest es nicht:
http://wowsource.4players.de/karten.php
Da stehen auch Angaben, welche Materialien zu finden sind. Und für welches Level das Gebiet zum questen geeignet ist. Viel Spass beim Entdecken!
Ich seh grad, die Karte von 1kN geht nicht. Hier die vom Brachland:
http://wowsource.4players.de/bilder/weltkarte/brachland.jpg
1kN findste ganz im Süden. Immer auf der Strasse bleiben und die Tauren am Aufzug nur mit /lachen oder /golfclap ärgern. Die müssen immer da rumstehen.. irgendwie tun die einem leid.


----------



## shartas (8. Juni 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/profession/164

hier kannst du auch nachschauen was für sachen du mit welchem skill herstellen kannst und falls du rezepte für brauchst wo du diese herbekommst


----------



## Rodanold (9. Juni 2009)

Guggt doch mal welchen Skill er als Schmied hat. Der braucht kein Eisen und auch kein Mithril. Der braucht Kupfer und Zinn um sich Bronze herstellen zu können. Und er braucht Silber. ^^
Alles zu finden in den Startgebieten. Bzw. Westfall, Rotkammgebirge, Sumpfland. 
Pferd hat er ja inzwischen. Also mal ein wenig rumreiten und Erze farmen.
Oder Du investierst ein wenig Gold ins AH und kaufst dir die entsprechenden Erze.

Was aber ganz sicher ist... es gibt keine Phase wo nicht zumindest ein gelbes Rezept dabei ist, mit
dem Du auch weiter skillen kannst. Es ist nicht einfach, aber mit ein wenig Zeitaufwand, bzw. Goldaufwand,
kömmst du auf jeden Fall von der Stelle.
Ich weiß das, da mein aktueller Twink auch schmiedet und derzeit auf skill 135 ist. Sprich grad mal ein paar
Skillpunkte voraus. Und für die letzten 30 Punkte habe ich nur Bronzebarren und ein wenig von diesen Schleifsteinen benötigt.

Versuch es mal. Du bekommst das hin. Und Du wirst es schnell an Deinem Equip merken, das es sich lohnt.
Vor allem wenn ich Deine Waffe ansehe. Da ist noch Platz nach oben auf Lvl 31... und gz dazu..^^

CU


----------



## Rodanold (9. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mir grad ein wenig unsicher...

aber Camy, kann es sein das Du bei Deinen Berufen grad Bergbau und Schmiedekust verwechselst?
Bergbau: Auf Erzhaufen haun und Erze bekommen  bzw Erze in Barren umwandeln
Schmiedekunst: Aus den Barren und Steinen und Juwelen Waffen und Rüstung baun

Kann mich da an eine Äußerung von dir erinnern in der Du meintest das du nur noch mit Eisenerz weiterkommst.
Was aber bei der Schmiedekust ganz sicher noch nicht der Fall ist. Daher meine Vermutung.

CU


----------



## Potpotom (9. Juni 2009)

Huch, hier gings ja noch viel weiter... 

Kann man den Threadtitel nicht in "Camuloses - das Leben eines Kriegers" umbenennen? Ist ja schon fast ein begleitender Thread, was ich sehr witzig und interessant finde. Macht ruhig weiter so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (9. Juni 2009)

Dank dem Ah und der Hilfe eines Fans habe ich die Schmiedekunst erhöht


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Dank dem Ah und der Hilfe eines Fans habe ich die Schmiedekunst erhöht



Du bist besser als jede Fernsehseifenoper! XD

Naja es ist zwar nicht ganz die Trumanshow weil wir nicht alles von dir mitkriegen aber ich bin guter Dinge das du hartnäckig genug bist, damit wir es noch hier erleben dürfen wenn du 80 wirst! *g*


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juni 2009)

Dann gibts ne fette Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2009)

ja, der thread ist wie ein erfahrungsbericht aus erster hand ohne dazuzudichtung.


----------



## Darksereza (9. Juni 2009)

ja das ist echt genial man kriegt mit wie man selbst vor jahren mal in Wow hang 

/quote for the trumanshow


----------



## Greshnak (9. Juni 2009)

Das ist irgendwie..total knuffig <3
Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch, echt ein tolles Thema und ein toller Erfahrungsbericht ^^


----------



## Seryma (9. Juni 2009)

Echt nett, ein Life-Bericht wie der kleine Zwerg sich durch Azeroth prügelt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal ne ganz nette Sache, 

/vote 4 Sticky!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Feindflieger (9. Juni 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Echt nett, ein Life-Bericht wie der kleine Zwerg sich durch Azeroth prügelt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt das die eigentliche Frage "Warum sterb ich immer" war, bin ich gegen ein Sticky, man, bzw er könnte aber gerne nen neuen Thread aufmachen der nen Titel wie "Erfarhungs und Fragerund eines Neulings), da wär ich sehr für Sticky!


----------



## Camuloses (9. Juni 2009)

So Leute die schmutzdinger werde ich Allein nicht los da mein TOM TOM den weg nicht findet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiter habe ich die Schmiedekunst Ordentlich geskillt was zu folge hat das meine Kohle erstmal weg is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber morgen gehts wieder in gnomergenan (warum vergesse ich immer wie dieser ort geschrieben wird) geld machen.
hoffe ich



> Wenn man bedenkt das die eigentliche Frage "Warum sterb ich immer" war, bin ich gegen ein Sticky, man, bzw er könnte aber gerne nen neuen Thread aufmachen der nen Titel wie "Erfarhungs und Fragerund eines Neulings), da wär ich sehr für Sticky!



Und dann alles noch mal durch Kauen? Ne! So is das schon super Ich habe alle mir helfenden infos in einem Thread und muss so nicht ewig lange suchen.


----------



## Atomhamster (9. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab die sache hier von anfang an verfolgt und auch versucht zu helfen so gut es ging,
von daher muss ich jetzt mal sagen das das was ich bei dir im arsenal sehe doch schon richtig
noch einem ordentlichen char aussieht der fortschritte macht- verbesserte ausrüstung mit den
richtigen werten drauf, zielgerichtete skillung und vor allem sinnvolle berufe mit bei denen du 
ja auch gut fortschritte machst wie ich sehe.

Also erstmal glückwunsch an dich das du jetzt doch so gut vorannkommst und dich wirklich sehr 
bemühst unsere vorschläge bestmöglich umzusetzten.

Außerdem wollt ich mal allen danken die ihn mit rat und tat zur seite stehen und das sachlich
und ohne dumme noob oder anfänger sprüche- was leider viel zu selten ist in wow wo doch
so oft die eigenen anfänge vergessen werden.

Also macht weiter so und versucht auch weiterhin bestmöglich zu helfen, auch wenn 
die fragen euch noch so  selbstverständlich vorkommen.


So zum thema selbst:
Welche addons hast du denn mittlerweile drauf?
Es gibt programme die dir- wie du sicherlich schon weißt- enorm beim sammeln
von erzen helfen können, in dem sie sich zum beispiel die position bereits gefundener vorkommen "merken"
Hast du so etwas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (9. Juni 2009)

Atomhamster schrieb:


> Also ich hab die sache hier von anfang an verfolgt und auch versucht zu helfen so gut es ging,
> von daher muss ich jetzt mal sagen das das was ich bei dir im arsenal sehe doch schon richtig
> noch einem ordentlichen char aussieht der fortschritte macht- verbesserte ausrüstung mit den
> richtigen werten drauf, zielgerichtete skillung und vor allem sinnvolle berufe mit bei denen du
> ...


ot: bist du auch als hamst0r bekannt?^^


----------



## Atomhamster (9. Juni 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> ot: bist du auch als hamst0r bekannt?^^



Nein


----------



## Seryma (9. Juni 2009)

Finde es auch spitze wie du vorrankommst, hab mir nochmal dein Arsenal angeguckt und es wird ja richtig gut, sogar einige blaue Sachen dabei =)

Ich empfehle dir das AddOn "Gatherer" (Download hier!), dieses zeichnet auf der Map auf, wo du bereits Erz gefunden hast!

Außerdem kann ich dir MobMap empfehlen, damit kannst du dir anzeigen lassen, in welchem Bereich es Kreaturen, Erzvorkommen, Pflanzen oder ähnliches zu finden gibt!

Zu Downloaden gibt es das auf: www.mobmap.de

Allgemein kannst du AddOns sehr gut finden, auf folgenden Seiten:

Buffed.de - AddOn-Teil
Curse.com - WoW-AddOns

Ich hoffe das hilft dir,

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Camuloses (9. Juni 2009)

Atomhamster schrieb:


> So zum thema selbst:
> Welche addons hast du denn mittlerweile drauf?
> Es gibt programme die dir- wie du sicherlich schon weißt- enorm beim sammeln
> von erzen helfen können, in dem sie sich zum beispiel die position bereits gefundener vorkommen "merken"
> ...



Immer noch keins!

Aber beitrag 325 habe ich mir gezogen eben grad.
DANKE für die Links



> ........chen dabei =)
> 
> Ich empfehle dir das AddOn "Gatherer" (Download hier!), dieses zeichnet auf der Map auf, wo du bereits Erz gefunden hast!
> 
> ...




So und wie bekomm ich die beiden "mobmap" & "Gatherer" nun in WoW rein.


----------



## Seryma (10. Juni 2009)

Erstmal extrahierst du sie (WinRar), dann nimmst du den Ordner (Unterordner, enthält keine Zahlen) und fügst ihn in den Ordner "Interface" in deinem WoW Ordner ein... et voíla, ces't fini! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (10. Juni 2009)

> So und wie bekomm ich die beiden "mobmap" & "Gatherer" nun in WoW rein.



Warum nur hab ich gewußt das diese Frage kommt...^^ *muhararar*

Also Camy folgendes:
Du weißt hoffentlich wo auf der Festplatte Deine Installation von WoW liegt.
Denn dort mußt du dich nun hinbegeben.
Im optimalem Fall heißt dieser Ordner "World of Warcraft".
In diesem Ordner findest Du einen Ordner "Interface"
und in diesem Ordner wiederum einen Ordner names "Addons".

Und genau in diesen Ordner mußt Du die .zip oder .rar oder was auch immer entpacken.
Wichtig dabei ist, das du die Ordnerstruktur beim entpacken beibehältst.
Also jedes Addon das Du dort niederlegst sollte in seinem eigenen Ordner liegen,
damit es dann auch funktioniert.

Aber davon mal ab.... es gibt 2 ganz brauchbare Tools, die dir diese Arbeit abnehmen. Dort suchst du dir nur
in der Liste das Tool aus und klickst auf installieren, fertig.
Die Tools heißen "Curse" bzw "WoW Matrix".
Einfach mal Googlen dann findest du das. Wichtig ist noch folgendes: 
die meisten Addons müssen Ingame noch configuriert werden, bevor du sie effektiv nutzen kannst.
Aber dafür gibts hier im Forum im Bereich "Addons" sehr viel Hilfe. Dort sind auch viele Addons
und ihre Einstellungen schon beschrieben.

Ansonsten noch Gratulation. Du hast die nächste Hürde genommen und befindest Dich
auf einem sehr, sehr gutem Weg. 

CU


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das die eigentliche Frage "Warum sterb ich immer" war, bin ich gegen ein Sticky, man, bzw er könnte aber gerne nen neuen Thread aufmachen der nen Titel wie "Erfarhungs und Fragerund eines Neulings), da wär ich sehr für Sticky!



Ist nicht gerade "Warum sterb ich immer?" für einen NeulingThread GENAU passend? Ich meine "Ein Neuling beginnt mit Wow" hört sich so interessant an, wie wenn man Oma beim stricken zuschaut. Aber dieses "Warum sterb ich immer?" ist doch genau das was Neulinge beschäftigt oder alte Hasen neugierig macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hehe, musste ja einiges nachlesen ...

mein AH-Tip - setze eher überschüssige Erze, statt Barren ins AH, da auch Juweliere Erze brauchen um diese Sondieren zu können;

lg


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das dieser Thread Legendary Status erreichen wird. =&


----------



## ShaakTi79 (10. Juni 2009)

hi,

versuchs mal mit dem Skillbaum Furor?

Warum, weil man zwei Einhandwaffen ab lvl 20 Tragen kann (theoretisch kann man da 2-3 zuschlagen pro 2H-Schwung)
Warum, weil man spätestent mit lvl 60 - zwei mal eine zweihandwaffe tragen kann!

Und achja: ab lvl 15 kann man zwei (2) Glyphen sockeln (1 geringe und 1 normale)

usw.

cc

PS: Rechtschreibfehler gehören euch!!


----------



## Gaiwain (10. Juni 2009)

mmh Furor ab lvl 60 sicher ne Alternative, aber man kann mit einem Waffen-Krieger auch 2 Einhänder tragen ...
 drum erschließt sich mir Deine Begründung im Augenblick nicht ... 
 ich fand/finde die Waffenskillung im derzeitigen lvl als angenehmer.


----------



## Camuloses (10. Juni 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> versuchs mal mit dem Skillbaum Furor?
> 
> ...



Deine Rechtschreibefehler will ich nicht. Hab meine eigenen. lol

Skillen ein Thema für sich finde ich die nächsten kommen "bis an die Zähne bewaffnet" zu gut.
Ein Freund (wenn ich ihn so nennen darf) hat mir dieses empfohlen


----------



## Thoor (11. Juni 2009)

Gaiwain schrieb:


> mmh Furor ab lvl 60 sicher ne Alternative, aber man kann mit einem Waffen-Krieger auch 2 Einhänder tragen ...
> drum erschließt sich mir Deine Begründung im Augenblick nicht ...
> ich fand/finde die Waffenskillung im derzeitigen lvl als angenehmer.


Nein nein nein! Normalerweise skillt man bis 40 fury und ab 40 Waffen da du da Toedlicher Stoß bekommst. Fury macht dann erst ab 60 wieder Sinn bitte glaub mir das ich Spiel seit 4 Jahren nun offwarri im pve higendbereich ...
Da ich grade mit dem iPhone Schreibe ist die rechtschreibung nicht so gut, cami damit ich wenigstens einmal was gscheites mache gebe ich dir heute Abend sehr gerne lang und breit Skulltipps und allgemein warrior Tipps ;p


----------



## Rodanold (11. Juni 2009)

Alles Ansichtssache Herr Thoooooor

Ich habe mit meinem Warry alles getestet. Und sowohl Waffen wie auch Fury ist nicht schlecht zum Leveln.
Wobei ich jetzt auf Lvl 80 mich für Fury entschieden habe. Derzeit aber nicht mir 2 2H Waffen sondern 
mit 2 1H Waffen. 
An der Skillung arbeite ich noch. Aber bisher fetzt er schon recht gut.

Aber zurück zu Cami.
Ist schon richtig. Er hat bisher alle Punkte in den Waffenbaum gesteckt.
An seiner Stelle würde ich aber auch die nächsten Punke mal in 
den Furorbaum legen und mir aus meiner Rüstung Angriffskraft holen.
Macht ja mit Lvl 40 nen guten Sprung und gibt durch den Wechsel auf
Plattenrüstung nen ordentlichen Schub Angriffskraft.

Von dem her war es bisher verschenkter Schaden, den man sich mit
ein paar wenigen Skillpunkten holen kann.

So. Zeit fürs Bett.
GN8
Roni


----------



## Namir (11. Juni 2009)

Gaiwain schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hehe, musste ja einiges nachlesen ...
> 
> ...



*zustimm*

zudem gibts noch einige, die mit erze verhütten bergbau skillen wollen


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

hast du bereits reiten? wenn nein, wart bis 3.2, da ist es sogut wie geschenkt (5g langsames)


----------



## Camuloses (11. Juni 2009)

Reiten habe ich nun und auch mein hübschen Weissen Widder.


----------



## Thoor (11. Juni 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt auf Lvl 80 mich für Fury entschieden habe. Derzeit aber nicht mir 2 2H Waffen sondern
> mit 2 1H Waffen.
> An der Skillung arbeite ich noch. Aber bisher fetzt er schon recht gut.


Schon nur diese Aussage.. 2 1H Waffen Fury wird NIE mit MS/Fury TG mithalten können, die Skillung mit 2 Einhandwaffen ist ab Highendcontent TOT uund Ende, das wird dir jeder einigermassen professionelle Krieger sagen... einzig zum lvln bis 40 ists wirklich nett da du im Gegensatz zum Waffenbaum schon früh von vielen Spells aus dem Skilltree profitierst. Und Fury mit TG bringt dir auch erst wirklich was mit absolutem Ulduar Highendgear....


----------



## WAR_FAN (11. Juni 2009)

vote4sticky
vote4legendarystatus


----------



## Baits (11. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Schon nur diese Aussage.. 2 1H Waffen Fury wird NIE mit MS/Fury TG mithalten können, die Skillung mit 2 Einhandwaffen ist ab Highendcontent TOT uund Ende, das wird dir jeder einigermassen professionelle Krieger sagen... einzig zum lvln bis 40 ists wirklich nett da du im Gegensatz zum Waffenbaum schon früh von vielen Spells aus dem Skilltree profitierst. Und Fury mit TG bringt dir auch erst wirklich was mit absolutem Ulduar Highendgear....



vollkommen sign, beim lvl ist ms sehr angenehm und fury mit 2 1H waffen wird NIE(!) mit MS/TG mithalten, allgemein is MS > TG ausser du hast Ulduar highend was ich glücklicher weise habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erdformer+Aesirs Schneide <3


----------



## Rodanold (11. Juni 2009)

Mein lieber Thooor,

da Du ja eigentlich mitdisskutiert hast, müßte Dir klar sein, das der Unterschied 2 Einhänder und 2 Zweihändern nicht soooo tragisch groß ist.
Aus dem Klassentreffen

Schon richtig. Im Endkontent sind die 2 Zweihänder nicht zu schlagen.
Im Solospiel und in den Inis hat ein 2Handfury keinen Vorsprung gegenüber einem 1Handfury mit gleichem Equip.
Wut sei Dank.

Aber in Camys Fall reden wir weder von Lvl 80 noch von Endcontent.

Und zum Levelnl ist sowohl Waffen wie auch Fury tauglich. Liegt letztendlich an der Spielweise.
Da Camy jetzt seit Anfang mit 2Hand unterwegs ist, kann er auch ohne Probleme dabei bleiben.

Versucht doch nicht ihm Eure Meinungen aufzudrücken, sondern ihm in seiner Wahl zu unterstützen
und Tips zu geben, wie er sein Spiel optimieren kann.

Das dazu.

CU Roni


----------



## Thoor (11. Juni 2009)

Mein lieber Rony, meine Aussage bezog sich auf dich denn ich zitiere mal: "Ich bin momentan 80 und selber Fury und probier grade 2 mal Einhandwaffen aus", aber da du mich hier ja nicht haben willst weil ich dir nicht genehm genug bin, ok ich verzieh mich erzähl ruhig weiter Nonsens um dann den Leuten die dich kritisieren die Wörter im Mund umzudrehen.....

/E das Klassentreffen ist übrigens der letzte Witz, da kann ich gleich den Kerl an der Tanke fragen ob er mir bei der Steuererklärung hilft...


----------



## Feindflieger (11. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> das Klassentreffen ist übrigens der letzte Witz, da kann ich gleich den Kerl an der Tanke fragen ob er mir bei der Steuererklärung hilft...



Der war geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (11. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mein lieber Rony, meine Aussage bezog sich auf dich denn ich zitiere mal: "Ich bin momentan 80 und selber Fury und probier grade 2 mal Einhandwaffen aus", aber da du mich hier ja nicht haben willst weil ich dir nicht genehm genug bin, ok ich verzieh mich erzähl ruhig weiter Nonsens um dann den Leuten die dich kritisieren die Wörter im Mund umzudrehen.....
> 
> /E das Klassentreffen ist übrigens der letzte Witz, da kann ich gleich den Kerl an der Tanke fragen ob er mir bei der Steuererklärung hilft...



Du und deine Steuererklärung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich mach eine Mischung aus ALLEN AUSSAGEN, den das hier erklärt wird steht so in keinem Buch.


----------



## Poserritter (12. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Du und deine Steuererklärung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast mitbekommen, von was die hier reden?
TG- Titan Grip oder so, damit kann ein Fury Krieger 2 Zweihandwaffen tragen. Das geht erst ab 60 und ist von daher erstmal nur nebenher interessant zu wissen. Wenn du dahin arbeiten willst, könntest du dich schonmal mit der Skillung anfreunden und die Fähigkeiten testen.

Ansonsten bleib ich dabei- level als MS Krieger. Fette Zweihand so langsam wie möglich für guten max Dämätsch, ab und an mal ne passende Ini zum Equip auffrischen und chillig questen. 
Dein Beitrag hat mich angeregt, nen neuen Kleinen anzufangen, hab ne Jägerin begonnen und das macht einfach nur Fun, mit ihr und ihrem gestern erworbenen Ghostsabre oder Boar dem Terroreber durchs Brachland zu rocken.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Juni 2009)

Ich Level auch grad so aus "Spaß" nebenher nen "kleinen" Krieger hoch.

Ich skill in Furor. Warum? Weil ich mir tagelang ausgerechnet habe wie ich ihn am besten Level oder wie er am meisten Schaden macht?

Nein! Weil ich einfach lust darauf habe!! Und das ist doch der Sinn oder? Das man in einem Spiel das macht, wozu man lust hat und nicht nur "starr" das macht, was einem gesagt wird! Natürlich sieht es auf 80 anders aus! Da solltest du dich schon je - nach - Spielweise umhören welche Skillung für dich am besten geeignet ist und dich daran orientieren. Aber bis dahin vergeht noch viel Zeit in Azeroth.

Mit meinem Fury ziehe ich zwei Einhänder einem Zweihänder vor. Das hat einen praktischen Grund. Wenn du mal ne Gruppe für eine Instanz findest wird schon vorausgesetzt, dass du als Krieger tanken kannst. Es ist schon fast so, als ob viele Leute der Meinung sind, Krieger sind IMMER Tanks!^^ Das passiert einem mit anderen Klassen nicht so oft.

Aber ganz ehrlich! In dem Levelbereich wo du jetzt rumspringst ist es eigentlich egal WO du deine Skillpunkte vergeben hast! Wechsel in die Verteidigungshaltung, zieh ein Schild an, leg dir die entsprechenden Icons auf die Kampfleiste und tanke!! 

Und genau da kommt es dir zu gute wenn du ständige 2 Einhandwaffen gleichzeitig skillst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber wie gesagt: Ziel ist Spaß im Spiel!


----------



## Gaiwain (12. Juni 2009)

@Thoor und andere ...

wg. Skillung beim leveln ... ob Waffen oder Furry ... ist eigentlich egal, welche nun besser ist eigentlich auch, Hauptsache kein Kardinalfehler in der Skilling und/oder die Punkte ohne Sinn kreuz und quer über alle drei Bäume verteilen.

lg


----------



## Genickbruch (12. Juni 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Denke eher das sollte etwas untermauern das er kein graues Schrottgear trägt.
> 
> Müssten aber schon die Klasse wissen bzw am besten wie schon erwähnt den Armorylink, könnten wir dir besser helfen.
> 
> MfG Nex


Pala fällt net um so schnell Blödsinn


----------



## Rodanold (12. Juni 2009)

Genickbruch schrieb:


> Pala fällt net um so schnell Blödsinn


´
Hääähh?? Sorry nix versteh.
Am wenigsten das mit dem Pala.

@Pose und Scrätcher

me too..^^ Mein kleiner Jäger wir schon bald 13..^^

.....
Camy ist jetzt schon fast soweit das er bald eine neue Ini kennenlernen sollte.
Das scharlachrote Kloster. Eine der schönsten Inis im Classic-Land.

Und zu Camy's Info:
Das Kloster unterteilt sich in 4 Teile.
Friedhof
Bibliothek
Waffenkammer
Kathedrale

In dieser Reihefolge ist dann auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Bzw kommst du in die 2 letzten eh nur rein, wenn einer aus der Gruppe den Schlüssel
hat, den man beim Endboss der Biblio bekommt.
Nähere Infos zum Kloster findest du hier.

Die Levelangaben sind nicht mehr wirklich so, wie sie da stehen. Durch die wiederholten Nerfs geht man durch Friedhof und Biblio
inzwischen leicht mit ner Gruppe auf Lvl 30-31 und durch Waffenkammer mit 32-33. Nur die Kathedrale ist ein wenig heftig.
Da würde ich mind. Lvl 34-35 voraussetzen.

So. Das war es erstmal wieder.
Baba Roni


----------



## Roperi69 (12. Juni 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Mit soeiner erklärung wirst du keine Hilfe finden, wie wäre es wenn du einfach mal deinen ArmoryLink postest oder whatever...



Dieser Post auf Seite 15(?) des Threads, wo ihm seit Tagen die Leute helfen? Nicht Dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Atomhamster (12. Juni 2009)

hat das mit den Addons geklappt?
Falls nicht musst du bei wow auf dem bildschirm auf dem du
dinen charakter wählen kannst noch unten links auf die kleine
schaltfläche addons klicken und diese da aktivieren- wenn da keine
zu sehen sind hast du sie ins falsche verzeichnis kopiert!
Vierl erfolg!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (12. Juni 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das dieser Thread Legendary Status erreichen wird. =&




Jap ^^


----------



## Elda (12. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> */E das Klassentreffen ist übrigens der letzte Witz, da kann ich gleich den Kerl an der Tanke fragen ob er mir bei der Steuererklärung hilft...*


/sign


----------



## WAR_FAN (12. Juni 2009)

xD
ebenfalls /sign


----------



## Camuloses (12. Juni 2009)

Atomhamster schrieb:


> hat das mit den Addons geklappt?
> Falls nicht musst du bei wow auf dem bildschirm auf dem du
> dinen charakter wählen kannst noch unten links auf die kleine
> schaltfläche addons klicken und diese da aktivieren- wenn da keine
> ...



Ja das hat geklappt, wobei ich diese beiden von beitrag 325 erst verstehen musste.
Aber jetzt läuft es rund.
Welches ich auch noch gut finde is "Sellfish" (oder so ähnlich) der dir die Preise anzeigt so kann ich die billigen China importe raus schmeissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stufe 32!


----------



## Atomhamster (13. Juni 2009)

OK dann noch etwas kleines:
Jetzt zum wochenende-besonders sonntags- sind die meisten
farmgegenstände und andere für den beruf nürtzliche dinge im AH
oft billiger als während der woche- jetzt könnte sich ein busuch dort
für dich also besonders lohnen falls du deinen beruf ohne sammeln skillen willst.


Ach übrigens- hab mir gerade nochmal den arsenal link angeschaut,
du hast noch
Schultern/Grün/Stufe 21
Taille/Grün/ Stufe 19
Hände/Grün/ Stufe 14!!

Diese gegenstände solltest du doch bald möglichst austauschen,
selbst weiße sachen stufe 32 sind besser als grüne sachen stufe 14 oder 19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (13. Juni 2009)

Atomhamster schrieb:


> OK dann noch etwas kleines:
> Jetzt zum wochenende-besonders sonntags- sind die meisten
> farmgegenstände und andere für den beruf nürtzliche dinge im AH
> oft billiger als während der woche- jetzt könnte sich ein busuch dort
> ...



Das is in Arbeit


----------



## WAR_FAN (13. Juni 2009)

mensch das thema is noch immer kein sticky 
was isn los ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juni 2009)

Mods, macht endlich eure arbeitet und /stickie!!! ^^


----------



## bartman223 (14. Juni 2009)

warum den stickie?
in den letzten 2 Tagen kommen eh kaum Antworten !#
in 2 wochen is der thread vergessen !


----------



## Poserritter (14. Juni 2009)

Cammy,

was geht? Hab lang nix gehört..

Meine Jägerin ist jetzt 23 und ne richtige Kampfmaschine. Das nächste Mal, wenn einer fragt, was man gut leveln kann: eindeutig Jäger. 
Ich geh equipmässig auf Intelligenz, Beweglichkeit und Ausdauer, habe Marksman geskillt (Int=AP) und die Gute geht ab!
Habe der Trollfrau jetzt für Gegnergruppen einen weissen Eisbär (Marterklaue, hat mich einige Mühe gekostet, Hinterland zwischen lvl 30ern ins Wasser, schwimmen zum Sumpfland, durch den Dun Algaz Tunnelrun.. auch 30er Gegner) zur Verfügung gestellt. 
Spielweise: Gegner anvisieren-Arkaner Schuß-Eisbär charged den Gegner an-Mal des Jägers-Erschütternder Schuß-Eisbär spottet-Autoshoot-looten.
Einfacher gehts nicht. Auch wenn Bärlie (Nalorakk heisster) mal keine Aggro hält, bis zu mir kommt keiner durch. 

Instanzerfahrungen: 
2 mal HdW, Giftzahnset komplett bekommen, beim 3. Run bin ich aus der Gruppe gegangen, da der Lead sich für "Plündern: Jeder gegen Jeden" entschieden hat. Da kriegts Jägerle ganz hinten ja nie was ab und der Tank rennt mit Lederschultern rum.
1 mal BSF, hat ne Weile gedauert aber war spassig.


----------



## Malagana (14. Juni 2009)

Quatsch - der Fred läuft bis Camuloses 80 ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (14. Juni 2009)

Malagana schrieb:


> Quatsch - der Fred läuft bis Camuloses 80 ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dauert noch 47 Jahre! lol

So habe die Stufe 33 erreicht, die mir nun Kopfzerbrechende Quest Reihe Der Windbehüter steht bevor. An sonsten läuft es fast Rund Schmiedekunst hängt immer noch etwas und Bergbau is Wirklich eine der schlimmsten Arbeiten die es gibt.


----------



## Rappi (14. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Dauert noch 47 Jahre! lol
> 
> So habe die Stufe 33 erreicht, die mir nun Kopfzerbrechende Quest Reihe Der Windbehüter steht bevor. An sonsten läuft es fast Rund Schmiedekunst hängt immer noch etwas und Bergbau is Wirklich eine der schlimmsten Arbeiten die es gibt.



Also ich finde Sammelberufe eigentlich recht entspannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (14. Juni 2009)

Die Kriegerquest ist wirklich hammerhart. Du mmusst da 38er Elementare farmen, die echt bös sind und und dann so ein Endgegner. Die Belohnungen sind super aber wenn man keine Gruppe findet oder einem geholfen wird, nutzen die mit 40 auch nix mehr. Ich hab damals einen 60er gefragt, der grad im Molten Core geraidet hat und der kam mir dann nach ein paar Stunden Schildkröten farmen zu Hilfe^^


----------



## Thoor (14. Juni 2009)

Die Quest würd ich erst ab 40 machen, am ende kommt n level 38 oder 40 Elite Mob, dafür bekommst die beste Axt, ausser du kaufst mit 43 das Henkerspaltbeil aus dem Ah raus


----------



## Camuloses (14. Juni 2009)

Ich werde sie wohl in einer gruppe lösen, stufe 34, und das scharlach rote Kloster gehört zu meinen erfolgen


----------



## Naho (14. Juni 2009)

Der Instanzenkomplex ist einfach toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gibts eine sehr nette 2h Axt für dich


----------



## Atomhamster (15. Juni 2009)

Eventuell  kannste auch mal bei ner Gilde mit mehreren Hoherstufigen spielern
anheuern- hab gerade mal gesehen das in deiner Gilde alle in deinem Levelbereich ist-
was natürlich super zum gemeinsamen Leveln ist und ne menge spaß macht!

Falls die mitglieder jedoch selten on sind und du sowieso meist allein spielen musst würd
ich mich wie gesagt nach ner Gilde umsehen von der du bei solch schwierigen quests mehr
Hilfe erwaten kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juni 2009)

Hrhrhr... ich glaub ich würde nen DK auf deinem Realm erstellen nur um "live" dabei zu sein. 

*Daumen hoch*

Viel Spass im Kloster, die Ini macht mir unter den LowLvl-Inis persönlich am meisten Spass. Was waren das für Zeiten als man ein Wochenende 20x durchs Kloster geflitzt ist um ja alle Setteile zu bekommen. Hehe.



bartman223 schrieb:


> in 2 wochen is der thread vergessen !


Nix da...


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

bartman223 schrieb:


> warum den stickie?
> in den letzten 2 Tagen kommen eh kaum Antworten !#
> in 2 wochen is der thread vergessen !



Laß ihn doch wenigstens ein wenig dazwischen spielen! oO

Wir wollen ja nicht das er ALLES schreibt so nach dem Motto:

"So ich hab jetzt alle Questgegenstände und reite zurück nach Sturmwind um ihn abzugeben. Oh, da steht grad ne Nachtelfendruidin am Baum und hat mir zugewunken!"

Wir wollen ja nur die Highlights hören! Seine Erfolge oder wenn er fragen hat! 

Nebenbei ist der Kriegerzwerg auch noch ein Mensch und muß sich sicher auch mal dort blicken lassen!

Also bitte nicht immer gleich alles mies machen! Es gibt hier genug die das gerne lesen!


----------



## Technocrat (15. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also bitte nicht immer gleich alles mies machen! Es gibt hier genug die das gerne lesen!



Aber absolut! Erinnert mich so an meine Anfänge mit Roxanna vor mehr als vier Jahren.


----------



## Camuloses (15. Juni 2009)

Ja das Kloster macht richtig Spass! Und es ist eine LANGE INI sind zu erst mit fünf Leuten rein bis einige off musten dann hab ich und der Gruppenführer noch die BIBI gemacht bis er seine Pfeiffe hatte, ein MORDS spass.




> Laß ihn doch wenigstens ein wenig dazwischen spielen! oO
> 
> Wir wollen ja nicht das er ALLES schreibt so nach dem Motto:
> 
> ...



Na das will ich auch nicht, komm ja sonst gar nicht zum Leveln.

Ja und Arbeiten muss ich auch, obwohl ich gern Urlaub hätte!
Abert wer WoW will muss auch dafür was tun! (meine eltern zahlen mir das nicht, dafür bin ich zu alt)


----------



## bartman223 (15. Juni 2009)

Ihr versteht was falsch ..
ich finde den tread eig ganz gut !
Nur nervt mich dass mit dem /stickie...
Weils doch kein Sinn hat?


----------



## assist69 (15. Juni 2009)

schade das du auf einem anderen Server bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bin lvl 36 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (15. Juni 2009)

Ich finden den Thread genial ^^

Erinnert mich auch an meine zeit als zwergen warri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw das packste Cam... ab nen gewissen punkt lvl'st du schneller XD Un dann kommen eh die sachen wo man gutes equip abgreifen kann.


----------



## hey dude (15. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Ja das Kloster macht richtig Spass! Und es ist eine LANGE INI sind zu erst mit fünf Leuten rein bis einige off musten dann hab ich und der Gruppenführer noch die BIBI gemacht bis er seine Pfeiffe hatte, ein MORDS spass.


Hehe, kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen! Freut mich, dass es dir gefällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich seh grad auf Armory, dass du schon lvl 32 bist und gutes Equip bekommen hast. Nichschläächt!
/hutab

mfg vom Cammy-Thread-Beobachter Dude


----------



## Senseless6666 (15. Juni 2009)

habich was verpast? der thread war doch scho alt^^ und aufeinmal wollen hier welche nen dk auf seinem realm erstellen und ihn stalken?


----------



## Kiffat (15. Juni 2009)

Dieser Thread wird noch nicht vergessen sein bis der (noch) kleine zwergen Krieger lvl 90 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann erleben wir mit wie er als erster Krieger Illidan solo macht^^


----------



## Naho (15. Juni 2009)

Kiffat schrieb:


> Dieser Thread wird noch nicht vergessen sein bis der (noch) kleine zwergen Krieger lvl 90 ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das will ich sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiffat (15. Juni 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alchie voll geskillt, Paar heiltränke, alle verfügbaren buffs bekommen,  nur bei der skillung und den glyphen bin ich mir unsicher^^


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (15. Juni 2009)

Er wird den worldfirstsolo Lichking kill bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Glauben wir an unseren Kriegerbruder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woooooolfiiiiii (15. Juni 2009)

wen mal irgendwo hilfe brauchst sagen, dan mach ich mirn dk und zieh dich durch, bist ganz toll.


----------



## Kiffat (15. Juni 2009)

BTW: Camuloses ich glaub du bist der einzige Buffie der nen ganzen Thread nur für seinen Mainchar hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder irre ich mich da vielleicht? war ne ganze 5 Monate net auf buffed.de ;D)


----------



## Camuloses (15. Juni 2009)

Lol, ich habe mich erschrocken M32 bin doch M34 (für was steht das M eigentlich) das Arsenal wurde aber noch nicht Aktualisiert. Letzter stand 12,06,2009, es hat sich aber was getan am WE.


----------



## Feindflieger (15. Juni 2009)

Auf welchem server spielt er eig?


----------



## Nano4Life (15. Juni 2009)

Er spielt auf Aman'thul.
Mein Schurke übrigens auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mo3 (15. Juni 2009)

Lol hätte nie gedacht, dass sich dieser Thread solange hält...;D
mfg Mo3


----------



## Bobby Ross (15. Juni 2009)

das is kein "M" sonder l v l - also ne Abkürzung für level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Käse (15. Juni 2009)

Ich denke, das M steht für Marxismus und ist eine art geheimes Zeichen unter Anhängern. Die Zahl dahinter ist willkürlich vergeben und soll nur Verwirrung stiften. Einige nutzen immerwieder andere Zahlen um somit indirekt ihren Hang zum Anarchismus zum Ausdruck zu bringen.

..andere wiederum würden meinen, dass das M kein M sondern LVL (in klein lvl - Level - Stufe) ist.

MfG


----------



## Camuloses (16. Juni 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> das is kein "M" sonder l v l - also ne Abkürzung für level
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spitze hab ich nicht gewußt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Ich denke, das M steht für Marxismus und ist eine art geheimes Zeichen unter Anhängern. Die Zahl dahinter ist willkürlich vergeben und soll nur Verwirrung stiften. Einige nutzen immerwieder andere Zahlen um somit indirekt ihren Hang zum Anarchismus zum Ausdruck zu bringen.
> 
> 
> 
> MfG



Sei ruhig das soll doch keiner wissen, hoffe das das keiner sieht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonwizard (16. Juni 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Wie habe ich mir eigentlich so nen Unterricht für nen Krieger vorzustellen?
> Theorie beginnt mit Bilderbuchzeichnungen vom strahlenden Ritter und dem bösen Drachen....Drache spukt Feuer - Krieger ist Dosenfutter. Krieger bekommt neue Fertigkeit - Drache am Spiess...
> 
> Und die Praxis? Der Lehrer (seines Zeichens für Unterrichtszwecke mit der Brillianz von Dalaran gesegnet, Bufffod und Stufe 80 Int-Ausrüstung für verständliche Aussprache) nimmt die Waffe, stellt sich neben die Puppe, zeigt auf den Krieger und sagt "DU - NACHMACHEN" und drischt mit der beizubringenden Fertigkeit auf das Stroh-und-Holz-Bündel ein. Krieger kratzt sich...und glotzt den Lehrer an. "JETZT" Mit Anstürmen saust der Krieger im Eiltempo auf das Ziel zu - Klatsch, der Aufprall macht den Krieger ein bisschen wütend. Dazu noch sein Kampfschrei und ..."_nicht genug Wut_" - Seine Wutlosigkeit macht ihn wütend und nach einigen Schlägen die ausnahmsweise nicht geblockt oder pariert wurden und denen die Puppe dank fester Verkeilung am Boden nicht ausweichen konnte gelingt es dem Krieger endlich so sauer zu sein, dass er endlich den gezeigten Trick nachmachen kann...wenn er sich noch daran erinnern würde. Ergebnis der Runde 1: Puppe in Fetzen, Krieger erschöpft aber glücklich, Lehrer klickt sich verzweifelt den Intelligenzbuff weg um dem Elend zu entgehen...



das is ja mal genial 

*tränenausdenaugenwisch*

und für dich camuloses 

hast ja auch schon die ersten blauen teile! 

glückwunsch!


----------



## Camuloses (16. Juni 2009)

Camuloses so mal den Link mit ziehen damit man auf dem Laufenden bleibt, das die immer so schrecklich spät Aktualisieren is schrecklich!


----------



## Toraka' (16. Juni 2009)

yay, endlich ein zweiter Kräutergebackenes-Ei-Thread. wers nicht kennt ist selbst schuld


----------



## zkral (16. Juni 2009)

Ich schau immer wieder mal hier in den Thread rein (auch wenn ich meistens schmunzelnd schweige). Ich finde das wie ein Tagebuch eines WOW-Reisenden. Sehr schön. Und Camuloses - immer weiter so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (16. Juni 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Ich schau immer wieder mal hier in den Thread rein (auch wenn ich meistens schmunzelnd schweige). Ich finde das wie ein Tagebuch eines WOW-Reisenden. Sehr schön. Und Camuloses - immer weiter so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gerne!

Habe heute ein neues Schwert bekommen, was sagt die Fachwelt dazu?!?


----------



## Méla23 (16. Juni 2009)

fachwelt sagt: n schwert mit deffstats bringt dir beim lvln nicht viel.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tristitia (16. Juni 2009)

zustimm @Vorposter und ich denk mal deine Rüstung könnte auch mal eine Reperatur vertragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (16. Juni 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> yay, endlich ein zweiter Kräutergebackenes-Ei-Thread. wers nicht kennt ist selbst schuld



<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## hey dude (16. Juni 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> yay, endlich ein zweiter Kräutergebackenes-Ei-Thread. wers nicht kennt ist selbst schuld





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, da ist was dran. Bist jetzt dieser Fred ja noch nicht im SpäMMcHa0s versunken.
Also Leute, immer schön konstruktiv/produktiv schreiben, sonst gibts nen /asskick von Maladin^^



Méla23 schrieb:


> fachwelt sagt: n schwert mit deffstats bringt dir beim lvln nicht viel..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da muss ich ihm leider Recht geben. Für dich ist bei Waffen (glaube ich) folgendes am wichtigsten:

DPS > Stärke > Beweglichkeit > Kritische Trefferwertung > Angriffskraft

Alle anderen Werte beeinflussen dein Schadenspotential nicht im geringsten.
Korrigiert mich bitte wenns nicht stimmt. Ich hab das jetzt mal aus dem Bauch heraus geschrieben.


----------



## Talhea (16. Juni 2009)

Ich finde, das kommt darauf an was man hatte. Wenn der Schaden besser ist, als beim alten und dort auch keine Stats drauf waren, kann man das ruhig nehmen, auch wenn da Verteidigung drauf ist.


----------



## Rodanold (17. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Habe heute ein neues Schwert bekommen, was sagt die Fachwelt dazu?!?



So schlecht ist die Waffe jetzt doch nicht. 
Er hat DPS dazubekommen. 

Außerdem wird er die Verteidigungswertung sehr wohl bemerken beim Lvl.
Nicht übermäßig, aber er wird merken, das er öfter pariert und ausweicht als vorher.
So jeweils 1 Mal pro hundert Mobs bestimmt...^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, also in diesem Lvl-Bereich kommt es wirklich noch nicht auf die Stats an.
DPS ist gefragt, und die ist besser. Er wird das Schwert ja auch schon bald austauschen denk ich.
Gab es da nicht in der Kloster-Kathedrale ein wunderschönes Zweihandschwert??^^ Muss ich glatt nochmal nachguggn.

CU Roni


----------



## Atomhamster (17. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe du hast neue schultern und hände-> Klasse juge haste dringend gebraucht!
Jetzt noch nen angemessenen gürtel auftreiben und deine ausrüstung is ziemlich gut angepasst 
für das lvl!
Bergbau und Schmiedekunst hat sich auch einiges getan- weiter so ich bin stolz auf dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (17. Juni 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Gab es da nicht in der Kloster-Kathedrale ein wunderschönes Zweihandschwert??^^ Muss ich glatt nochmal nachguggn.



oh.... man hab ich mich geirrt...^^ Das war kein Schwert sondern ein Kolben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch nicht schlecht...^^

und ich weiß nicht, ob du es schon weißt Camy... du kannst 2-Hand-Streitkolben auch benutzen.
Lehrer dafür sitzt in IF im Militärviertel.(glaube das heißt so, oder)

Gruß Roni


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> und ich weiß nicht, ob du es schon weißt Camy... du kannst 2-Hand-Streitkolben auch benutzen.



Das ist eine der schönsten Seiten des Kriegers: sie kann alle Waffen benutzen! Naja, außer Zauberstäben, aber die benutzt ja sowieso keiner, nicht mal Zauberer...


----------



## Nikoxus (17. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das ist eine der schönsten Seiten des Kriegers: sie kann alle Waffen benutzen! Naja, außer Zauberstäben, aber die benutzt ja sowieso keiner, nicht mal Zauberer...


Das mit dem Krieger stimmt und das mit den Zauberstäben auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (17. Juni 2009)

Ich fall vom Stuhl...

da schaut man ein paar tage nicht vorbei, schon ist der Gute lvl 34.
dazu auch alles mit schwerer Rüstung versehen.
Sogar verzauberungen und Rüstungsverstärkungen findet man beim betrachten.
Keine unsinnigen Stats mehr gepusht, sondern auf Stärke/Beweglichkeit/Ausdauer Konzentriert.
Ein 2-Händer, welcher netter für die Waffenskillung harmoniert.
Allmählich machste Dich !
An der derzeitigen lvl-skillung kann man auch nicht viel aussetzen.
Und das Schwert kannste irgendwann gegen ne nette Axt/Streitkolben oder Stangenwaffe tauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher würde ich, um teures umskillen zu vermeiden, keine weiteren Skillpunkte in die Schwertspezialisierung stecken.
Vielleicht ja dafür die 2 Punkte Richtung Überwältigen ansteuern?
(ebenso waren  die Punkte im Taktiker evtl etwas überflüssig...und solltest du in erwägung ziehen, einmal umzuskillen, dann pack den 1 punkt von Abwehr auch woanders hin, da würd sich evtl heldenhafter Stoß anbieten))

Grüße und weiterhin viel Spass/Erfolg beim leveln/questen etc


----------



## Camuloses (17. Juni 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> oh.... man hab ich mich geirrt...^^ Das war kein Schwert sondern ein Kolben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ich bin fast sicher das ich alle Waffen führen kann! In IF SW und Drüben bei den Spitz Ohren habe ich es erlernt. Finde leider keinen Link wo alle Waffen lehren stehen.


----------



## Rodanold (18. Juni 2009)

Ich probier mich mal einfach dran:

1 Handwaffen:

Dolch
Schwert
Axt
Kolben
Faustwaffen

2 Handwaffen:

Schwert
Axt
Kolben
Stab
Stangenwaffe

Wurf/Schusswaffen:

Bogen
Armbrust
Gewehr (heißt anders.. fällt mir aber grad nicht ein)
Wurfwaffe

Denke bzw hoffe mal das ich nichts vergessen hab.
Und wenn du die Taste "k" drückst und ein wenig nach unten scrollst siehst du was du kannst 
und welchen Skill du damit schon hast..^^

CU


----------



## Camuloses (18. Juni 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> 1 Handwaffen:
> 
> Dolch
> Schwert
> ...




Alle erlernt aber noch nicht alle geskillt, Äxte und Schwerter zweihand vor wiegend genutzt!


----------



## Technocrat (18. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Alle erlernt aber noch nicht alle geskillt, Äxte und Schwerter zweihand vor wiegend genutzt!



Man sollte die Faustwaffen nicht unterschätzen! Zwar sind die meisten für Streuner gedacht, aber weit mehr als man glaubt sind für Krieger überaus brauchbar. Und das tollste ist: Faustwaffen gelten als "unbewaffneter Kampf" (steigern also diesen Skill) weswegen man nicht entwaffnet werden kann! Das kommt bei manchen NPC und im PvP überaus nützlich...

Also, immer mal im AH ein Blick auf die Faustwaffen werfen, zumal die meisten sogar sehr günstig sind.


----------



## Freakypriest (18. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das ist eine der schönsten Seiten des Kriegers: sie kann alle Waffen benutzen! Naja, außer Zauberstäben, aber die benutzt ja sowieso keiner, nicht mal Zauberer...




Doch mittlerweile benutze ich ihn beim General wenn ich heilpause hab^^


----------



## Potpotom (18. Juni 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Doch mittlerweile benutze ich ihn beim General wenn ich heilpause hab^^


lol, dito... immer wenn nicht gezaubert werden darf kommt der gute alte Zauberstab zum Einsatz. Nicht das es viel bringt, aber der Wille ist da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Camuloses
Ich würde den unbewaffneten Skill generell auf MaxLevel halten... wenn du nachher im Kloster (wenn ich nicht irre) bist wirst du öfter mal entwaffnet, ist sehr ärgerlich wenn du dann alles verfehlst was da rumsteht.


----------



## zwergeromatiko (18. Juni 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Noch n Tipp nebenbei: Intelligenz für nen Krieger is nur dann gut, wenn der Krieger die Sache mit den Bossen ausdiskutieren will...Ich werde immer ganz nervös wenn ein Krieger anfängt zu denken...




LOL immer diese Vorurteile ^^


----------



## Rodanold (18. Juni 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Noch n Tipp nebenbei: Intelligenz für nen Krieger is nur dann gut, wenn der Krieger die Sache mit den Bossen ausdiskutieren will...Ich werde immer ganz nervös wenn ein Krieger anfängt zu denken...



Der Int-Krieger ist eine ziemlich neue Skill-Klasse.

Im Baum wird 0/0/0 geskillt.
Rüstung: Stoff mit viel Int und Wille.
Waffe: Ein Heilerstab oder Heilerkolben

Die vordringliche Aufgabe des Int-Kriegers ist die Hinterlist.
Er stellt sich in die 1.Reihe und läßt sich von angreifenden Mobs onehiten.
Dadurch denken die Mobs da kommen eh nur lauter Weichtrottel und gehen
eher lässig an den Raid. Welcher dann mit geballter Macht zuschlägt und die
Mobs derart böse überrascht, das sie im Staub landen, bevor sie auch nur
annähernd ihren Irrtum erkannt haben.

Der Int-Krieger ist also spontanes Kanonenfutter. Durch die Stoffrüstung
halten sich die Rep-Kosten in Grenzen.
Durch seinen hohen Intelligenzgrad erkennt der Krieger in diesem Fall
sogar, das die aufmunternden Worte nach dem Aufkratzen sehr ironisch
gemeint sind und er kann wenn er sich Mühe gibt auch erkennen,
was er für ein armer Idiot ist.


Viel Spass beim Testen der neuen Skillung
Roni


----------



## Seryma (18. Juni 2009)

Würde dir vorschlagen dich mals ins BG zu schwingen, das Equip das man für Marken + Ehre bekommt ist garnicht so schlecht!


----------



## EisblockError (18. Juni 2009)

Im Kloster, Friedhof droppt ne schöne Blaue Faustwaffe.


----------



## kogrash (18. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin fast sicher das ich alle Waffen führen kann! In IF SW und Drüben bei den Spitz Ohren habe ich es erlernt. Finde leider keinen Link wo alle Waffen lehren stehen.



sagen dir doch die waffenlehrer selber, wo du was lernen kannst. schau dir die dialogoptionen mal bei einem an, wenn du ihn ansprichst... 


edith sagt: 
wenn du in sw, if und darn. warst solltest du eigentlich alles können. zumindest wenn du schon den level hattest (zB stangenwaffen brauchten lvl 20, soweit ich mich erinnere). für krieger hat sich ja mit 2.0 / BC und später nix geändert, da sie schon immer alles lernen konnten (außer den erwähnten zauberstäben).

generell gilt: waffenlehrer gibts jeweils von jeder fraktion einen in den entsprechenden hauptstädten: sw, darn., exo jeweils einen, in if 2: buffed-liste


----------



## Camuloses (19. Juni 2009)

Schlagwort "Buchseiten"

Was haben diese Buchseiten auf sich?


----------



## Feindflieger (19. Juni 2009)

Die brauchst du für ein Quest im Schlingdorntal. Das bekommst du in Nesingwarys Lager u heißt " Die Grünen Hügel des Schlingdorntals"


----------



## Camuloses (19. Juni 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Die brauchst du für ein Quest im Schlingdorntal. Das bekommst du in Nesingwarys Lager u heißt " Die Grünen Hügel des Schlingdorntals"



achso danke,


----------



## Atomhamster (19. Juni 2009)

Falls du nicht alle zusammenhast kannst du auch mal im channel fragen oder
im Ah nachschauen- oft werden fehlende seiten da günstig angeboten- falls eine
einfach nicht droppen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (20. Juni 2009)

Gut Buchseiten liegen auf der Bank, keine zeit dafür.

Habe aber die Beutebucht erreicht und die Illisonisten Rennbahn (oder so Ähnlich) wurde auch erreicht und die zu lösenden Questen erledigt!
Ich weiß zwar das eigenlob stinkt aber scheiß drauf "MAN BIN ICH GUT" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stufe 36 und kein Ende in sicht!!!


----------



## Atomhamster (20. Juni 2009)

Ja ich muss sagen- so langsam gibste gas!
Ich weiß nicht ob du es in beutebucht schon gesehen hast- da gibt es auch ein AH,
dieses AH ist allerdings eigenständig, also nicht mit den AH´s  der Horde oder Allianz
verbunden und kann von beiden Fraktionen genutzt werden- was die möglichkeit eröffnet
so mit horde spielern zu handeln (z.B. die haustiere vom argentumturnier)
So das nur mal zur info- also wenn du erze oder sowas verkaufen willst stell sie lieber in dein
Fraktions AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Übrigens- neuen ring und neuen gürtel - auf, auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub Hügel der Klingenhauer wär ne passende ini


----------



## Sundarkness (20. Juni 2009)

GoGo!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atomhamster (20. Juni 2009)

Da fällt mir noch was ein:
Wenn du es leveln mal leid bist kannste auch ruhig mal ne runde pvp einschieben,
das hilft ungemein dabei die eigene und die anderen klassen besser kennen zu lernen, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazore (21. Juni 2009)

ohja, welcha Riialmpool is das? 

*tippt ein neues Makro*
/tar camuloses
/cast Eisige Adern
/cast Berserker
/cast Sheep

so- damit wiad unsa Cammy im pvp innahalb eines Augenblicks zum Schäfchen. Ea muss aba minimum 40 erreicht hab`n damit ea in mias Bracket kommt. *Blinzelt sich weg*


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2009)

jop, das mit pvp ist gut, aber lvl BITTE erst auf 39 dazu, sonst hast du noch weniger chancen vom fh wegzugehen


----------



## Camuloses (21. Juni 2009)

Atomhamster schrieb:


> Ja ich muss sagen- so langsam gibste gas!
> *Ich weiß nicht ob du es in beutebucht schon gesehen hast- da gibt es auch ein AH,
> dieses AH ist allerdings eigenständig, also nicht mit den AH´s  der Horde oder Allianz
> verbunden und kann von beiden Fraktionen genutzt werden- was die möglichkeit eröffnet
> ...




Da is kaum was zu finden! Paar Tiere und sonst eigentlich nichts!


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Da is kaum was zu finden! Paar Tiere und sonst eigentlich nichts!


Unter Umständen kannst du da ein Vermögen machen, irgend son Neuspieler hat da mal ne Täuschungskugel für 20g reingestellt, ich hab se rausgekauft und in IF für 4000 Gold verkauft :s


----------



## Rodanold (21. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem AH in BB (verbunden mit dem AH in Gadgetzan !!!) ist schon ein wertvoller Tip.
Questgegenstände, die sowohl Ally wie auch Horde benutzen sind fast noch öfter in BB wie im Ally-AH zu finden.

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe hat es unseren guten Camy ja inzwischen auch schon mal ins Brachland und in die 
schimmernde Ebene verschlagen. Ein wenig südlich nochmal liegt das nächste Questgebiet. Eine schöne Wüstengegend,
mit ein paar wunderschönen Quests, einer schönen Ini ab Lvl 40 ( von den HdZs mal abgesehn).
Und es ist einiges in Sachen Charplay zu lernen. Wenn ich allein an den Banditenhafen im Osten denke...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bald, sehr bald wird es dich dorthin verschlagen. 

Ansonsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du machst das wieder ganz anständig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schon bald wird ein richtiger Krieger aus dir werden..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei Gelegenheit besorg dir mal ein Schild und eine Einhandwaffe und skill die Waffe auf Max.
Du solltest dich schon mal  auch als Tank versuchen als Krieger. 
Auf der einen Seite um zu sehen, ob das was für dich wäre, auf der anderen Seite um zu 
erfahren, mit welchen Problemen ein Tank zu kämpfen hat. Das wird dir im
Teamplay auf jeden Fall Erfahrung bringen.

Also bis die Tage
Roni


Onkel Edith: Nachdem auf dieser Seite noch nicht vorhanden: Camys Armory


----------



## Camuloses (21. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Unter Umständen kannst du da ein Vermögen machen, irgend son Neuspieler hat da mal ne Täuschungskugel für 20g reingestellt, ich hab se rausgekauft und in IF für 4000 Gold verkauft :s



Na süper nun weiss ich wie ich an gold fürs Handwerk komme!


----------



## Terratec (21. Juni 2009)

Cazore schrieb:


> ohja, welcha Riialmpool is das?
> 
> *tippt ein neues Makro*
> /tar camuloses
> ...


Dein Makro geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es heißt:
/cast Polymorph



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten gogo! 80 => Equip => Weltherrschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiffat (21. Juni 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Dein Makro geht nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

Du meinst wohl World first kill Lich King alone ;D


----------



## zkral (22. Juni 2009)

Cazore schrieb:


> ohja, welcha Riialmpool is das?
> 
> *tippt ein neues Makro*
> /tar camuloses
> ...



lustitsch...auch wenns net tut. der globale cooldown verhindert unmittelbares aufrufen mehrerer casts in einem makro (außer sie sind nicht vom cooldown betroffen wie z.b. schmuckstücke)

btw: have fun


----------



## B!$HØþH (22. Juni 2009)

/push for camu


----------



## Camuloses (22. Juni 2009)

So nun hat sich nichts weiter getan bei mir, weil diese Lauf da hin sprech mit xy und dann bring kiste von xy nach yx zu xyx. Diese Questen find ich zum übergeben schön, hoffe es gibt bald ein ende!


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2009)

naja, ab lvl 58 kommen nette flug/bomb quest, und viele stylische orte, und northend ab lvl 68 ist ein traum, wenn du dir auch mal ein paar texte durchliest sehr atmosphaerisch


----------



## Rodanold (22. Juni 2009)

Aus aktuellem Anlass hier folgendes:

Bergbau

und weil ich grad dabei bin auch noch

Schmiedekunst

Um zu erfahren wo du welches Erz bekommst einfach auf den Erznamen klicken und auf der darauf folgenden 
Seite einfach das Gebiet auswählen, wo du farmen willst.

Have Fun
Roni


----------



## Camuloses (23. Juni 2009)

Das ja Koral nun muss ich nicht mehr DUMM suchen, dafür dank ich dir!


----------



## Atomhamster (23. Juni 2009)

Camu warst du schon mal in Kalimdor?
Weißt du wie man da hin kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuloses (23. Juni 2009)

Atomhamster schrieb:


> Camu warst du schon mal in Kalimdor?
> Weißt du wie man da hin kommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is das die andere seite wo man mit dem Schiff hin muss?
Von SW aus?


----------



## Panaku (23. Juni 2009)

kalimdor is der kontinet auf dem die rennbahn ist die du schon besucht hast


----------



## Atomhamster (23. Juni 2009)

Ja genau die meinte ich,
gut wenn du schon da warst hat sich erledigt- da kannste dich bald schon in tanaris versuchen.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Juni 2009)

Atomhamster schrieb:


> gut wenn du schon da warst hat sich erledigt- da kannste dich bald schon in tanaris versuchen.



Tanaris ist große Klasse, insbesondere für Krieger. "South Seas Shakedown" (wie zum Geier heißt der auf Deutsch?) ist mein absoluter Lieblingsquest in ganz WoW, und einen tollen Kriegerhelm gibt's auch.


----------



## Camuloses (23. Juni 2009)

Stufe 37 und mal nen neuen Helm auf hab, Leute dieses Spiel macht mich Verrückt!


----------



## Atomhamster (23. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch!
Aber nicht gleich süchtig werden- alles mit maß und ziel^^


----------



## Mjuu (23. Juni 2009)

schon passiert.


kann mir btw einer erklären warum der thread noch offen ist?


----------



## Pope_AL (23. Juni 2009)

weil er cool ist, weil er sinnvoll ist, weil die alten hasen sich erfreuen, das sie ihresgleichen helfen können, 
und ganz sentimental beim gedanken werden, wie es war ihren krieger zu leveln


----------



## Rodanold (23. Juni 2009)

Pope_AL schrieb:


> weil er cool ist, weil er sinnvoll ist, weil die alten hasen sich erfreuen, das sie ihresgleichen helfen können,
> und ganz sentimental beim gedanken werden, wie es war ihren krieger zu leveln



/sign


----------



## Pope_AL (23. Juni 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=8366

ist übrigens die quest, die technocrat meinte, um ma was sinnvolles zu schreiben ;-)


----------



## kingkryzon (23. Juni 2009)

einfach nur geil und gut das sich alle so um nen neuling kümmern aber sonst bei der kleinsten unwissenheit geflamt wird und du sagst ich weiss nix help me und schon sind alle nett buffed thumps up!


----------



## Haszor (23. Juni 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Sind die Gegner Elite?
> Sind die Gegner vielelicht von der gegnerischen Fraktion (PVP)?
> Du hast einen Zwer .... was? (Klasse)
> 
> Wie meinst du du stirbst sofort? Nach einem Schlag? In jedem Kampf?



Das Thema heißt "Camuloses - das Leben eines Kriegers" ...^^


----------



## Morgwath (23. Juni 2009)

> South Seas Shakedown


Immer wenn ich mit einem Twink das Quest mache begegne ich mind. einem Alli der meint er könnte mich einfach so killen.
Im Vergleich zu dem Quest ist sogar Strangle ruhig xD


----------



## Elito (23. Juni 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> Das Thema heißt "Camuloses - das Leben eines Kriegers" ...^^



das thema wurde umbenannt vorher hieß das nur "Hilfe!" oder so


----------



## MrGimbel (24. Juni 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> schon passiert.
> 
> 
> kann mir btw einer erklären warum der thread noch offen ist?



Weil Camuloses mittlerweile der berühmteste Zwergenkrieger auf deutschen Servern ist. Und der gemeine Pöbel interessiert sich nun mal für das Leben der Stars.
Ich find den Thread toll! Auch wenn manche mit ihren Tipps den Eindruck erwegen, einem Kleinkind helfen zu wollen, was ich etwas übertrieben finde.


----------



## zkral (24. Juni 2009)

Ich mein der Fred hieß "schneller tot" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/sentimentalität on

Leben und sterben in Tanaris...jaja...beim ersten Char eindeutig sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allem in den Ungezieferhöhlen. Beim zweiten Char dann definitiv sterben lassen...vor allem in den Ungezieferhöhlen. Hatte da wohl ein Trauma zu verarbeiten. Muss mal nachschaun. Hab bestimmt noch so n Käferflügel am Kostüm kleben...*sucht*

/sentimentalität off

Viel Spass beim Geh-Marathon mit der Schildkröte und dem mechanischen Huhn.


----------



## Milivoje (24. Juni 2009)

Finde den Thread schoen, da man ein wenig in Erinnerungen schwelgen kann.^^Ist doch schoen zu sehen, dass man das Leveln noch als aufregenden Spaß sehen kann. IBeim twinken flucht man ja mehr, als man Spaß hat, wenn man zB viel rumreisen muss.....


----------



## Antonio86 (24. Juni 2009)

Mach so weiter Camu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Tanaris kann man gut questen,bzw kannst du auch zum Schlingendornental gehen.Aber pass auf denn manchmal sind dort 80.Oft bei der Arena oder bei denn Piraten!


----------



## Camuloses (24. Juni 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Weil Camuloses mittlerweile der berühmteste Zwergenkrieger auf deutschen Servern ist. Und der gemeine Pöbel interessiert sich nun mal für das Leben der Stars.
> Ich find den Thread toll! Auch wenn manche mit ihren Tipps den Eindruck erwegen, einem Kleinkind helfen zu wollen, was ich etwas übertrieben finde.



Nase hoch, Hallo gemeiner Pöbel, Nase runter!
Och werde immer verlegen wenn ich sowas nettes lese, meine ursprungs frage wurde ja schon vor 20 Seiten beantwortet. Aber ohne die weiteren Tips wäre ich nicht so weit gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> ICH DANKE LAUTSTARK ALLEN DIE SICH IN DIESEN FRED VEREWIGT HABEN


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2009)

achja was ich auch schon immer sagen wollte, du hast einen tollen geschmack:
ein Zwerg mit ner dicken waffe >all


----------



## Deloba (24. Juni 2009)

zwerginnen mit ner dicken waffe > zwerge mit ner dicken waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich muss dir recht geben, guter geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2009)

zwerg, zwergin ist doch egal, hauptsache der alkoholpegel im blut stimmt hehe


----------



## Leckerlie (24. Juni 2009)

da hatte ich auch noch son süßs interface und titan panel war soooo ein krasses addon was mir ein freund geschickt hat^^
und der hatte ja nen hunter, und der konnte voll hammer sachen und den fand ich soo cool ^^
das waren noch zeiten, als ich in if stand und die ganzen leute angeguckt hab, boa die hatten epics!! omg!!
die vorfreude aufs max lvl war damals das schönste, und immer dieser WOW effekt wenn man was neues gesehen hat, als dämmerwald noch derbe high für mich war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die zeit als lowie noob ist das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damals war auch dm noch voll besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 herrlich^^


----------



## buffsplz (24. Juni 2009)

Hey Hey, als ich den Thread hier das erstemal gesehen hab, dachte ich mir noch: " Oh Gott, gleich geht der Flamewar los" aber es hat sich doch ganz lustig entwickelt.

Gogo, kleiner Zwergenkrieger, bald steht WoW-TV bei dir auf der Matte. So ähnlich wie bei Fussbroichs oder bei diesen Auswanderern! Du wirst die erste Ingame-Reality-Show!
Halte uns weiter auf dem Laufenden!

Alles gute auf deinen Wegen & schicke Loots!


----------



## Camuloses (24. Juni 2009)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> da hatte ich auch noch son süßs interface und titan panel war soooo ein krasses addon was mir ein freund geschickt hat^^
> und der hatte ja nen hunter, und der konnte voll hammer sachen und den fand ich soo cool ^^
> das waren noch zeiten, als ich in if stand und die ganzen leute angeguckt hab, boa die hatten epics!! omg!!
> die vorfreude aufs max lvl war damals das schönste, und immer dieser WOW effekt wenn man was neues gesehen hat, als dämmerwald noch derbe high für mich war
> ...



Das Addon kann doch auch ich nutzten! ODER? Falls ja Namen und oder Link dahin


----------



## Daedea (24. Juni 2009)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> damals war auch dm noch voll besonders



Ich find dm heute noch genial und geh alle 2-3 monate mindestens mal rein.

PS:Camu, du hast mich dazu angeregt auch mal einen krieger zu zocken ^^

PSS:Find den Thread toll, mach weiter so!


Edith meint: Addon Titan Panel


----------



## EisblockError (24. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> zwerg, zwergin ist doch egal, hauptsache der alkoholpegel im blut stimmt hehe




Den Unterschied merkt man sowiso nicht x3


----------



## Ayi (25. Juni 2009)

uff.. woran merkt man, dass dieser Thread wirklich schön ist? Daran dass ich mir die Mühe gemacht habe, ihn von vorne bis hinten zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht alles an einem Stück, aber nach und nach)
Und wenn du anfangs tatsächlich nur mit weißem Händlerzeugs rumgelaufen bist, sieht man ja schon im Arsenal, wie sehr du dich verbessert hast. Ich finde es auch gut, dass du dich nicht unterkriegen lässt, schließlich hat jeder mal klein angefangen. Wenn ich daran denke, was ich in meiner Anfangszeit noch so angestellt habe...

Ich hab selber 2 Krieger auf 80 gelevelt und weiß daher, dass diese Klasse nicht gerade einfach ist (1x auf Alliseite, einmal Horde) Aber wenn man erst mal die Anfangsschwierigkeiten hinter sich lässt, ist es eine schöne Klasse. Ich hab sogar schon überlegt, meinen Trollwarri zum Main zu bekehren.. aber naja, bisher bin ich beim Schami geblieben. Meine Warris sind beide Deff geskillt, tanken macht mir einfach mehr Spaß als Offwarri. Aber lass dir eines gesagt sein.. Ich weiß nicht, ob dein Camy je getankt hat (schließlich braucht man im Lowlevel Bereich noch nciht die Skillung dazu), aber wenn du es versuchst, denk daran, dass es nicht jedem liegt. Versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch, das soll nicht heißen, dass ich dich zu doof dafür halte.. Fakt ist, dass in der Regel eher Tanks gesucht werden als DD.. Aber eben weil es nicht jedem liegt, solltest du dich zu nichts zwingen lassen. Wenn du lieber Offwarri spielst, lass dich dabei nicht beirren sondern mach einfach, was dir Spaß macht. Wenn du dich aber gerne mal als Tank versuchen würdest, kann ich dir gerne mit Tipps zur Seite stehen. Was "Tank" bedeutet, müsstest du ja schon vor einigen Seiten gelernt haben, wenn ich mich nicht irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. Juni 2009)

Ayi schrieb:


> uff.. woran merkt man, dass dieser Thread wirklich schön ist? Daran dass ich mir die Mühe gemacht habe, ihn von vorne bis hinten zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde tanken immer noch interessanter als Schaden machen. Ausserdem stehe ich damit immer vorne und kann als erster looten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hach damals, einen Krieger leveln. Redridge-Mountains:
"Oh ein Ork, auf ihn." -----  "Oh noch einer, Klasse" ---- "Oh, oh. Noch einer...."   - TOT

Für diese Quests alleine dort habe ich 2 ! Tage gebraucht..  aber es war Super.

Mit WotLK wurde es ja sogar möglich als Tank zu leveln. Und das sogar richtig gut. 2 Mobs, kein Problem. 3 kein Thema, sogar
4 und mal 5 sind machbar.  
Jetzt mit "voller Rüstung" kann man sich sogar Elites vornehmen und schafft sie - nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit, aber sie liegen.

Also der Krieger ist eine tolle Klasse, nur liegt sie nicht jedem.

*Prost*


----------



## Camuloses (25. Juni 2009)

Habe Folgendes Problem, immer im game nach nicht zu langer zeit FLIEGE ich raus, und diese Meldung kommt: 





> World of WarCraft (build 9947)
> 
> Exe:      I:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
> Time:     Jun 25, 2009  2:53:18.060 PM
> ...


----------



## Potpotom (25. Juni 2009)

Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Profi, aber für mich siehts so aus als wäre dein Speicher voll und WoW kann nichts mehr drauflegen. Fast em Ende steht irgendwas von 55MB freien Speicher... das ist natürlich net allzu viel.

btw: Klostein? Hrhrhr...


----------



## Rodanold (25. Juni 2009)

wenig Speicher macht das ganze langsamer aber nicht unspielbar. 
Würde ich als Fehlerursache erstmal ausschließen. ( Auslagerungsdatei is ja groß genug)

Der Hinweis 


> The instruction at "0x004909CC" referenced memory at "0x00000010".
> The memory could not be "written".


jedoch macht mich ein wenig Nervös. Das könnte auf einen defekten Speicherbaustein hinweisen.

Als 1.Hilfe würd ich im WoW-Ordner mal ne Sicherheitskopie von den Ordnern
/WTF
und
/Interface
machen.
Danach dann die Datei "Repair.Exe" ausführen.
Wenn ein Fehler im Spiel selber ist, wird der dadurch behoben.
Sollte es dann fehlerfrei laufen, die 2 gesicherten Ordner zurückkopieren.
Sollten die Fehler dann wieder kommen, ist vermutlich eines der 
Addons der Fehlerauslöser ( was leider immer wieder mal vorkommt! )

CU
Roni


----------



## Technocrat (25. Juni 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Der Hinweis
> 
> The instruction at "0x004909CC" referenced memory at "0x00000010".
> The memory could not be "written".
> ...



Mich auch. Das ist fast ganz sicher defektes RAM. Und das das immer öfter passiert, bedeutet auch nichts Gutes...
Im Netz gibt es irgendwo (hat jemand den Link) ein Programm names memtest, das checkt Speicherbausteine, das solltest Du unbedingt mal eine Nacht durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## lina76 (25. Juni 2009)

memtest


Klostein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 herrlich

verfolge deinen weg immer mit spannung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg lina


----------



## Pethry (25. Juni 2009)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/MemTest_13007829.html


----------



## Gaiwain (25. Juni 2009)

www.memtest.org

... mal memtest runterladen, und vor dem Durchlauf mal den PC aufschrauben und vorsichtig sauber machen - entstauben ...
... den festen und richtigen Sitz aller Rambausteine überprüfen , etc.

lg


----------



## Cali75 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Camu,

bin bei deinem Fred von anfang an dabei - super, hat sich inzwischen zu einen Klasse-Leitfaden entwickelt Und vor allem wird hier nicht so sinnlos rumgeflamt.

btw, dein Fehler ist auch meiner Meinung nach ein defekter RAM-Riegel.

Von Krieger zu Krieger - mach weiter so, klasse Entwicklung des kleinen Zwergenkriegers. Muss ich als Ork und Gnomen Krieger mal so zugeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deah1 (25. Juni 2009)

Also, Camu, ich habe im Arsenal gesehen, dass du ein grünes Einhandschwert mit 6,0 DPS(Schaden pro Sekunde) trägst. Dies ist für den Level deines Charakters nicht gerade gut, wenn nicht sogar ziemlich schlecht. Ausserdem kannst du ab Level 20 2 Einhandschwerter gleichzeitig tragen.


----------



## MrGimbel (25. Juni 2009)

deah1 schrieb:


> Also, Camu, ich habe im Arsenal gesehen, dass du ein grünes Einhandschwert mit 6,0 DPS(Schaden pro Sekunde) trägst. Dies ist für den Level deines Charakters nicht gerade gut, wenn nicht sogar ziemlich schlecht. Ausserdem kannst du ab Level 20 2 Einhandschwerter gleichzeitig tragen.



Eine der besten Einhandwaffen (eine Axt) in diesem Levelbereich, ist die Questbelohnung, die man im Dämmerwald für die "Legende von Stalvan" bekommt. (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=2044)


----------



## Rodanold (25. Juni 2009)

> Also, Camu, ich habe im Arsenal gesehen, dass du ein grünes Einhandschwert mit 6,0 DPS(Schaden pro Sekunde) trägst. Dies ist für den Level deines Charakters nicht gerade gut, wenn nicht sogar ziemlich schlecht. Ausserdem kannst du ab Level 20 2 Einhandschwerter gleichzeitig tragen.



Also ich denke mal, nachdem Camy das mit der Ausrüstung und den "Farben" schon kapiert hat, wird es wohl einen tieferen Sinn haben, wenn er mit so einer Low Waffe rumläuft. Auf Anhieb würd mir da Waffenskillen einfallen.
Das mit der 2. Einhandwaffe weiß er vielleicht noch nicht.


CU 
Roni


----------



## Camuloses (25. Juni 2009)

MeM test, is der meinung das alles i.O. ist! 
Das saubermachen wie GAIWAIN sagt kommt der sache schon näher, bei zwei katzen einem kind und ewig viel staubregung, weil die drei ja nicht still stehen! Aber ein neuer rechner wäre auch fällig!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (25. Juni 2009)

Nimm lieber noch nicht 2 Einhandwaffen damit verfehlst du noch zu oft warte erst bis 40


----------



## Elito (25. Juni 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Nimm lieber noch nicht 2 Einhandwaffen damit verfehlst du noch zu oft warte erst bis 40



also da muss ich widersprechen. ich bin nun level 20 und habe die mobs trotz 2 einhandwaffen ruck zuck kaputt. ich trage kein einziges blaues item und das paar mal verfehlen wird durch die schlaggeschwindigkeit ausgeglichen.

Camu, probier aus, was dir persönlich besser und handlicher erscheint, Zweihandwaffe, zwei Einhandwaffen oder Einhandwaffe und Schild.

MfG


----------



## seppix@seppix (25. Juni 2009)

Mh kann sein das das jetzt anders ist  ich bin mit ner zweihandwaffe rumgelaufen das war fand ich am besten


----------



## Camuloses (26. Juni 2009)

Zweihänder, einhänder!?! ich skille grad die einhand waffen und muss euch sagen das zweihand schwert und die axt kommt meinem ich näher, so würde ich auf ein mittelalterfest auftretten!

und noch dazu als KELTE

Editer: ES WAREN KATZENHAARE!!! nun is der rechner wieder stabil


----------



## Dabow (26. Juni 2009)

Der Fred ist ja immernoch offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leute,,, ist es nicht schon längst geklärt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonwizard (26. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Der Fred ist ja immernoch offen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




treten ja immer wieder neue probs auf...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ausserdem machts doch spass immer wieder mal nachzuschauen wie´s unserem Krieger geht...

deshalb weiter so Camu!!!


----------



## Camuloses (26. Juni 2009)

Also das Leveln is ja echt HART, aber nun habe ich lvl 38 und ein neues Besteck Stück 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MÄCHTIG böse schaut sie aus, wäre was für die Wand!


----------



## Potpotom (26. Juni 2009)

Hehe, die liegt bei mir noch auf der Bank (RP-Server unso). Glückwunsch dazu...

Wer hätte geahnt das aus deinem Thread so eine "langlebige" Geschichte wird? 



Potpotom schrieb:


> Kann man den Threadtitel nicht in "Camuloses - das Leben eines Kriegers" umbenennen? Ist ja schon fast ein begleitender Thread, was ich sehr witzig und interessant finde. Macht ruhig weiter so.


Hrhrhrhr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Ein Bier ausgeb und sich in den Feierabend verabschied*


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Also das Leveln is ja echt HART, aber nun habe ich lvl 38 und ein neues Besteck Stück
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woho herzlicher glueckwunsch!
das teil is cool.


----------



## Camuloses (26. Juni 2009)

Heute zur info! 
Aritahlbecken (o.s.ä.) Schlachtzug Erfolge "Siegreich im Aritahlbecken und Auf die Schnelle" erreicht!

Diese Schlachtzüge sind recht witzig, nur weiss ich nicht was ich mit den Ehrenpunkten anfangen soll!


Weiter Bergbau hat den Erfolg Professioneller Fachmann erbracht.


----------



## MrGimbel (27. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Heute zur info!
> Aritahlbecken (o.s.ä.) Schlachtzug Erfolge "Siegreich im Aritahlbecken und Auf die Schnelle" erreicht!
> 
> Diese Schlachtzüge sind recht witzig, nur weiss ich nicht was ich mit den Ehrenpunkten anfangen soll!
> ...



GZ!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ehrenpunkte kannst du bei den Rüstmeistern gegen Ausrüstung tauschen, die speziell für PvP geeignet ist. Die Rüstmeister stehen in der Nähe von den Schlachtfeldeingängen


----------



## Camuloses (27. Juni 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> GZ!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja da danke ich dir, und die is besser für PvP als die die ich trage?


----------



## vekol (27. Juni 2009)

Derzeit wohl noch nicht wirklich. In Frage kommen ja eh nur Silberschwingen / Eschental und die Typen im Arathihochland. Würde Dir auf jeden Fall raten mal bei den Silberschwingen vorbeizuschauen, die dürften recht interessante Schmuckstücke haben und die Ehre dafür sollte sich in vertretbarer Zeit zusammenkloppen lassen.


----------



## MrGimbel (27. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Ja da danke ich dir, und die is besser für PvP als die die ich trage?



Also ich bin kein PvPler, aber im PvP sind andere Stats gefragt als im PvE, beispielsweise Rüstungsdurchschlag oder Abhärtung.
Hab mal gehört, dass man mit perfekter PvP-Ausrüstung locker andere Spieler schlagen kann, die einige Levels über einem sind.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juni 2009)

du kannst dir z.b http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=20125 oder http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=20209  holen mit 40, beides nette teile 


habe als ich schurke lvlte alle 10 lvl neue pvp sachen geholt, ich find die ganz nutzlich

Rüstungsdurchschlag oder Abhärtung kommt erst ab lvl 70 wirklich, also ist das jetzt mal egal


----------



## HuntertheBest (27. Juni 2009)

denke das der TE bissl übertreibt, denn selbst ein 24ger priest ohne equip an hällt 2+ schläge aus vor allem von lvl 19-21ger mobs..... vllt redet er ja von elite mobs, hab zwar grade ka wo man welchen begegnet auf dem lvl außer in inis, aber da ist es durchaus möglich das er zwar auch schnell aus den latschen kibt aber onehit ist übertrieben.


----------



## Fr34z0r (27. Juni 2009)

HuntertheBest schrieb:


> denke das der TE bissl übertreibt, denn selbst ein 24ger priest ohne equip an hällt 2+ schläge aus vor allem von lvl 19-21ger mobs..... vllt redet er ja von elite mobs, hab zwar grade ka wo man welchen begegnet auf dem lvl außer in inis, aber da ist es durchaus möglich das er zwar auch schnell aus den latschen kibt aber onehit ist übertrieben.



Hat da einer die 25 Seiten dieses Threads nicht durchgelesen?  ^^

Darum gehts schon gar nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juni 2009)

hast du ned gemerkt das das die 25ste seite istr xD?


----------



## Fr34z0r (27. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hast du ned gemerkt das das die 25ste seite istr xD?



Zuweilen ist es die 26. Seite . ^^


----------



## vekol (27. Juni 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Hat da einer die 25 Seiten dieses Threads nicht durchgelesen?  ^^



Was meinst Du wieviele Beiträge hier im Forum überflüssig sind, weil sie Antworten / Informationen enthalten die schon 2 Beiträge vorher zum dritten mal gegeben wurden? Addiert man dazu noch die first!, /report und /close Beiträge bleibt vom Forum praktisch nix mehr übrig.


----------



## Charvez (27. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Bin KRIEGER habe nicht diese Krankheit trage SCHWERE RÜSTUNG ÜBERALL!!!!
> 
> Wo finde ich dieses arsenal? Dumm frag
> 
> ...





Das arsenal: wow-armory.com/de
WoW-Side: wow-europe.com

Deine Rüstung ist echt nicht das was man unter "gut" versteht ^^ sry wenn das schon gepostet wurde aber..
..geh in die todesminen in westfall ca 5 mal rein mit ner grp und du solltest eigtl soweit besser sein wenn du nicht schon in der ini umkippst ^^ die sachen vom händler sind IMMER schlechter ausser wenn man 80 ist und epics kauft ^^ also unterlass es lieber! 

MaFG your dude


----------



## Charvez (27. Juni 2009)

ui, ihr habt ja recht ^^

Seite 26 schreibe ich etwas..
.. obwohl die sache schon bei seite 1-2 geklärt wurde aber,

hier muss ja immer unnötiges zeug rein ne ^^ 


/unnötiges zeug posten


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juni 2009)

nichts mit unnötiges zeug, wir helfen einem Zwerg-Krieger-star auf seinem weg nach lvl 80, damit er endlich arthas soloen kann!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nichts mit unnötiges zeug, wir helfen einem Zwerg-Krieger-star auf seinem weg nach lvl 80, damit er endlich arthas soloen kann!


bis irgendwann mal ein schlecht gelaunter moderator vorbeikommt


----------



## Schamikus (27. Juni 2009)

Ernsthafte Frage wie kamst du darauf das dein equip das beste sei das is ja selbst für nen anfänger zu sehen dass das händler equipment nicht gerade an oberstem rang steht. Und jetzt ein Tipp es gibt so viele Seiten wo man über google finden kann die dir sagen was du als krieger brauchst an stats, wie deine skillung aussehen sollte usw.
schau da mal nach


----------



## Charvez (27. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nichts mit unnötiges zeug, wir helfen einem Zwerg-Krieger-star auf seinem weg nach lvl 80, damit er endlich arthas soloen kann!




Dieser Kommentar zb war unnötig.. 
..und ich mache grad auch wieder einen unnötigen oke? verstehste?
ihm ist doch schon geholfen und er schaut sicher nimmer hier rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Heute zur info!
> Aritahlbecken (o.s.ä.) Schlachtzug Erfolge "Siegreich im Aritahlbecken und Auf die Schnelle" erreicht!
> 
> Diese Schlachtzüge sind recht witzig, nur weiss ich nicht was ich mit den Ehrenpunkten anfangen soll!
> ...






Camuloses schrieb:


> Ja da danke ich dir, und die is besser für PvP als die die ich trage?


lies seite 25, da stammen diese beiden zitate. aber nun btt


----------



## Rodanold (27. Juni 2009)

> Das arsenal: wow-armory.com/de
> WoW-Side: wow-europe.com
> 
> Deine Rüstung ist echt nicht das was man unter "gut" versteht ^^ sry wenn das schon gepostet wurde aber..
> ...





> Dieser Kommentar zb war unnötig..
> ..und ich mache grad auch wieder einen unnötigen oke? verstehste?
> ihm ist doch schon geholfen und er schaut sicher nimmer hier rein



Made my Day...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe mich grad prächtig amüsiert über die 2 und noch ein paar andere, die den 1. Beitrag lesen und darauf antworten, bzw. kritisieren das
der Thread 25/26 Seiten hat. Bei dieser Seitenanzahl würd ich mir Gedanken machen und vielleicht zumindest ein paar
Beiträge lesen. Z.B. auf der letzten Seite. Dann ist auch die Gefahr nicht so groß, gefühlten geistigen Schrott hier abzuladen.
Dieter Nuhr hat zu diesem Thema mal einen Satz gesagt, den ich arg treffend finde, hier aber nicht wiederholen möchte.
Bisher war der Thread recht friedlich und soll es auch bleiben.


Zum Thema Camy und ihn interessiert es vielleicht nicht mehr.
Ich habe selten vorher einen Thread erlebt, der so eine Eigendynamik entwickelt hat. 
Camy fragt die Allgemeinheit und bekommt Antworten. Ehrliche, meist ohne Flame.
Dafür bekommt die Allgemeinheit auch einen Statusbericht, was gelaufen ist und was nicht.

Evtl könnte dieser Thread wirklich mal nen Sticky-Status erreichen, da er Antworten hat,
die vielen "Neuspielern" helfen können. Egal welche Klasse.

Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich aber: 
Weiter so Camy. Du machst das !!

CU 
Roni


----------



## Ocian (27. Juni 2009)

Ich mach nach dem ganzen Spam nun mal zu, die Fragen wurden ja gelöst


----------

